# Zeigt her eure Folding@Home-PCs



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Mai 2008)

Hier könnt ihr eure Crunch-PCs vorführen, am besten mit Bild und Text. Ich fange mal an.

*PC 1: Hässliche Arbeitsmöhre im Verlag*
E6300 @ 1,86 GHz, Non-OC (muss stabil laufen)
SMP Client 1.01




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PC 2: TBA


----------



## nfsgame (21. Mai 2008)

So das sind immoment meine "Crunsher":

1. Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 @ 3GHz, Radeon HD3870 @ std/1x SMP, 1x GPU v2

2. Intel Pentium 4 3,06GHz/1x Console 6.11

3. Athlon 64 3500+ @ std/1x Console 6.11

4. Athlon XP 2600+M @std./1x Console 6.11


----------



## cane87 (21. Mai 2008)

Hi,

hier mein aktuelle (Falt)Zentrale . Hauptrechner steht aber zu Hause(Q6600@3,4)

Hauptfalter auf der Arbeit ist mein Fujitsu-Siemens Lifebook E8410 mit T8300 @ 2,4 GHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Cane


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Juni 2008)

Wow - hier geht's ja mächtig ab. 
Das Ding hier faltet jedenfalls 24/7 für mich (die X2 ist allerdings einer zweiten 3850 gewichen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn Stanford endlich die EUE-Fehler für die HD2900-Reihe beseitigt hat, tut der andere Rechner zuhause auch wieder ackern.


----------



## alkirk (8. März 2009)

Mein Kleiner Rechenkünstler

XFX GTX275 xXx

Wurde etwas umgebaut...das jetzt der Aktuelle


----------



## Legume (9. März 2009)

Hier mein Rechenknecht...
Nach Ostern gibt es ein Upgrade dann kommen auch mehr Punkte .
Läuft immoment 16 Stunden am Tag.

Q6600 @ 3 GHz 3 Clienten
9800 GT 1 GPU Client




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (10. März 2009)

würde mal sagen das ist die Version 1.1 meines PC..bei AT sind neuer Wasserkühler und ein Singelradi bestellt worden..auch ein neues MB ist unterwegs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. März 2009)

Mein Lan rechner Faltet jetzt auch 24/7 
Damit hat er zumindest mehr Sinn, als das ich damit 4-5 mal im Jahr auch ne an gehe^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trucker1963 (15. März 2009)

Möchte auch mal meinen Rechenknecht zeigen,mit den ich seit knapp 3 Monaten versuche etwas zum Teamergebnis beizutragen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es handelt sich hierbei um einen C2D 8500 und eine GTX 260.


----------



## grinser8 (16. März 2009)

Hallöchen zusammen,

hier meine aktuellen Rechner, einmal ein E8400 mit 2 mal 8800 GTX aus der Signatur / Sysprofile, und ein Asus V4-P5G43 mit nem Q6700 @ 3,3GHz und ner 4870 mit 1Gb @ 775 / 1000 MHz.

Der E8400 läuft 24/7, der andere nur Stundenweise.

mfg

Grinser8


----------



## jaiby (16. März 2009)

Hier nun meine beiden 24/7 cruncher (zum Zocken komm ich im Moment eh nicht ):

Ich stelle vor *trommelwirbel*:
Mein Zocker-PC, ein E5200 auf Standardtakt in Verbindung mit 2*2048 MiB (richtig, oder?) Kingston Hyper X 1066er
dazu noch eine HD4870 OC mit 1 GiB VRam, das ganze in einem Raidmax Smilodon
Falten tu ich da nur mit 2 GPU Clients auf der HD4870

(Bild 1-3, Nummer 3 ist ein "Screenshot")


(Restliche Bilder)
Mein Cruncher und Medien-PC (deshalb am Fernseher angeschlossen ):
Ein Athlon X2 5000+ auf Standardtakt, dazu 4*1 GiB Noname (glaube ich, weiß ich nicht mehr) Ram. Das Falten übernehmen 2 GPU Clients auf einer 9800gt GS (noch, wird an meinen Bruder abgetreten, gegen eine 88gt 512).

Und das Gehäuse hab ich für 5€ von der Cebit, keinerlei Bedienfelder und so, starten tu ich das ganze mit nem alten, abgeknipsten HDD-LED Kabel aus nem Schrottgehäuse (wie mitm jumper, nur dass man lediglich die kabel aneinanderhalten muss)

Hat einer von euch ne Ahnung, was das für ein Gehäuse ist/ sein könnte?

Oder ist das ein Prototyp


----------



## MESeidel (18. März 2009)

grinser8 schrieb:


> hier meine aktuellen Rechner, einmal ein E8400 mit 2 mal 8800 GTX aus der Signatur / Sysprofile, und ein Asus V4-P5G43 mit nem Q6700 @ 3,3GHz und ner 4870 mit 1Gb @ 775 / 1000 MHz.
> 
> Der E8400 läuft 24/7, der andere nur Stundenweise.



Wow, sehr ähnlich zu meinen 2 Kisten.
Kein Wunder das du mir in der Rangliste im Nacken hängst^^


Meine Punkte-Pumpe ist zwar schon in einem anderem Thread dokumentiert, aber damit der Post nicht komplett OT ist ein aktuelles Bild...


----------



## SilentKilla (19. März 2009)

Ich will euch mal die inneren Werte meines Folding Rechners zeigen. Wer (nicht mehr ganz aktuelle) Bilder sehen will, klickt einfach auf mein sys-Profil unten in der Sig.

Ich denke, man kann gut erkennen, dass der Rechner ne brauchbare Leistung bei einer verdammt erträglichen Geräuschkulisse entwickelt. Ich jedenfalls bin stolz auf meinen Rechner.


----------



## Standeck (19. März 2009)

OK, dann mach ich mal....

Zwei davon laufen 24/7. Der "Grosse" läuft ab und an mal. Am liebsten wenns endlich mal nen SLI Client gibt.

Die beiden Hauptfalter stehen übrigens im Hobbykeller, deshalb der ganze Staub.(Und weil ich kein Bock auf Staubwischen hab)

LG Standeck


----------



## nfsgame (16. Mai 2009)

Mal mein gepflegtes Chaos.

*Threadausgrab*


----------



## 30sectomars (16. Mai 2009)

Wer Bilder von meinem Faltsystem sehen will, muss mein SysP besuchen^^
Da sind genug Bilder, fals es jemanden interessiert


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Mai 2009)

Bald ist mein Server fertig, dann foolgen auch hier Bilder!


----------



## vodun (17. Mai 2009)

So das ist mein Zocker PC wie mein Falt knecht

CPU: Intel Q6600 @2.66 GHZ
Mainboard: Asus P5N32-E SLI
RAM:Corsair Twinx CL-5 4GB
Graka:Geforce 800GT 2x
Naja der rest ist eine 750GB Festplatte ein 600W Netzteil und halt mein schönes ( naja schön ist was anderes nur die lukü ist geil bei dem teil ) gehäuse.


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Mai 2009)

ICh finde das Board noch ganz schön.^^


----------



## _Snaker_ (17. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein PC (1.) und der PC meines Kumpels, der mit mir gemeinsam den "Falt0r" Account mit Punkten befeuert 
Grafikkarte jeweils Zotac GTX260²
CPU jeweils Q6700


----------



## JayxG (21. Mai 2009)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> Hier mal mein PC (1.) und der PC meines Kumpels, der mit mir gemeinsam den "Falt0r" Account mit Punkten befeuert


 Respekt! Mache dann schonmal die linke Fahrspur frei, ihr rast ja in den 24h mit einem Affenzahn an mir vorbei!

... und hier mal mein (hab ihn jetzt auf den Namen getauft) : _Jayfold_EVO#Zero _
(_#Zero_= Faltserver im "betaStatus"; _#_I_ -die alpha Vers. ist für Q04/09 - spätestens Q02/10 geplant **träum** sobald die finanzl. Mittel zur Verfügung stehen)

MfG Jay


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> So gleich vorne weg: SOOORRRYYY für Doppelpost!


 
Dazu ein klares  plus ein 

Ansonsten - nette Kistchen


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Mai 2009)

Das mit den 6 Kühlern ist geil.  Aber ich nehme an die sind bei 12V dann doch etwas, ich sag mal, laut??? Ansonsten Top. So stell ich mir nen Faltserver vor.


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Mai 2009)

Laut? 
Nein.
Zweie davon sind 7V der Rest (4 Stück links) sind 12V aber Xilence ist tatsächlich ziemlich silent.^^

Das einzige Was noch lauf ist ist der CPU Kühler. -.-


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Mai 2009)

Wie angedroht ( ) mal meiner.

Überwachung durch mein Blackberry auf den Letzten beiden Bildern


----------



## Lochti (27. Mai 2009)

Hier sind meine Rechenknechte !

KOPF BITTE NACH LINK´s LEGEN
Ich werde noch Spionage Fotos von innen nach reichen


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Mai 2009)

Könntest du bitte mal die innereien Fotografieren?

Ich schau mir gern das innen an..


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Mai 2009)

Lochti schrieb:


> KOPF BITTE NACH LINK´s LEGEN


 
Jetzt hab ich Nackenschmerzen


----------



## cloth82 (3. Juni 2009)

hier


----------



## madgerrit39 (3. Juni 2009)

@steffen0278

geil mit der Überwachung per Blackberry.


----------



## cloth82 (3. Juni 2009)

geht das auch per iphone? meine verlobte hat soeins und das wäre mal ganz nett wenn man länger nicht zu hause ist...


----------



## Gohan (3. Juni 2009)

Klar, das geht mit jedem Handy, mit dem Du ins Internet kommst, da da nur die Html-Stats von Fah-Mon abgerufen werden...


----------



## MESeidel (4. Juni 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-ich-mir-livestats-3-einfachen-schritten.html


----------



## steffen0278 (4. Juni 2009)

Fürs IPhone gibts das Logmein. Das verwendet Atlasfolder. Kostet aber 39€ glaub ich. 
Ich wähle da nur meine Livestats von meinem Server.


----------



## Imens0 (8. Juni 2009)

Mein eigenes Gehäuse ist jetzt endlich auch fertig. Hab die Bilder im Zeigt her, Eure PCs - Teil III - Thread


----------



## stephantime (9. Juni 2009)

Hier mal mein Faltknecht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und damit es nicht zu warm wird 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CheGuarana (10. Juni 2009)

Hüpsch!^^

Passiv WaKü?


----------



## stephantime (11. Juni 2009)

Nein im Case sind noch ein Dual und ein Tripple Radi.
Der große hängt nur mit Schnellkupplungen dran damit man auch mal auf ne Lan kann.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo alle...

weiß schreibe nicht so oft Beiträge, bin ehr der Leser!

Ich dachte ich zeige euch auch mal meinen kleinen Folding-Server, könnte mir gern eure Meinung gern dazu schreiben...

Ich sag nur 3 x 112 Unified Shaders und ein Phenom im SMP, da kommt schon ein bisschen was rüber, für unser Team...

Mfg Nooby




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## caine2011 (15. Juni 2009)

cool sieht sehr edel aus, saubere verlegung


----------



## steffen0278 (15. Juni 2009)

Geile Sache. Kannst stolz sein.


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juni 2009)

Kann man mal deine Stats sehen? Interssiert mich mal.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (16. Juni 2009)

Was hast du denn für eine Systemkonfiguration?


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (16. Juni 2009)

Erstmal danke für das positive Feedback...

Hab den Server schon ein paar Monate, nur gehör ich zu denen, die ihren Strom selber bezahlen müssen, deswegen ist er nicht immer an! 

Ich habe zwar schon das ganze Sytem undervoltet, Phenom läuft mit 1,2Volt und die Grafikkarten mit 1,00Volt, aber es zieht immernoch fast 400Watt aus der Steckdose! Und wenn man das mal kurz durchrechnet:

400Watt*24Stunden=9,6Kwh*30Tage=288Kwh*0,2Cent=*57,6Euro**12Monate=*691,20Euro !!!*

Ansonsten ist WinXp drauf, da kann man sich die Monitor-Dummys sparen!

Wen es noch interresiert, alle 3 Grakas laufen mit 1784Mhz Shader! Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Asuskarten, deswegen habe ich glaub auch immer alles von Asus...

Der Server würde zwischen 14000ppd und 15000ppd schaffen, kommt drauf an welche WUs ich erhalten, aber wie gesagt:"Ist nicht immer an!"


----------



## CheGuarana (16. Juni 2009)

Ja...wie heisst du denn nun bei Folding@home?
Ich würde gerne deine Stats bei EOC anschaun, und immer mitverfolgen xD


----------



## Gohan (16. Juni 2009)

Hey Nooby, gefällt mir, dein Server. Aber sag ma, was hast Du denn für Grakas drin? Ich komme ja mit 2 8800 GT + q6600 schon auf teilweise 15000 PPD...


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (17. Juni 2009)

Gohan schrieb:


> Hey Nooby, gefällt mir, dein Server. Aber sag ma, was hast Du denn für Grakas drin? Ich komme ja mit 2 8800 GT + q6600 schon auf teilweise 15000 PPD...


 

Also das kann ich ja fast nicht glauben, weil bei mir macht eine 8800GT (die ja baugleich ist zur 9800GT) so ca.5000ppd wenn es mal gut läuft vll 5500ppd, aber das natürlich auf dauer gesehen und nicht wenn mal eine gut WU da ist. Weil ich glaub bei einer 353 WU steht auch mal fast 6000ppd drann, nur dann hat man ja auch mal wieder 512Wus und das gleicht sich dann aus!
Der Phenom macht so 2000ppd... also gut man schafft dann sicher mal 16000-17000ppd wenn die Wus gut sind und er die ganze Zeit läuft!

Aber würde gern mal einen Screenshoot von dir sehen, wenn du sagst, du schaffst mit den zwei 9800GT und dem Proz 15000ppd! Weil dann würde bei mir ja was falsch laufen?!

Mfg Nooby


----------



## Gohan (17. Juni 2009)

Schau hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...t-ihr-so-am-tag-im-schnitt-36.html#post670166

Gut, sind nur 14k. Aber durch 2 Clients auf einer Graka. Mit 2 353ern macht man dann auch schon ma 6,5k PPD pro Karte oder mehr...

Klar gibt es auch miese Kombis, wo man mit 511ern dicht is, dann komm ich auch nur auf ca 11k PPD... Aber im Schnitt sind bei mir 13k realistisch...


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (17. Juni 2009)

Siehst du deswegen habe ich so auf 14000-15000ppd geschätz! Na dann frohes falten noch... mein Server ist seit zwei Tagen schon aus und wir warscheinlich auch erst in ein paar Tage wieder on sein...


----------



## cloth82 (22. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht mag mir jemand gratulieren... ich habe heute mit meiner Maschine den 500. Platz in der PCGH-Tabelle geknackt ^^


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Juni 2009)

Glückwunsch. Aber das sollte in den Rumpelkammer Thread


----------



## Aks-ty (23. Juni 2009)

So gebe dann meinen kleinen auch mal zum besten!


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Juni 2009)

?
Wo?^^

Foldest du überhaupt?^^


----------



## Aks-ty (23. Juni 2009)

ja nur iwie probs mit dem client

das forum nutzt mich gerade xD


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Juni 2009)

Bitte versuche den "Ändern" button zu nutzen 

Ausserdem sind die Bilder leider nur Thumbnails.
Gib mal bitte die korrekten Links.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Juni 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Gib mal bitte die korrekten Links.


Und zwar ambesten direkt hier im Forum Hochgeladen(sonst guckt es sich kaum jemand an)!


----------



## dbpaule (23. Juni 2009)

Mein Folding-Client umfasst:
Q9550 @ 3,825GHz mit 3 Clienten
HD4890 @ 1020/1100 mit 1 Client

Hier ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, Paule


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Juni 2009)

Sehr schön das ganze, vorallem die Lüfter


----------



## Aks-ty (23. Juni 2009)

Habs^^ endlich glaub das forum mag opera net oder umgekehrt


----------



## mr_sleeve (23. Juni 2009)

umgekehrt 
@paule: is das Cougar Netzteil rot?


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juni 2009)

Den Topic auf der Main zu bringen war eine Spitzenidee, Thilo, 
Es ist gleich viel lebendiger geworden hier


----------



## dbpaule (24. Juni 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> umgekehrt
> @paule: is das Cougar Netzteil rot?



Nein, ist orange. Wirst du aber auch noch im Lesertest dazu feststellen, den ich veröffentlichen werde.

MfG, Paule

(P.S.: Ich glaub ich hol mir noch ne 8800GS oder 2 davon und hau die noch mit rein zum falten! Geht das eigentlich mit den Treibern?)


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

Mit den normalen Treibern geht das


----------



## dbpaule (24. Juni 2009)

Wirklich? Ich will meine HD4890 zum zocken behalten und die 2 88GS zum falten nehmen. Kann ich da die Treiber parallel im Win haben? Ist mir nämlich neu.

MfG, Paule


----------



## caine2011 (24. Juni 2009)

unter xp könnte das gehen


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

dbpaule schrieb:


> Wirklich? Ich will meine HD4890 zum zocken behalten und die 2 88GS zum falten nehmen. Kann ich da die Treiber parallel im Win haben? Ist mir nämlich neu.
> 
> MfG, Paule




Oh, das habe ich falsch verstanden...

Verschiedene Grakas?! Hab ich noch nie gehört oder gesehen...


----------



## Gohan (24. Juni 2009)

Hab bei Google auch ma was gefunden, dass es unter XP geht...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Juni 2009)

ähm, soweit ich weiß ist das total wurst welches os, wenn man die karten einzeln betreibt
hier soll ja kein sli gemacht werden

wären aber 2 x HD4770 nicht besser bzgl. stromverbrauch ?


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

Nein, denn ATI Karten bringen im PPD/ Watt verhältnis nicht soviel.

Eine 9800GT Green ist besser


----------



## MESeidel (24. Juni 2009)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ähm, soweit ich weiß ist das total wurst welches os, wenn man die karten einzeln betreibt
> hier soll ja kein sli gemacht werden



Wenn es sich nicht ganz kurzfristig geändert hat (Beweis ?  ), geht das unter Vista nicht.
Da darf es nur einen primären Grafikkarten-Treiber geben.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> ... geht das unter Vista nicht.
> Da darf es nur einen primären Grafikkarten-Treiber geben.


 
Absolut korrekt - so ist es


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Juni 2009)

ok, 
dieser umstand ist mir jetzt neu, was mich bzgl. vista wieder nicht wundert, ich vermeide es das zu nutzen, es ist ein miser kompromiss,

ich sehs schnon kommen ich werd windows noch den rücken kehren müssen, dieses treibersystem von vista ist doch mehr als müll


----------



## dbpaule (24. Juni 2009)

OK! SLI soll wirklich nicht genutzt werden. Die Karten sollen einzeln laufen. Geht das also unter XP? Falls ja, würde ich mir in der Bucht oder sonst wo ne 88GT/GS gebraucht holen.

Wie steuere ich aber die Karten an bzw. wie teile ich die Arbeitspakete zu auf die einzelnen GraKas?

MfG, Paule


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

Mit sogenannten flags.
zB. -gpu 0 usw.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Juni 2009)

ups, gerade mal meine ppd mit fahmon bestimmt  2520 mit ner installierten 3850 (die 4770 ist aktuell tot  )
nicht soo der burner find ich


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

Wie gesagt, die nVidia GPUs sind halt besser dafür, bzw. die Treiber...


----------



## dbpaule (24. Juni 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Mit sogenannten flags.
> zB. -gpu 0 usw.



Hmm, OK...!? Heißt in einer Verknüpfung hinten dranhängen oder wie? 

MfG; Paule


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

Ja, unter Eigenschaften bei Ziel.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Juni 2009)

macht nix,
ich werd dafür sicher nicht nvidia kaufen, schon gar nicht wenn ich damit sonst nichts anfangen kann


----------



## Gohan (24. Juni 2009)

So, hier auch ma mein Falter:


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

Lohnen sich die Atoms mit 100PPD denn überhaupt?!


----------



## Gohan (24. Juni 2009)

Naja, ich lass drei Clients laufen, sind immerhin 300 PPD. Und der läuft eh immer, weil er File-und Medienserver is. Und weil der unter Last eh nur 4 Watt mehr als im Idle zieht isses doch gar nich ma so schlecht...

Geil is aber auch, dass trotz der drei Clients ohne Probleme drei Mann auf den Server zugreifen können und der die Clients nich runterthrottlet, ruckelt oder lagt. Also ich find Atom für sowas super...


----------



## caine2011 (24. Juni 2009)

also ppd/watt mäßig kann es sich nciht lohnen


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

Wieviel brauchen die denn?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Juni 2009)

was is das überhaupt für ein atom? 330er?
dann wärs ja schon eher verständlich


----------



## Gohan (24. Juni 2009)

Wie gesagt, ob ich Folden lasse oder nich, der Server läuft eh 24/7. Und da find ich dann 300 PPD für 4 Watt mehr nich sooooo schlecht. Sind immerhin 75 Punkte pro Mehr-Watt. Und wenn man nur ma von den 4 ausgeht und das mit den Angaben hierdrin vergleicht: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...937875&article_id=682566&page=1&show=original

Also insgesamt zieht der Server schätzungsweise 33 Watt. Hab aber kein Strommessgerät, kann es also nich genau sagen. In den Tests war der Atom immer mit 22 Watt Chipsatz und 8 Watt CPU unter Vollast angegeben, da es ja der Zweikerner is. CD-Rom is nich drin, Platte is ne WD Caviar Green, die zieht auch nich viel. 1 Watt im Standby.


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

Soeinen brauch ich auch o.O
33 Watt?!?! Soviel braucht meine Steckerleiste wenn ich die nich ausmache?!^^


----------



## caine2011 (24. Juni 2009)

so gesehen macht das teil schon sinn, aber sich deshalb so einen zu holen macht wenig sinn


----------



## Gohan (24. Juni 2009)

Dann würd ich mir aber eher den ION von Nvidia holen. Der hat zum einen nen besseren Chipsatz drauf, der nur ca. 13 Watt verbraucht, zum anderen als integrierte Grafik ne 9400er (kann auch Folden) und zu guter letzt nen PCIe 16x-Slot... Schau ma hier: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 437 - Point of View ION230 inkl. Intel® Atom 230
Da dann noch ne 8800GT oder so rein und ab gehts 

Das einzig doofe is, dass die ca 130€ für den Einkerner (2 virtuelle Kerne, da Hyperthreading) kosten, während die von Intel nur ca 70€ (2Kerner) kosten: mylemon.at .:. Hardware .:. Unsortiert .:. INTEL D945GCLF2 Little Falls mITX Atom 330

Und nur dafür hätte ich ihn mir nich geholt. Aber da er eh schon da war...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (24. Juni 2009)

des stimmt 
es sei denn man will ihn ebend auch als fileserver, mediaserver oder ... nutzen udn die cpu dümpelt sinst eh rum 

EDIT:
@gohan wenn du den grafikkern des ion folden lässt und dazu noch die cpu reichen 30w aber nicht mehr


----------



## CheGuarana (24. Juni 2009)

Nein, doch nicht dafür

Ich meinte eigentlich als ersatz für meinen jetzigen Fileserver


----------



## Gohan (24. Juni 2009)

Oh, das Glaub ich, dass das dann mehr wird...

Was ich ja letztens erst gesehen hab und richtig krass fand, bei Media-Markt München hatten die im Mai 08 nen Fileserver von Acer mit 2x1TB und Singlecore-Atom für 250 Euro. Und dazu gabs auch noch Windows Home-Server! Der war so ähnlich: Acer: Heimserver mit Atom-CPU und 4 TByte Speicher - Golem.de Auch mit 4 Hot-Swap-Einschüben.


----------



## caine2011 (25. Juni 2009)

ob der atom es schafft eine 8800gt zu versorgen, ich glaube die in order struktur ist da iwie ungeeignet


----------



## Gohan (25. Juni 2009)

Gut, da steck ich jetzt nich tief genug in der Materie drin, war ja auch nur sone Spinnerei... Wäre aber lustig


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Juni 2009)

caine, ich glaub beim 330er ist das wurst, der hat 2 kerne, vergiss das nicht


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Juni 2009)

Man braucht doch nich viel um die 88gt zu versorgen, mein 5200+ ist nichmal 1% davon ausgelastet...


----------



## caine2011 (25. Juni 2009)

ja der 5200 er kann aber auch die befehle anordnen wie er will, so das eben extrem wenig last entsteht, außerdem muss man bedenken das der atom kaum L1/2-cache hat
ich würde sagen für die oonboard würde es reichen und auch für die 8600/9600gt aber alles drüber...
das glaub ich erst wenn ich es sehe


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Juni 2009)

Nun, dann werde ich mir soein Board holen, bzw. meine Mom bequatschen, dass es für ihren Rechner ist.

Dann mach ich eine von meinen 88GT drauf, und dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## caine2011 (25. Juni 2009)

würd mich echt interessieren, da das teil ppd/watt ungeschlagen sein dürfte, wenn du eine 8800gs/9600gso(ebay 40€!!!!) draufbaust


----------



## Gohan (25. Juni 2009)

Da wirste noch n bißchen warten müssen, da die Dualcorevariante zwar schon gelistet, aber noch nich verfügbar is. Und da von Point of View der Dualcore nur 10 Euro mehr als der Single kostet würde ich mir dann doch den holen!

Edit: Ok, einer hats angeblich: bloo-technologies. - computing | digital equipment


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> ja der 5200 er kann aber auch die befehle anordnen wie er will, so das eben extrem wenig last entsteht, außerdem muss man bedenken das der atom kaum L1/2-cache hat
> ich würde sagen für die oonboard würde es reichen und auch für die 8600/9600gt aber alles drüber...
> das glaub ich erst wenn ich es sehe



wo wir gerade bei 9600gt sind
macht es für FaH nen unterschied ob der chip 256bit oder 192 bit speicheranbindung hat? weil sonst ist doch glaub der chip bei der 9600gso gleich 

interessiert mich nur weil ich ggf. ne kleine verrücktheit vor habe


----------



## Gohan (25. Juni 2009)

schau ma hier: Test: Nvidia GeForce 9600 GSO (Seite 2) - 19.05.2008 - ComputerBase

Is doch n Bißchen mehr, als nur die Anbindung...


----------



## caine2011 (25. Juni 2009)

9600gso hat mal soeben 92 shader anstatt 64 deshalb keine 9600gt auf keinen fall!!!


----------



## CheGuarana (25. Juni 2009)

Was denn für eine verrücktheit?!


----------



## caine2011 (25. Juni 2009)

das ist nvidia von mir und meinen kupels liebevoll "die grüne pest" genannt

ach ja es gibt auch 9600gso mit 512mb, 64 shadern und 256bit

nur so ich find nvidia einfach geil


----------



## Gohan (25. Juni 2009)

So, hier nu mein großer Faltknecht. Is im Gehäuse n bißchen eng, deshalb is die Kabelführung suboptimal...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. Juni 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Was denn für eine verrücktheit?!


sollte es dazu kommen, melde ich mich, wenn nicht, wirds für ewig ein geheimnis bleiben


----------



## Fate T.H (9. September 2009)

So ich belebe den Thread mal wieder da ich endlich mal geschafft habe zwei Pics zu machen von meinem Faltknecht.
Kabelführung ist nicht die beste aber die zeiten sind hinter mir wo ich mich stundenlang damit befasse.


----------



## Stergi (9. September 2009)

so ich bin auch endlich mal dazu gekommen fotos von meinem Faltknecht zu machen ( noch luftgekühlt)


----------



## Gast3737 (9. September 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HYNPAzmqQXw&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HYNPAzmqQXw&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2009)

Hübsches Kistchen Rune


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (10. September 2009)

etwas dunkel da drin, ist das ne black-box?


----------



## Zeph4r (10. September 2009)

Ja Rune Nice


----------



## madgerrit39 (23. September 2009)

great stuff dude!


----------



## Knutowskie (24. September 2009)

Hey! Ich falte nun auch schon ne Weile daher und hab nun endlich mal ein Gehäuse mit Fenster bekommen. Meine Beleuchtung hängt mit an der Lüftersteuerung. So kann ich Rot und Blau einzeln regeln. Und das stufenlos per PWM... 

Mein alter Falter ist also ein Tarnkünstler *g* 

Auf den Fotos seht ihr die Zustände:
1: Alles voll aufgedreht
2: Alles Runtergedreht (Da fällt der Lüfter vom Achilles schön ins Auge)
3: Blau hoch - Rot niedrig
4: Rot hoch - Blau niedrig

und das 5. Bild is nochmal näher ran mit allen Farben... macht schön hell in der Bude. Das ding is echt MuFu... Lampe, Heizung, Falter, Entertainment-Center... u.v.m... Fehlt nur noch nen 5,25" Herd *g*

Wer sich für Innereien interessiert:
Nethands.de - PYS- Knutowskie

MfG Knutowskie

achso BTW: in meiner Küche rennt ne BFG GTX 295. aber die gehört Hamartia... jaja die Küche, die sieht aus wie ein Serverzentrum. Da liefen letztens 5 Rechner von dem... *g* fotos folgen...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (24. September 2009)

Sehr anmutiger Falter, muss man sagen . Ach dahin hat er seine Falter verfrachtet.
In wieviel Minuten dürfte denn wohl so ne 295 das SpiegelEi schaffen ?


----------



## nfsgame (24. September 2009)

Ah, hat Stefan doch noch nen bekloppten gefunden . Hab schon gedacht er müsste jetzt komplett aufm trockenen sitzen .


----------



## Henninges (24. September 2009)

na dann zeig ich euch auch mal den *NIGHTFOLDER V²*...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (24. September 2009)

> NIGHTFOLDER V²


Nicht schlecht obwohl ich sagen muss leistung ist alles ich achte nicht so auf die  beleuchtung, aber sieht trotzdem gut aus


----------



## Henninges (24. September 2009)

naja...damit nicht alles im tristen "nichts" dahinfaltet, dachte ich mir ich könnte statt normaler belüftung auch zwei dark blue lüfter einbauen...dann noch einen 92er auf den cpu kühler, fertig ist der shiny blue look...nix besonderes, faltet ja nur...


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (24. September 2009)

Trotzdem sieht echt gut aus habe da nicht so das Feingefühl und bin da naja nicht so begabt mmhhh


----------



## tripod (2. Oktober 2009)

hi,

will meinen falter auch mal vorstellen 

ist mein "altes" system, was schon seit ein paar wochen als rechner für die eltern dient.

gefaltet wird auf einer 8800gtx mit zalman kühler,
welche meiner meinung nach mit einem client auch gut ausgelastet ist
(temps bis teilweise 76°)

daten siehe signatur

der kabelsalat im inneren... ist hald so


----------



## CheGuarana (2. Oktober 2009)

O_o

Warum faltest du nicht mit der 285??


----------



## tripod (3. Oktober 2009)

wäre durchaus ne idee, aber stromtechnisch lieber eine 88gtx auf dauer. als ne 285er nur alle paar tage


----------



## mycel-x (6. Oktober 2009)

Moin.Ist doch ein Bildertread hier oder was und deswegen hier mal mein kleines Chameleon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (6. Oktober 2009)

Also DAS hat den Namen Chameleon ehrlich verdient .
Wie heißt denn der CPU-Kühler, is doch einer von Zalmann oder?


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Oktober 2009)

ASUS Silent Knight 2 (Sockel 775/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

hui das ding ist mal echt bunt

das hier ist mein falter auch nur eine 4850er



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mycel-x (7. Oktober 2009)

Moin.Jo,da hat er Recht.ASUS Silent Knight II allerdings ohne den 80er Pischilüfter,sondern ein 120er Swif2 von Coolink.Viel viel leiser und mehr Leistung als der kleine Quirl.Und unter Schwarzlicht leuchtet der auch noch.Wichtig in meinem Case


----------



## mycel-x (8. Oktober 2009)

Moin.
Zitat von tripod:"der kabelsalat im inneren... ist hald so ".
Meine Meinung:Mehr Salat geht nicht.Fehlt nur noch das Dressing!
Ein wenig Mühe könnte man sich schon geben,aber ich weiß...er denkt:Hauptsache die "Dose" faltet....


----------



## Vision-Modding (8. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwann is man drüberweg, wert auf design im Innenraum zu legen. Es sollte halt nur nicht kühl-hindernis sein


----------



## Henninges (9. Oktober 2009)

hab dem nachfalter 'nen 120er revoltec in der seitenwand geschenkt...resultat sind locker flockige 20°c weniger bei der oberen 8800gt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vision-Modding (9. Oktober 2009)

Ohne Klugschei**en zu wollen , du weisst schon was du da tust mit dem Durchsichtigen Gehäuse oder?


----------



## Henninges (9. Oktober 2009)

Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Ohne Klugschei**en zu wollen , du weisst schon was du da tust mit dem Durchsichtigen Gehäuse oder?


 
hä ? 

ja klar weiss *ich* was ich damit mache...ich versorg die gurke mit hardware und lass zwei g92 gpu's darin proteine falten...


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Oktober 2009)

Mein neuer! Mit GTX 285^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henninges (9. Oktober 2009)

kann es sein, das der cpu lüfter, um gute 90° nach links gedreht, besser "atmen" könnte ?


----------



## CrashStyle (9. Oktober 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> kann es sein, das der cpu lüfter, um gute 90° nach links gedreht, besser "atmen" könnte ?



Könnte bestimmt!


----------



## Vision-Modding (10. Oktober 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> hä ?
> 
> ja klar weiss *ich* was ich damit mache...ich versorg die gurke mit hardware und lass zwei g92 gpu's darin proteine falten...



Du Strahlst deine Wohnung und die Umliegenden mit Störsignalen voll , wenn das die Bundesnetzagentur mitkriegt .

Hier nahe dem Hamburgerflughafen hat jemand um nen Häuserblock den Polizeifunk blockiert mit nem Umgeschirmten Rechner, was meinst du was da los war .

Is mir nur so eingefallen die Geschichte , zum Thema Plexiglas und so


----------



## Henninges (10. Oktober 2009)

ehrlich...das ist mir sowas von egal...hier in der siedlung aus den 60er ist der nächste öffentliche funkpunkt sowas von weit wech...nicht das ich am ar*** der welt wohnen würde...weder das telefon ( festnetz oder handy ) noch der radioempfang ist dadurch in irgendeiner weise gestört, darum...weitermachen !


----------



## Vision-Modding (12. Oktober 2009)

Ja, war nur sone anekdote die mir dazu einfiel als ich das Gehäuse sah  . Also weitermachen wie du sagst


----------



## tripod (12. Oktober 2009)

mycel-x schrieb:


> Moin.
> Zitat von tripod:"der kabelsalat im inneren... ist hald so ".
> Meine Meinung:Mehr Salat geht nicht.Fehlt nur noch das Dressing!
> Ein wenig Mühe könnte man sich schon geben,aber ich weiß...er denkt:Hauptsache die "Dose" faltet....



stimmt 

fehlte mir bis jetz nur der "antrieb" da des ding kein window hat...
sobald zu is... denkt man nicht mehr drann.

werde aber normal heut noch mit kabelbindern ein wenig ordnung schaffen,
stört mich insofern ja doch irgendwie immer wieder wenn ich das foto seh


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Oktober 2009)

Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stergi (12. Oktober 2009)

uiii schlangen


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde Cougar hat das mit den "Schlangen" echt gut hinbekommen, wenn man keine Lust oder was auch immer hat um die Kabel zu verlegen lässt man es, sodass es einfach nur "Motha***** Snakes in a PC" sind .


----------



## CrashStyle (13. Oktober 2009)

Die Kabel werden noch besser verlegt! Hab gard nur nicht die lust und zeit dazu. Vllt. kommt heute die Caseking lieferugn mit der 12V ATX Verlängerung.



The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Ich finde Cougar hat das mit den "Schlangen" echt gut hinbekommen, wenn man keine Lust oder was auch immer hat um die Kabel zu verlegen lässt man es, sodass es einfach nur "Motha***** Snakes in a PC" sind .


----------



## Owly-K (13. Oktober 2009)

"Mami, mein 'Puter is ganz dreckich!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Hier hast du 15 Euro; kauf dir bei Ebay 'nen popligen Asia-Bigtower und bau gleich eine Wakü mit ein!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​"Is' gut, Mami!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mehr demnächst...​


----------



## The Master of MORARE (13. Oktober 2009)

Deine Mutter gebraucht das Wort "Bigtower" O.o WTF?
Da kommt doch hoffentlich was Faltendes rein xDDDD.


----------



## Owly-K (13. Oktober 2009)

Ist die imaginäre Mami. Meine echte Mami kennt kein F@H, keine Bigtower und kein Ebay 
Außer Mainboard und Kühlung kommt die alte Hardware wieder rein, siehe erstes Sysprofile. Und ja, damit wird auch nach wie vor gefaltet. Sonst wäre ich wohl kaum in diesem Thread.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. Oktober 2009)

hm, hätte das in cs601 gebastelt  fin das case einfach genial  ne neuauflage mit 120er lüftern wäre mal echt genial


----------



## Owly-K (14. Oktober 2009)

Im CS601 gab es massive Platzprobleme. Dank Fullsize-Graka musste der Plattenkäfig nach oben versetzt werden. Alles ist so verbaut, dass kein anständiger Luftstrom mehr entsteht und die CPU trotz gutem Kühler bei geschlossener Fronttür und Standardtakt ein Delta von ca. 40°C unter (Folding-)Last erreicht.

Und: In dem Bigtower werden ein 120er und ein 280er Radi sowie der Rest der WaKü komplett intern verbaut. Das wäre mit der Chieftech-Dose in keinem Fall mehr gelungen. Aber du hast Recht, schlecht ist das Ding nicht. Ich werde es auch weiterhin für einen anderen Rechner nutzen, in dem nicht so ausladende Hardware verbaut ist.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (14. Oktober 2009)

ok, ichhab ja den 901, mir war das platzproblem im 601 nicht ganz so bewusst


----------



## JayxG (14. Oktober 2009)

kleines Bilder-Update...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... ups, schon ein wenig angestaubt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​... im Anhang, dann noch mein "Ersatz- und Testfalter"

MfG


----------



## Gast3737 (17. Oktober 2009)

kleines Update meiner Seits: Es lebe der EVO 1080


----------



## DesGrauens (17. Oktober 2009)

hübsche folder-kisten habt ihr da am laufen.

da traue ich mich garnicht mehr bilder von meiner mühle rein zu stellen.


----------



## Gohan (17. Oktober 2009)

Boah, Rune, das is ja ne Lichtorgel... Kannste da noch schlafen bei?


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Oktober 2009)

Ja, die "Rune-Kiste" ist schön bunt - spart aber sicher Kosten bei der Zimmerbeleuchtung


----------



## trucker1963 (29. November 2009)

Habe meinen Rechner mal wieder etwas umgebaut,vorrangig um die GTX etwas leiser und kühler zu bekommen.Hier mal schnell ein paar Bilder gemacht(nich ganz optimal beleuchtet).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (29. November 2009)

soweit ganz nice

die front würde mich stören, 2 verschieden laufwerksblenden und dann noch ne lüftersteuerung die auch noch anders ausieht, naja, bin in der hinsicht ein perfektionist, innen siehts dafür bei mir aus wie kraut und rüben , da hast du es definitiv besser gemacht


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (29. November 2009)

schöner rechner trucker... cpu und gehäuse abluft lüfter arbeiten in die gleiche richtung da kannste die sicherlich schön langsam drehen lassen... sieht sehr nach einem leisen system aus


----------



## trucker1963 (29. November 2009)

man gibt sich halt etwas Mühe

@chris-w201-fan: die Laufwerkshersteller bauen nun mal halt unterschiedliche Blenden ein,hatte vorher ein Gehäuse mit Tür-da war es nicht zu sehen und für einen Stealth-Mod hatte ich keine Zeit und Lust.
Innen muß bei mir halbwegs aufgeräumt sein-wegen Luftstrom und Lautstärkesenkung,würde durch sleewen noch besser aussehen,ist mir aber zu viel Arbeit

@BiTbUrGeR:genau-System soll schön leise sein,muß nur noch die GraKa Lüfter etwas runterregeln


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (30. November 2009)

trucker, darum hab ich halt imer 2 laufwerke von nur einem hersteller aus einer serie 

samsun sh163d und n brenner von den jungs sieht man das es zusmamen passt 
un so schlimm sieht es inen bei mri auch nicht aus, aber ih lege keinen wert auf licht, ....
hab ein ein geschlossenes antec p-182 und naja, farblich passen bord, graka usw nicht wirklich zusammen, dafür passt es leistungstechnisch


----------



## The Master of MORARE (30. November 2009)

...
Jaja, wenn Laufwerke falten könnten .


----------



## koe80 (8. Dezember 2009)

hier mal meine falter

großer rechner siehe sig faltet mit einmal gpu v2 und standard cpux86

der rechner ganz rechts opteron185 3850 faltet ebenfalls mit nem gpu v2 und nem standard cpux86

der kleine rechner in der mitte läuft derzeit nur als kleiner bürorechner ist nen3800+ mit ner 2400pro


----------



## Muschkote (8. Dezember 2009)

Na aus der Faltzentrale sollten doch noch mehr ppd herauszuholen sein.


----------



## koe80 (8. Dezember 2009)

wie ist das denn gemeint.

zuwenig ppd?

bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit

und da ich erst seit dem 17.11. falte ist es doch garnicht so übel. oder doch?

ach man jetzt hast mich wieder verunsichert.

wie könnte ich mehr raus holen??


----------



## Henninges (1. Februar 2010)

kleiner mod am folding server...die farblosen arctic cooler gegen dark_red_cooler von revoltec getauscht, die staubfilter gegen goldfarbene fangrill's getauscht...gefällt mir pers. wesentlich besser... (;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (2. Februar 2010)

Sieht spitze aus!

Ich musste eben leider umziehen:
"Diese laute Kiste da oben die immer läuft wird am Abend gefälligst abgebaut!"

Ich weiß garnicht, wie ich die Kabelage bändigen soll .


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2010)

warum machst du denn das teil nicht leiser?


----------



## nfsgame (2. Februar 2010)

Wenn ne Abstellkammer neben dem Zimmer ist würde ich die Kiste da auch reinstellen .


----------



## The Master of MORARE (3. Februar 2010)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> warum machst du denn das teil nicht leiser?


Das Teil ist schon recht leise, jedoch muss ich es irgendwie noch kühlen.


nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn ne Abstellkammer neben dem Zimmer ist würde ich die Kiste da auch reinstellen .


Verdammt. Ich merke gerade, dass ich zwei Abstellkammern habe, und eine hat sogar Strom .

Problem an der ganzen Sache ist allerdings eher, dass meinem Vater der Strom auf den Deckel geht, und da er mir nicht traut muss ich den Rechner abends ein Stockwerk tiefer stellen, daher der Wechsel vom Rack in einen Midi-Tower *schwitz*!


----------



## Knutowskie (5. Februar 2010)

Sag ihm doch, dass er an Krebs stirbt, wenn dein Rechner nicht tag und nacht falten kann...


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. Februar 2010)

Hm, der versteht das nicht so richtig . Der ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ansonsten recht viel Verständnis. Irgendwie scheint er mir sogar leicht dement... meinte er sogar selber O.o.


----------



## TECRIDER (5. Februar 2010)

Knutowskie schrieb:


> Sag ihm doch, dass er an Krebs stirbt, wenn dein Rechner nicht tag und nacht falten kann...


 
Hey, Makabrer geht es echt nicht mehr. sry!


----------



## Vision-Modding (5. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube mit einem Ironischen Ton den man evtl rauslesen kann find ich des net so makaber, eher als joke


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2010)

TECRIDER schrieb:


> Hey, Makabrer geht es echt nicht mehr. sry!


 
Ich wollte ursprüglich nichts sagen aber...

Schliesse mich Teci vollumfänglich an - Scherz- ok; aber nicht sehr "prickelnd"


----------



## Knutowskie (7. Februar 2010)

hey, war als scherz gemeint. 
n kumpel sagte letztens mal: "ironie setzt beim empfänger intelligenz voraus" *g*

Klar, mein bester wars nich. Aber hey, ich habe 1 Post mehr*g*

LG


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2010)

Ok - und nun back to topic - ok??

.. Auch ein Post mehr .. *gg*


----------



## Knutowskie (7. Februar 2010)

gern doch... ich bekomm vielleicht demnächst genug geld, mir nen quadcore zuzulegen. dann gibts hier nen update von mir, was meinen Falter angeht. 

mfg


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (8. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen Leute, ich folge mal dem Aufruf und zeige mein Folding@Home-PC​ ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kabelsalat und Staub mal bitte ignorieren, habe in letzter Zeit etwas wenig Zeit mich darum zu kümmern.

MfG
AbakusvonRuegen​


----------



## Henninges (8. Februar 2010)

AbakusvonRuegen schrieb:


> Kabelsalat und Staub mal bitte ignorieren, habe in letzter Zeit etwas wenig Zeit mich darum zu kümmern.


kann deine grafikkarte "dort unten" noch atmen ?


----------



## koe80 (8. Februar 2010)

kleines update ist nur noch eine karte vorhanden.

melde mich bald zurück beim falten.

nfsgame weiß auch warum


----------



## sentinel1 (8. Februar 2010)

Der Stabilitätstestfalter.


----------



## Knutowskie (8. Februar 2010)

sieht aus wien atomkraftwerk... *g* fätt!


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (8. Februar 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> kann deine grafikkarte "dort unten" noch atmen ?


Jo, sogar besser als wenn sie oben wäre, da unten, genau beim Lüfter, ein großes Loch im Blech ist, sodass direkt Luft aus der unteren (meist kühleren Kammer) angesaugt werden kann

MfG
AbakusvonRuegen


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2010)

Du meinst die Kammer wo das PS drinne ist - gelle
Erstaunt mich, dass sich die beiden nicht gegenseitig die Luft stehlen

Ich gebe Henninges Recht - finde das Design auch "gewöhnungsbedürftig"
Aber wenn es funzt dann ist ja Alles gut

Hast du das Gehäuse normalerweise geschlossen??


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (8. Februar 2010)

Ja, normalerweise ist das Case zu und trotz 3 Gehäuselüfter für die obere Kammer, steigt dort die temp dann um ca 8° an. Das mit dem Frischluftraub is so ne sache, kann ich nicht ausschließen aber die Temps sind doch schon um ca 4° besser wenn ich die Graka dort einbaue, vieleicht hilft da der Gehäuselüfter in der unteren Kammer.

Werde mir aber bald ne Accelero XTREME GTX Pro zulegen und dann ist da unten eh kein platz mehr, so dass die Graka wieder nach oben wandert

MfG
AbakusvonRuegen


----------



## Henninges (8. Februar 2010)

nö, solange du keine temp probs bekommst, sieht halt nur komisch aus mit der karte im letzten, statt im ersten slot... (:

@ Sentinel1 : hast du da pro radi zwei lüfter ?


----------



## sentinel1 (8. Februar 2010)

1 Radi im Sandwich - Betrieb:

Black Ice SR1 560 oben: 1 x 140 ; 2 x 225 unten: 4 x 140 (läuft fast unhörbar)

2 Radis wären selbst mir zu viel


----------



## Henninges (8. Februar 2010)

bringt das was ?


----------



## sentinel1 (8. Februar 2010)

Ja, Sorglosigkeit, man braucht keine Temperaturanzeigen oder sonstigen Schnickschnack, da die Temperatuen immer cool bleiben.
Und beim Falten kann ich die Heizung auslassen, da die Lüfter die Wärme schön umwälzen.

Ansich reichen auch 4x140, die müssten dann aber schneller und lauter drehen.


----------



## sentinel1 (13. Februar 2010)

Zum Kotzen mit dem Bilderupload, kein Hosting möglich !

Das AKW von innen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (14. Februar 2010)

Verdammt geniales FKW!
Ist das Foto beim basteln entstanden? Ich sehe einfach keinen zweiten Schlauch vom CPU-Kühler O.o.


----------



## nfsgame (14. Februar 2010)

Der Radi sitzt auch aufm trockenen .


----------



## Professor Frink (14. Februar 2010)

haha, damit holste wohl mal keine Punkte, eher nen Wasserschaden^^


----------



## sentinel1 (14. Februar 2010)

War damals ein Prestadium.

Iststand: Der FaltStaub ist Beweismittel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss demnächst wieder den Kompressor anwerfen, aber auf'm Balkon, so richtig schön die Luft verpesten und den Radi,Luffis reinigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist im laufenden Betrieb beim Falten aufgenommen worden, also live!


----------



## tripod (18. Februar 2010)

echt feine bilder sentinel1!!! 

nachdem ich nun auch mal eine digicam mein eigen nennen darf... ein update 
(kabel sind auch grad noch ein wenig "entwirrt" worden  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit
laufen tut atm wieder xp drauf, da der win7 rc eh bald ausläuft und ich nicht bis zum letzten tag warten wollte
hardware ist ein asus-p5l bestückt mit einem c2duo e4700 und ner 8800 ultra


----------



## >Peter< (21. Februar 2010)

Hiho, was ich nicht so ganz verstehe warum ihr soviel Geld ausgebt für einen Folding@Home Pc, manche mit Wasserkühlung etc. Das sind doch hunderte von Euros?


----------



## Henninges (21. Februar 2010)

nunja, sind ja nicht alles folding only pc's...


----------



## trucker1963 (21. Februar 2010)

Genau. Mein PC ist auch noch zum Zocken da und bei den neuen Spielen braucht man ja Power satt.


----------



## JeansOn (21. Februar 2010)

@sentinel1
sieht ja phantastisch aus, hör mal. 

Wenn Du den auseinandernimmst, und auf dem Balkon reinigst, dann ist das ok. - Aber nicht einfach nen Staubsauger an die Lüfter halten. Dann werden die zum Generator und können klasse Spannungsspitzen über den Stecker ins MB schicken. :/ 

Ich selber spare mir das Ausbauen, weil ich den Dreck teils mit Filtern und teils mit davorgeklebten (auf doppelseitigem Klebeband) Ausschnitten aus alten "Damenstrümpfen" abfische. Und den kann ich dann gefahrlos und bequem mit nem Staubsauger sauber machen


----------



## sentinel1 (21. Februar 2010)

Ich nehme einen Druckluftkompressoer zum Reinigen, dabei generieren die Lüfter ganz wenig, das Enermax Rev 85+ hat ja ne LED als Verbraucher für solche Rückkopplungen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMKXplXwtH8


----------



## RESEYER (13. März 2010)

*Mein Folding-PC*

So, nachdem ich mich heimlich, still und leise bis knapp an die Team Top 100 herangekämpft habe, wollte ich nun auch mal vorstellig werden 

Ich folde seit etwa 3 Jahren und seit August 2008 für Team 70335. Momentan folde ich "nur" mit meiner einen CPU (SMP bigadv) und meiner nun gut 3 Jahre alten 8800 GTX - die wird nun doch hoffentlich bald in Rente geschickt und durch eine nagelneue GTX 470 ersetzt - dann wird das hoffentlich auch endlich was mit Top 100..

Bilder und Details über meinen PC gibt's in meinem Team SYSprofil.


----------



## Stergi (20. März 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal meinen FKW zeigen  gespeist von einem SKW, gekühlt mit Wasser


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2010)

Mein Knecht mit Wakü und ein, zwei drei andere Bilder von vor und während des Umbaus .


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2010)

Na das sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus - etwas Kabelsalat lässt sich meist ja nicht verhindern
Der Gainward-Karte hat der Umbau sicherlich gut getan; der Lüfter war ja arg staubig 

N.B. Erinnert mich daran, dass ich irgendwann die versprochenen bilder auch noch machen und posten sollte ...


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2010)

Danke .
Du willst nicht sehen wie die Karte aus ner anderen Perspektive ausgesehen hat  .


----------



## trucker1963 (17. April 2010)

@nfsgame: finde den Umbau auch als gut gelungen  . Etwas Kabelsalat (@Bumblebee) ist zwar leicht untertrieben aber bei Wasserkühlung spielt das ja keine so große Rolle.Warum hast du eigentlich umgebaut? Um besser übertakten zu können oder den Rechner leiser zu bekommen?

@Bumblebee: Genau - Bilder von deiner kleinen Foldingfarm wären auch mal ganz interressant  .


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2010)

Ich wollte den 120mm-3000rpm-Delta loswerden der an den CPU-Kühler geschnallt war und diese trotzdem auf bis zu 70°C hat erhitzen lassen . Also das zweite. Obwohl das erste daraus resultiert .
Ich erschrecke mich jetzt jedesmal wenn ich ins Büro komme weil die Kiste so leise ist .


----------



## RESEYER (17. April 2010)

Meiner, jetzt mit der GTX470 die noch nicht folden kann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2010)

Ist das nen Lancool K62?
Willst du den Referenzkühler noch austauschen? Der wird ganzschön dröhnen oder?


----------



## trucker1963 (17. April 2010)

@nfsgame:70° auf Dauer ist schon recht viel,da fühlt sich die CPU "unter Wasser" doch bestimmt schon viel wohler .Mein Q9650 läuft unter Luft mit 48°(bei Coretemp.von52°) bei Vollast noch ganz easy und dabei bläst noch der Kühler der GTX260(auch unter Last) ins Gehäueinnere(beides nicht übertaktet).So habe ich wenigstens noch Reserven für einen heißen Sommer  .
@RESEYER:schönes Teil,sehr schöner PC mit gutem Kabelmanagment .Wie sind eigentlich die Temps.und Lautstärke deiner GTX470 bei Last?Bin schon auf die Faltleistung gespannt .


----------



## RESEYER (17. April 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ist das nen Lancool K62?
> Willst du den Referenzkühler noch austauschen? Der wird ganzschön dröhnen oder?



Ja, ist ein K62 - ich bin für den Preis echt zufrieden, habe aber alle Propeller getauscht, außer dem "Front Intake" - der hängt an der Lüfterregelung des MB (die beim Sabertooth 55i echt genial ist). "Rear Exit" ist ein Arctic Cooling auf 7V, und die 2 x "Top Exit" habe ich ersetzt durch 1 x Noiseblocker PK3, der auf 1000 rpm läuft, dabei aber schön leise ist und aufdrehen kann bis 1700 rpm, falls mal was schief geht mit den anderen Lüfter oder dem CPU Lüfter. Bei Lüfterausfall des CPU Lüfters ist der Propeller in der Lage die CPU unterhalb der Trotteling-Grenze zu halten bei 100%Auslastung. Das ist mir wichtig, weil ich den Rechner auch häufig unbeaufsichtigt folden lasse. Den vorderen "Top Exit habe ich durch eine Metallplatte ersetzt - der hat mir Luft vom CPU-Kühler abgesaugt. Auch super - ein Lüfter WENIGER = 2°C CPU Temp weniger...


----------



## RESEYER (17. April 2010)

trucker1963 schrieb:


> @RESEYER:schönes Teil,sehr schöner PC mit gutem Kabelmanagment .Wie sind eigentlich die Temps.und Lautstärke deiner GTX470 bei Last?Bin schon auf die Faltleistung gespannt .



Ich habe eine Idle-Temp von 48°C - unhörbar / Bei normaler Belastung beim Spielen habe ich noch keine 90°C erreicht. Beim Pelzmark wirds heiß: 95°C und erst dann gibt der Lüfter Vollgas und ist in der Lage die Temperatur zwischen 90-95°C zu halten mit wechselnden Drehzahlen. Ich bin echt zufrieden.


----------



## Henninges (17. April 2010)

wäre für mich wieder ein grund die 470er schnellstmöglich unter wasser zu setzen...allerdings auch eine kostenfrage...der einzig verfügbare nachrüst-wa-kühler von danger den beläuft sich kostentechnisch noch um die 120,-


----------



## trucker1963 (17. April 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> wäre für mich wieder ein grund die 470er schnellstmöglich unter wasser zu setzen...allerdings auch eine kostenfrage...der einzig verfügbare nachrüst-wa-kühler von danger den beläuft sich kostentechnisch noch um die 120,-



Wäre aber auch interresant zu sehen welche Temps. mit dem MK-13 erreicht werden.PCGH hatte ja schon mal einen auf eine 480-er montiert.Weiß nicht ob sie damit auch Tests gemacht haben,kommt ja vielleicht mal was auf der Main oder in der nächsten Print. Würde auf jeden Fall nur halb so viel kosten,nur beim Kühler(+Lüfter)-die restliche Wakü nicht mitgerechnet.


----------



## RESEYER (18. April 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> wäre für mich wieder ein grund die 470er schnellstmöglich unter wasser zu setzen...allerdings auch eine kostenfrage...der einzig verfügbare nachrüst-wa-kühler von danger den beläuft sich kostentechnisch noch um die 120,-



 Hä? Wieso? Verstehe ich nicht - ist doch alles wunderbar! Solang die unter 100°C läuft ist doch alles schön. Das wird die ab können. Außerdem kann man die Lüftersteuerung mit dem SmartDoctor wunderbar anpassen, dass sie halt schon früher eine Stufe hochschaltet. Der Pelzmark ist für mich kein Maßstab. Ich habe die Lüftersteuerung bei mir so eingestellt, dass sich die Temperatur der GPU um die 80°C einpendelt bei Vollast mit Cuda-Apps (Raytracing mit Design Garage). Das ist so die Belastung mit der ich auch beim Folden rechne.

Alternative Kühler sind meiner Ansicht nach bei Grafikkarten Verschwendung, außer wenn man übertakten will/muss/möchte - dann aber bitteschön mit Wasser oder Kompressor. Von den alternativen Luftkühlern halte ich gar nichts, weil fast alle Anbieter darauf bedacht sind die GPUs und Spannungswandler (manchmal sogar die nicht...) aufzufrischen. Die meisten vergessen dabei dann mal gerne Steuerchips, Kondensatoren und den Rest der Elektronik. Dazu kommt noch, dass der Referenzkühler als Einziger die Masse der Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse raus befördert... (so - der letzte Abschnitt war  , aber egal - SCHULDIGUNG)


----------



## trucker1963 (18. April 2010)

RESEYER schrieb:


> Hä? Wieso? Verstehe ich nicht - ist doch alles wunderbar! Solang die unter 100°C läuft ist doch alles schön. Das wird die ab können. Außerdem kann man die Lüftersteuerung mit dem SmartDoctor wunderbar anpassen, dass sie halt schon früher eine Stufe hochschaltet. Der Pelzmark ist für mich kein Maßstab. Ich habe die Lüftersteuerung bei mir so eingestellt, dass sich die Temperatur der GPU um die 80°C einpendelt bei Vollast mit Cuda-Apps (Raytracing mit Design Garage). Das ist so die Belastung mit der ich auch beim Folden rechne.
> 
> Alternative Kühler sind meiner Ansicht nach bei Grafikkarten Verschwendung, außer wenn man übertakten will/muss/möchte - dann aber bitteschön mit Wasser oder Kompressor. Von den alternativen Luftkühlern halte ich gar nichts, weil fast alle Anbieter darauf bedacht sind die GPUs und Spannungswandler (manchmal sogar die nicht...) aufzufrischen. Die meisten vergessen dabei dann mal gerne Steuerchips, Kondensatoren und den Rest der Elektronik. Dazu kommt noch, dass der Referenzkühler als Einziger die Masse der Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse raus befördert... (so - der letzte Abschnitt war  , aber egal - SCHULDIGUNG)




Mag halt nicht jeder einen "Fön" im Rechner,kommt auch darauf an wo der PC steht(extra Raum oder Wohnzimmer usw.)Ist natürlich jeder frei in seiner Entscheidung  und es hat halt alles seine Vor und Nachteile.
Meine bessere Hälfte reagiert etwas negativ auf zu viel Lärm,gerade weil der Rechner beim Folden ja etwas länger an bleibt(etwa bei diesen 6040er WUs usw.).
Wieviel % Drehzahl hast du eigentlich beim Spielen um 80° zu halten?


----------



## Henninges (18. April 2010)

RESEYER schrieb:


> Hä? Wieso? Verstehe ich nicht - ist doch alles wunderbar!


 
ja wenn es denn für *dich* wundebar ist, soll es mir recht sein, *mir* ist das allerdings zuviel...


----------



## Gast3737 (18. April 2010)

seit gestern mit UD7

4,011 ghz rulz my folding maschine


----------



## Bumblebee (18. April 2010)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> seit gestern mit UD7


 
Doch, ja, das macht definitiv was her


----------



## trucker1963 (18. April 2010)

Ist ja nen riesen Gehäuse,echt super Arbeit.Habe mir gerade mal dein Tagebuch über den Rechnerbau angesehen.Da steckt ja echt viel Arbeit drin.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. April 2010)

hier grade frisch gemacht im Dunkeln..


----------



## Schmicki (18. April 2010)

Huiii, blaue Schlangen im Terrarium


----------



## Professor Frink (18. April 2010)

du solltst in dem Case malwieder saugen


----------



## Gast3737 (19. April 2010)

wieso ist doch sauber...ausser an dem Zwischenmesh, da haste recht..aber dafür mache ich doch mein Gehäuse nicht auf..


----------



## T0M@0 (4. Mai 2010)

Hier auch mal meine Falt-Hardware 

(Sorry wegen schlechte Bilder, ist nur ne Handy-Cam)


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. Mai 2010)

Sieht ordentlich aus!
Wie alt ist denn das Dreiergespann?

P.S.: Handycams sorgen doch generell für gute Bilder!


----------



## T0M@0 (5. Mai 2010)

die Monitore hab ich jetzt ca. 1 Jahr, hab ich günstig bei ebay gekauft und danach lackiert... sind aber nur 17 Zöller xD


----------



## The Master of MORARE (5. Mai 2010)

Ein Zoll ist schonmal besser als kein Zoll oder gar der Zoll .


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2010)

Nachdem nun wenigstens *ein* Rechner wirklich und wahrhaftig fertig ist  werde ich einen kleinen Anteil meiner Schuld begleichen und diesen mit einem Bild hier verewigen

Die Hardware:
1 Silverstone SST-RV02B-W Raven 2 Big-Tower 

und darin eingebaut

1 Xigmatek GO GREEN - 700 Watt, 80plus 
1 Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler - Rev. B
2 Xigmatek XLF-F1253 LED Lüfter - 120mm
1 GIGABYTE GA-P55-UD5
1 Intel Core i7 860 @3.2 GHz
2 Mushkin Copperhead 2GB, DDR3-1600, CL7-7-7-20 @1.65V 
2 Gainward GTX-275 896MB DDR3, 240SP @715/1300/1570


----------



## Henninges (17. Mai 2010)

ei ei ei...schönes ding...klappt das gut mit dem "kamineffekt" ?


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2010)

Henninges schrieb:


> ei ei ei...schönes ding...klappt das gut mit dem "kamineffekt" ?


 
Gut ist nur der Vorname; supermässig trifft es eher

Wenn das Teil "vollfaltet" werden die beiden GraKa. je so ca. 70-75° warm; die CPU-Kerne zwischen 48 und 51°

Dabei kann, wer nicht überproportional lärmempfindlich ist auch in dem Raum übernachten (das Teil steht im Gästezimmer)


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2010)

Sieht gut aus ! Mein (aktuelles) Kabel(und Schlauch-)chaos will ich hier nicht posten .


----------



## Stergi (17. Mai 2010)

doch, das willst du


----------



## trucker1963 (17. Mai 2010)

@Bumblebee: echt coole Faltmaschine , dachte schon du zeigst keine Bilder mehr,na ja was lange dauert ....

@nfsgame: wär doch mal ganz interressant , nur ein Genie beherrscht das Chaos


----------



## Onimicha (8. Juni 2010)

Also alles riecht auch noch ganz frisch :
Momentan ist die Maschine einem großen Föhn hinsichtlich Wärmeproduktion und Lautstärke nicht ganz unähnlich. Demnächst folgen noch Bilder vom Umbau auf Wasserkühlung.


----------



## The Master of MORARE (9. Juni 2010)

Sollte da ein Bild sein?
Fönkram FTW! Neben mir röhrt der Server. N8!


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juni 2010)

The Master of MORARE schrieb:


> Sollte da ein Bild sein?


 
Kann ich mich anschliessen - sch....ade, dass da keine Bilder sind


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juni 2010)

Guckt doch einfach mal in sein Album .

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/onimicha-albums-falter-3012.html


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Guckt doch einfach mal in sein Album .


 
Ok - aber nur um dir eine Freude zu machen...
....
...
..
.

Geguckt - gar nicht so unschön - bloss der Referenzkühler stört die Harmonie 
Auf der anderen Seite Kabelmanagement at it's best


----------



## Onimicha (9. Juni 2010)

Bilder wurden neu eingestellt


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juni 2010)

Verkleienr die Bilder nochmal bitte .

@Bumblebee: Der Referenzkühler weicht dann noch der Wakü, spätestens zum Teamtreffen .


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juni 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @Bumblebee: Der Referenzkühler weicht dann noch der Wakü, spätestens zum Teamtreffen .


 
Nee - echt?? 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Verkleinere die Bilder nochmal bitte .


 
Ja, B I T T E - ich krieg sonst noch Augenkrebs


----------



## Onimicha (9. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_CORSAIR Obsidian 700 D -Tower
ASUS P6T6 Workstation
3 x  ASUS ENGTS 250 1G
Intel i7 - 920 mit Intel-Lüfter 
CORSAIR XMS3 (DDR3) 6 GB
CORSAIR HX850W - Netzteil_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_ASUS P6T6 Workstation
3 x  ASUS ENGTS 250 1G
Intel i7 - 920 mit Intel-Lüfter 
CORSAIR XMS3 (DDR3) 6 GB_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_ASUS P6T6 Workstation
Intel i7 - 920 mit Intel-Lüfter 
CORSAIR XMS3 (DDR3) 6 GB_


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juni 2010)

Danke erstmal - obwohl 2 der Bilder irgendwie immer noch nicht so richtig wollen


----------



## Onimicha (9. Juni 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Danke erstmal - obwohl 2 der Bilder irgendwie immer noch nicht so richtig wollen



- für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, was denn da nun nicht stimmt -
bitte schau mal in mein Album, dort ist die Bildergröße 900 x 675 bei allen drei Bildern geben. Diese Bilder wurden hierher verlinkt.

Hilf mir bitte auf die Sprünge, ich versteh´s nich´.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Juni 2010)

Hier nun noch ein Bild von meiner "Kleinsten"

Die Hardware:

Gehäuse Thermaltake Eureka 
und darin eingebaut

1 THERMALTAKE ToughPower 750W
1 Thermaltake CL-W0175 ProWater PW850i - Wasserkühlung - ausgebaut mit ZusatzRadi
1 ASUS P5N-D
1 Core 2 Duo E8400 "C0"
2 OCZ Reaper 2 GB, DDR2-1066, CL5-5-5-18 
1 ASUS ENGTX275 2DI/896MD3, GeForce GTX 275
1 ASUS ENGTS250 DK DI/1GD3/WW, GeForce GTS 250, 1.0GB GDDR3


----------



## tripod (25. Dezember 2010)

*thread ausgrab*

*update* eine gtx285 foldet schon seit geraumer zeit 24/7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das weisse lw stört ein wenig, aber es funzt noch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kabel verlegen ist gar nicht so einfach in einem so kleinen case


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Dezember 2010)

tripod schrieb:


> *thread ausgrab*
> 
> ... das weisse lw stört ein wenig, aber es funzt noch ...


 
Hatte ich "damals" einfach gelöst
Ausbauen ->-> Blende und Schublade entfernen ->-> schwarze Sprayfarbe ->-> trocknen lassen ->-> wieder zusammen-/ein-bauen ->-> PASST


----------



## tripod (28. Dezember 2010)

gute idee, schwarzen lack hab ich eh, mal sehn, wann ich mich dazu aufraffe 

edit
oder ich mache ein kontrastprogramm... und lacke alle blenden auf weiß... mal sehn


----------



## Lorin (26. Januar 2011)

Ich ändere mal meinen Post um meine ganze Falterstaffel vorzustellen:

*Falter 1 (läuft 24/7):*
Phenom II X6 1055t @ 2800MHz 1,225V
2GB Ram DDR3
Geforce GTX275@700MHz mit Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro
WindowsXPpro SP3
_1x SMP client --> 5-9k ppd ; 1x GPU Client ~7k ppd_

*Falter 2 (läuft 24/7)*
Core 2 Duo E7200@2,53GHz
4GB Ram
Intel IGX
Windows Vista 32bit SP2
_1x SMP Client V7 --> n/a ppd_

*Falter 3 (läuft 12/5)*
Intel Pentium 4 530
2GB Ram
Intel HDgfx
Windows 7 HP 32bit
_derzeit inaktiv weil instabil --> 0 ppd_

*Falter 4 (läuft 12/5)*
Amd Athlon II X2 235e
2 GB Ram
Nvidia GT220
Windows 7 pro 32 bit
_1x GPU 6.23 Systray --> 2500ppd_

*Falter 5 (läuft 24/7)*
AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 1,35V
4GB Ram
Geforce GTX480 @ 1,000V @ 700MHz
Windows 7 pro 32bit
_ Client V7 1xGPU +1x SMP _



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Falter 6 (12/5)*
Intel Pentium 4 (Sockel 478) 2,4 GHz
2GB Ram
Geforce 4
Windows XP pro
_je 1x CPU Systray --> 88ppd_

So denn, viel Kleinvieh, aber immerhin besser als die PC vor sich hin idlen zu lassen. Ausserdem kommt auf meinem Privatrechner immer mal wieder eine GTX560Ti zum falten (zB während Backups usw.)

Update 19.05.: Nach diversen Verbrauchsmessungen habe ich mich entschieden auf OC zu verzichten und stattdessen Falter 1+5 mit UV bei Standardtakt optimiert. Ersparnis bei Falter 5 sind ca 40W (>10%). Bei Falter 1 lässt sich leider nur die CPU undervolten, die GPU bietet keinen Zugriff auf die Spannung. Ausserdem sind die bestellten Lüfter gekommen (Enemax UCTB8A bzw Arctic Cooling F8) Durch UV und die neuen Lüfter sind die Temps auch nochmal um ca 5-7° gesunken. Das schaffte etwas Spielraum für den Sommer. Beide Falter sind zwar jetzt gut höhrbar, aber es stört eigentlich nicht.

Lorin


----------



## computertod (26. Januar 2011)

uih, ich hab mich hier ja noch garnicht verewigt^^
naja, jetzt aber:
Falten tu ich mit einer Radeon HD5770 1GB und ner Geforce 8800GT 512. kommen etwa 7000 PPD raus 
meinen Q6600 @ 3Ghz würde ich auch gerne mitfalten lassen, allerdings lastet der ATi Client die CPU schon zu 50% aus und dann lohnt sich das alles nicht mehr wirklich, zumal mein System dann gerne Freezt, wenn die CPU längere Zeit auf 100% ausgelastet ist^^
alles montiert auf einem eVGA 680i und versorgt von einem Enermax Liberty 500W


----------



## nfsgame (26. Januar 2011)

-> AMD-Karte idlen lassen und CPU falten lassen. Ist effizienter.


----------



## computertod (26. Januar 2011)

ja, bis iwan mal der neue ATi Client kommt^^
muss ich mal probieren


----------



## muckelpupp (27. Januar 2011)

btt: mein folding setup - details stehen in der sig 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (27. Januar 2011)

Kann es sein, dass dein Display defekt ist?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (27. Januar 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass dein Display defekt ist?


Immerhin ein UNIX-Abkömmlingskernel .


----------



## muckelpupp (28. Januar 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass dein Display defekt ist?



Nope. Ist nur der Hintergrund.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (11. Februar 2011)

@ lorin nimm dir eine 450 gts oder ne 550 gts (die sollte ja auch bald mal kommen ) 
und einen i5 und lass die gpu und die cpu falten. dann kannste die anderen rechner getrost verkaufen und dir nen 2.ten aufbauen zum zocken .machst mit den i 5 und der 450 mehr punkte bei weniger verbrauch


----------



## Lorin (11. Februar 2011)

zum zocken kommt da keiner zum einsatz, sind alles arbeitsrechner.
das vorläufige Budget für das Foldingsetup liegt so bei 250€. (Ohne Ram/Platte usw, also wirklich die reinen Folding-Komponenten Board/CPU/GPU)
Wenn ich nur nen i5/i3 nehme und den SMP falten lasse hab ich später ja noch die möglichkeit ne dann aktuelle GPU nachzurüsten. Wenn ich direkt auf GTS450 muss ich schauen dass ich ein updatefähiges AM3 Board nehme dass evtl später nen Phenom II X6 schluckt.
Ich denke mit einem CPU-only setup kann ich später noch mehr reissen. Tendiere im Moment zum core-i5.... werde im Februar noch das Board bestellen und dann im März weitere komponenten einkaufen. Bis April sollte der Wechsel dann vollzogen sein. (Dauert alles etwas länger, man muss ja im vertretbaren Investitionsrahmen in der Firma bleiben)

Da das ein "echter 24/7" Falter ist sollte dieser Rechner mein 24hr avg mal mächtig nach oben treiben  Aber ist ja noch ein paar Tage bis das alles steht.


----------



## T0M@0 (31. März 2011)

Hier mal mein Aktueller PC (ein paar Kabel fehlen noch xD )


----------



## acer86 (31. März 2011)

ohhh so schön aufgeräumt

da hat aber einer Speichplatz bedarf


----------



## T0M@0 (31. März 2011)

naja so ganz aufgeräumt ist er nicht mehr (die Bilder sind beim zusammen bauen entstanden und es Fehlen die Stromkabel an den GraKas und auf dem MoBo)

Raid 0 fürs BS und ein Raid 10 + ersatz LW für die wichtigen Daten (muss man(n) ja haben )


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2011)

Ja, da hat es ganz schön viele Festplatten drinne


----------



## caine2011 (31. März 2011)

wie viele tb gesamtkapazität sind das denn?


----------



## T0M@0 (31. März 2011)

caine2011 schrieb:
			
		

> wie viele tb gesamtkapazität sind das denn?



9TB an Platten 6TB nutzbar


----------



## PCGHGS (1. April 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Aktueller PC (ein paar Kabel fehlen noch xD )


Hast du die Karten übertaktet und/oder Spannung angehoben?
...und wie heiß werden die Karten beim falten ?
Ist die Lüftersteuerung: default, auf 40% gedrosselt, etc. ?


----------



## T0M@0 (1. April 2011)

Die GTX460 sind Werksseitig Undervoltet. Und laufen auch noch so (0,987V)

Ich habe sie auf 827/1654Mhz übertaktet. Lüftersteuerung habe ich auf Auto belassen (geht eigentlich nicht über 70%), die Temp ist dabei maximal 73°C bei der oberen und 63°C bei der unteren.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (1. April 2011)

moin,


hd6950 DirectCu II@880/1500mhz mahct im v7 client mit a16 core:

8400ppd


mfg


----------



## The Master of MORARE (1. April 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> 
> hd6950 DirectCu II@880/1500mhz mahct im v7 client mit a16 core:
> ...


 
Für AMD...naja eher ATI-Verhältnisse ist das echt schon ein kleiner Hammer. Hoffe da ist noch Luft nach oben...massig Luft.


----------



## acer86 (1. April 2011)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> 
> hd6950 DirectCu II@880/1500mhz mahct im v7 client mit a16 core:
> ...



will ja jetzt nicht meckern, aber selbst für AMD/ATI ist das zu wenig, ist die voll ausgelastet?

den mein notebook mit ATI M5850 macht schon 5000PPD daher kommt mir der wert zu wenig vor vorallem weil es ja eine High end Karte ist die 6950


----------



## T0M@0 (1. April 2011)

seid ihr nicht im falschen thread gelandet?


----------



## acer86 (1. April 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> seid ihr nicht im falschen thread gelandet?


 
jap


----------



## Lorin (12. Mai 2011)

T0M@0 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Aktueller PC (ein paar Kabel fehlen noch xD )


 
Darf ich fragen was das für ein Gehäuse ist? Mir gefällt das mit den Kabeldurchführungen neben dem MB sehr gut....


----------



## Z28LET (12. Mai 2011)

Ohne es genau zu wissen, würde ich auf Fractal Define XL schätzen.


----------



## Lorin (12. Mai 2011)

Thx, ja sieht zumindest ziemlich genau so aus wie auf deren HP


----------



## sp01 (12. Mai 2011)

Meine Foltermaschiene 
Soll aber bald ein update erfahren.


----------



## Bagui (20. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das wäre die aktuelle Faltmaschiene.
Angetrieben von nem i7 920 läuft bei 3,6 GHz, eine GTX 470 die jetzt, zumindestens beim Falten auf normalen Werten läuft. 
Das ganze steckt auf einem Asus Rampage 3 Extreme. 6GB RAM von Corsair sind mit verarbeitet und alles wird gekühlt durch die gezeigte Wakü.
Im Winter wird das ganze dann auch noch gesleeved und irgendwann das Gehäuse auch lackiert (innen).

Mein zukünftiger Falter wäre des hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Gibt noch keine fertigen Bilder da dieser noch im Bau ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Meine passive Graka von Sapphire.
Als CPU dient dann der Phenom 2 X4 955BE

Grüße Bagui


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juli 2011)

Nice - gefällt mir


----------



## haha (20. Juli 2011)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nice - gefällt mir


 
 Da kann ich mich nur anschliesen!!


----------



## InDeXJoKa (27. Juli 2011)

Hier nochmal mein F@H System  

CPUs: 2x Intel Xeon E5645 @ 3,6GHz (12Cores/24Threads)
GPUs: 2x EVGA GTX 580 3GB



Gruß
InDeXJoKa


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (7. Februar 2012)

Sollten wir nicht langsam mal wieder den Thred weiterführen, es gibt sicher viele mit neuer Hardware.

Genauso ganz Großes Thema, die Server die in unser Team gebaut/dazu gekommen sind!

Weil Bilder sagen ja oft mehr als tausend Worte!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2012)

nooby-on-mp3 schrieb:


> Sollten wir nicht langsam mal wieder den Thred weiterführen, es gibt sicher viele mit neuer Hardware.
> 
> Genauso ganz Großes Thema, die Server die in unser Team gebaut/dazu gekommen sind!
> 
> Weil Bilder sagen ja ob mehr als tausend Worte!



/signed


----------



## Schmidde (7. Februar 2012)

Na dann mal los 

CPUs: 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @2,1GHz (32Cores/32Threads)
MB: Asus KGPE-D16
RAM: 8GB Kingston DDR3-1333 ECC

Außerdem noch verbaut eine passive HD5450 Go! Green von PowerColor um die onBoard GPU nicht nutzen zu müssen und eine W-Lan Karte.
Das Gehäuse ist übrigens, alleine schon leer, echt ein Panzer im gegensatz zu meinem Lian-Li  Im Büro meines Vaters ist so ein feiner Teppichboden verlegt...die Kiste ist mittlerweile so weit "abgesoffen" das ich nicht mal mehr die Gehäuseseite aufbringe ohne es leicht anzuheben 

Noch die Bilder vom Zusammenbau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aktuell (leider nur mit Blitz):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter bläst noch zusätzlich etwas auf die Grafikkarte und die Southbrigde () da mir die doch gefühlt etwas (zu) warm wurden


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (7. Februar 2012)

Also mal großen Respekt, wirklich ein schickes Teil!!!

Hätte ich das Geld übrig dann würde ich mir das auch überlegen!

Das ich mal fragen wir hoch deine CPU Temp ist beim folden, weil bei den Mosterkühlern!


----------



## Schmidde (8. Februar 2012)

Linux selbst spuckt in etwa 32° aus...weis aber nicht wie genau das ist 
Wenn ich selbst an den Kühler fasse ist er noch angenehm warm...schätze das die Temp. der CPU iwo bei knapp über 40° liegen wird.


----------



## Wolvie (22. April 2012)

Ach wir haben so einen Thread ?! 
Gut zu wissen. 

Werde mal von Colossus ein paar Bilder machen. 
Hoff er muss sich bei den Schätzen hier nicht verstecken.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. April 2012)

Wolvie schrieb:


> Ach wir haben so einen Thread ?!
> Gut zu wissen.
> 
> Werde mal von Colossus ein paar Bilder machen.
> Hoff er muss sich bei den Schätzen hier nicht verstecken.



Da freu ich mich drauf


----------



## Wolvie (23. April 2012)

Hier mal ein Schnappschuss vom Innenleben. 
Richtige Bilder folgen die Tage... muss erst die Sauerrei drum rum (und innen drin) aufräumen.


----------



## mallkuss (23. April 2012)

Hab heute auch mal pics gemacht, kann ich aber erst in zwei tagen reinstellen, doofe Dienstreisen immer


----------



## PAUI (30. April 2012)

hier unser (kumpel und mir) gemieteter Root Server von G-Portal

Faltet 24/7 wird aber bald durch ein FX-8150 ersetzt dann gehts erst richtig los, der kommt am 31.07.2012.

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K
Ram: 16GB
Mainboard:ASRock H67DE3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf dem Bild ist ein Asrock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 gezeigt was aber nicht verbaut ist.

die bilder wurden von einem G-Portal mitarbeiter gemacht.

vermutlich hat er sich auch  so einen ähnlichen zusammengestellt nur mit einem anderen Mainboard.

ausgelesen habe ich aber das Mainboard was ich oben angegeben habe.

sry für die beschi***** Bilder, sind aber direkt vom Hoster.

hier kann man die temps einsehen. phpSysInfo - Redirection


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2012)

Danke für die Bilder - PAUI


----------



## mallkuss (30. April 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild von Falter1 aus der Sig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sehr edel!


----------



## Schmicki (30. April 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> sehr edel!



Ja, ich finde auch, dass teure PC-Gehäuse völlig überbewertet sind!
Einfach den Krams in die Ecke pfeffern und anschließen - fertig!


----------



## Bumblebee (30. April 2012)

Falter1 erinnert mich sehr an ein paar meiner eigenen Installationen


----------



## acer86 (30. April 2012)

Ja man muss schon sagen der Aufbau hat Bumblebee Style


----------



## mallkuss (30. April 2012)

Danke, das kann man ja fast als Kompliment sehen 
mein Falter 2 ist eine Dell-Workstation mit zwei XEONs mit 3.4 GHz, aber leider ein Pentium4 Kern, die bringen wenig PPD pro Watt. Werden ersetzt werden durch den i7-860 mit nem Gehäuse, so richtig artig
sobald der Kühler endlich da ist! Im Moment kratz ich überall Punkte zusammen wo ich kann


----------



## ProfBoom (4. Mai 2012)

Meine Kiste:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oben sieht man ein Be-Quiet Dark Power Pro 450W, rechts daneben ist (nicht zu erkennen) ein 140mm Silent Wings im Deckel.
Der Gehäuselüfter hinten ist die damalige PCGH-Referenz S-Flex von Scythe.
Auf dem CPU-Kühler HR-01 PLUS von Thermalright sitzt ein Silent Wings PWM.
Das Motherboard ist ein GA-MA790GP-DS4H von Gigabyte mit einem PhenomII X4 920 @ 3.0GHz @ 1.35V(stock) und 8GB RAM den RAM-Kühler gabs als Werbegeschenk bei PCGH .
Die Grafik wird von einer MSI R5770 HAWK berechnet, die mit 975MHz (@1.2V, stock) läuft.

Die Temperaturen (Raum ca. 23-24°C) liegen für die CPU bei 50°C und für die Graka bei ca. 57°C die Lüfter laufen mit < 1000 U/min, der der GraKa mit etwa 1800 U/min, was immer noch sehr leise ist, man glaubt es kaum.

Als Gehäuse dient das Caseking.de » » Lian Li PC-P60 ARMORSUIT Midi-Tower - black


----------



## Octopoth (4. Mai 2012)

So dann poste ich auch mal meinen aktuellen Gaming/Folding-PC der schon bald in Ruhestand geschickt wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU: Xeon E5620 @ 3,9GHz 4C/8T @ Corsair H50 (max. Temp: 54°C)
MB: ASUS P6TWS Professional
RAM: 12GiB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
GPU: GTX 470 @ 810/1620/1800 (max. Temp: 101°C  bei P8020)
NT: Enermax Infiniti 650W
Case: HAF932

CPU + MB werden bald ersetzt durch etwas mit mehr Power (siehe Sig)


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Mai 2012)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von Falter1 aus der Sig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ebenso... Gestern zusammengebastelt, aus rumliegenden Teilen, hab aber noch kein F@H drauf (scheitert momentan an fehlendem Internet und einem Mangel an portablen Speichermedien )
Hardware und Windows laufen aber  GTX580 + HD5850@880/1200, E8400


----------



## mallkuss (6. Mai 2012)

Mein Falter2 seit ner Stunde mit Gehäuse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein paar Daten noch zusätzlich: Ist ein bequiet 400W Netzteil, 4GB Kingston PC1333, 150GB Raptor, PCI Graka, Macho2 als Kühler.
Braucht 170W bei ~15k Punkten?


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Mai 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Ebenso... Gestern zusammengebastelt, aus rumliegenden Teilen, hab aber noch kein F@H drauf (scheitert momentan an fehlendem Internet und einem Mangel an portablen Speichermedien )
> Hardware und Windows laufen aber  GTX580 + HD5850@880/1200, E8400


 So, die Nacht über hat er gut durchgefaltet. Kriegt aber Schluckauf wenn man verschiedene GPUs benutzt, daher bleib ich jetzt bei der GTX580.
Da ich ja zudem leidenschaftlicher Overclocker bin, hab ich an Ram und CPU ein bisschen rumgespielt. Von 333x9 angehoben auf 510x8 = 4080MHz@1,31V, Ram läuft auf 1225MHz CL5 (für DDR2 nicht schlecht ). Auch von der CPU bin ich positiv überrascht, ist immerhin C0-Stepping. In erster Linie will ich jetzt testen, was für nen FSB CPU und Board langfristig stabil schaffen.

Und da die ganze Schose etwas warm wurde, insbesondere Northbridge, hab ich den Lüfter etwas getunt  Aber nun Bilder:


----------



## Wolvie (6. Mai 2012)

Hab grad die Digi-Cam in der Hand gehabt und 2 von 3 Faltern vor die Linse genommen:
*
GPU-Falter*


Spoiler



- GPU-Falter auf AM3 Sockel Basis


AMD Phenom II X2 560 BE @ Mugen 2
Nvidia GTX260 575/1620/1200 @ Accelereo Xtreme GTX PRO
Nvidia GTS450 830/1660/999 @ Zalman VF3000N, passend gemacht
Nvidia GT430 800/1600/800 (DDR-RAM ) @ passiv



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*CPU-Falter
*


Spoiler



- CPU-Only auf Sockel 1155 Basis
Sandy-Bridge i7-2600k unter Unbuntu 11, gekühlt mit Mugen 3.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Mai 2012)

.. da kommt Freude auf - danke an die Bildposter


----------



## Octopoth (7. Mai 2012)

Hier mein Zweit-PC der gelegentlich mal ne SMP faltet (leider etwas unordentlich und schmutzig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU: Intel Q9450 @ 2,66GHz undervoltet auf 1,09V
MB: ASUS P5K Deluxe
RAM: 4GiB
NT: beQuiet 400W 
Case: Cooltek irgendeins


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Mai 2012)

.. unordentlich?? - nee, *unordentlich* ist er nicht (so sehr)... aber ...


----------



## Octopoth (7. Mai 2012)

Ich find das schon sehr unordentlich vom Kabelverlegen her  (nicht von der Leistung) Kannst ja mal meinen anderen PC ansehen da ist alles schön verlegt


----------



## Octopoth (10. Mai 2012)

So hier nun die Bilder von meinem neuen Faltknecht War schon eine Herausforderung dieses Monster in ein E-ATX Gehäuse zu bekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles erstmal nur provisorisch angeschlossen. Leider waren einige Kabel von NT zu kurz um sie sauber zu verlegen deswegen erstmal alles kreuz und quer angeschlossen 
Wenn ich dann mal Zeit am Wochenende habe, werde ich mal eine frisches Windows aufsetzen und vlt. mal unter Ubuntu eine BigWU falten 

CPU(s) 2x Intel Xeon E5-2620 @ 2GHz 12C/24T
MB ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS
RAM 16 GiB Corsair Vengeance
GPU GeForce GTX 470


----------



## acer86 (10. Mai 2012)

Octopoth schrieb:


> So hier nun die Bilder von meinem neuen Faltknecht War schon eine Herausforderung dieses Monster in ein E-ATX Gehäuse zu bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na sieht doch klasse aus, bin auf die Leistung Gespannt vor allem im Vergleich zu der alten 1366er Plattform mit 12/24core CPU´s, gibt ja einige hier die damit falten kan man also schön vergleichen

p.s. mit Staub putzen haste´s nicht so oder


----------



## Octopoth (10. Mai 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> p.s. mit Staub putzen haste´s nicht so oder


 
Erwischt! Aber ganz Unrecht haste da nicht. Werde wenn ich dann mal Zeit habe natürlich auch Ergebnisse posten!


----------



## Malkolm (10. Mai 2012)

Nettes System! Ich denke damit sollten so 120-150k PPD drin sein


----------



## Z28LET (11. Mai 2012)

Schade, dass bei diesen CPUs kein OC möglich ist, im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern.

Trotzdem nett!


----------



## Octopoth (11. Mai 2012)

Ja das ist der einzige Nachteil an der SB-Architektur. Max. 5% per BCLK und der Turbo halt. Aber wenn es unlocked Xeons geben würde, wäre diese Kombi ein richtiges Faltmonster


----------



## Abductee (17. Mai 2012)

Mein Neuer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2x AMD Opteron 6272, 16x 2.10GHz
ASUS KGPE-D16
2x 2x4GB Kingston ECC DDR3 1333MHz
Noctua NH-U12DO A3
Corsair AX750
Intel 320 120GB
Fractal Design Define XL


----------



## T0M@0 (17. Mai 2012)

Das Gehäuse hab ich auch, gut zu wissen, was da noch so alles reinpasst 

Hat das einen besonderen Grund, dass du nicht beide Kühler nach hinten blasend montiert hast?


----------



## Abductee (17. Mai 2012)

der linke kühler würde sonst die warme luft vom rechten inhalieren.
und die lüfterklammer hätte die grafikkarte berührt.
durch die low profile grafikkarte wird aber fast nichts von der ansaugung verdeckt.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Mein Neuer:


 
... Gefällt mir sehr; auch weil ich bald Bilder von meinem Neuen hier reinstellen werde ... der wird dir sicherlich auch gefallen 

2x AMD Opteron 6272, 16x 2.10GHz
ASUS KGPE-D16
2x 2x4GB G.SKILL SNIPER ECC DDR3 1866MHz
Noctua NH-U12DO A3
XFX PRO650W
OCZ Vertex 3 60GB
COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced



T0M@0 schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse hab ich auch, gut zu wissen, was da noch so alles reinpasst
> 
> Hat das einen besonderen Grund, dass du nicht beide Kühler nach hinten blasend montiert hast?


 
Würde mich auch interessieren - meine beiden werden nach hinten blasen



Abductee schrieb:


> der linke kühler würde sonst die warme luft vom rechten inhalieren.
> und die lüfterklammer hätte die grafikkarte berührt.
> durch die low profile grafikkarte wird aber fast nichts von der ansaugung verdeckt.



Ok - ist ein Argument...


----------



## Abductee (17. Mai 2012)

die überlappen sich fast zu einem drittel der lüfterfläche.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2012)

So, Einbau ist erledigt; morgen kommt dann die Software drauf und dann sehen wir ob es funzt...

... Und die versprochenen Bilder


----------



## acer86 (18. Mai 2012)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> So, Einbau ist erledigt; morgen kommt dann die Software drauf und dann sehen wir ob es funzt...
> 
> ... Und die versprochenen Bilder


 
Haste Fein gemacht Bumble 

Die Grafikkarte ist bestimmt eine ausgediente F@H Karte so Staubig wie die ist, und sie darf ihren Verdienten Ruhestand mit nichts tun in dein Neuen Server verrichten 

BTW,  hat jetzt jeder hier ein Asus Board mit AMD 6272er Cpu´s ? die Werden hier ja gekauft wie Warme Semmeln


----------



## Abductee (18. Mai 2012)

@bumble spielst du noch das neueste bios auf bevor du startest?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...8295-asus-kgpe-d16-abstuerze-unter-linux.html


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Mai 2012)

acer86 schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte ist bestimmt eine ausgediente F@H Karte so staubig wie die ist, und sie darf ihren verdienten Ruhestand mit nichts tun in deinem neuen Server verrichten


 
Na du hast aber eine hohe Meinung von mir; glaubst du wirklich ich würde - wenn sie denn (so) staubig wäre - sie nicht vorher reinigen 
Das ist kein Staub - das sind Reflektionen vom Blitz 
Ich habe noch 3 von den Teilen rumzuliegen die, das hast du absolut richtig erkannt, früher gefaltet haben



acer86 schrieb:


> BTW, hat jetzt jeder hier ein Asus Board mit AMD 6272er Cpu´s ? die werden hier ja gekauft wie warme Semmeln


 
Nun, die Kombination macht ja so auch Sinn, allerdings ist "warme Semmeln" nicht ganz richtig
Ich habe ordentlich lange darauf warten müssen; die Teile sind nicht so leicht zu bekommen wenn man auf den Preis achtet



Abductee schrieb:


> @bumble spielst du noch das neueste bios auf bevor du startest?


 
Erstmal tut es mir mächtig leid, dass du Probleme hast - und danke für die Vorwarnung

Es ist ein KGPE-D16 der neuesten Generation (nicht die Z-Version); mal sehen was für ein BIOS drauf ist
Ich werde wohl - aufgrund deiner Probleme - erstmal schauen was geht *ohne* Update
Btw. - es kommt (wieder) UBUNTU 10.10 drauf
Btw2. hast du den ASMB4-iKVM montiert oder nicht?

Um den Thread hier nicht zu sehr zu "verwässern" schlage ich vor hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...70335/190185-sammelthread-der-serverwahn.html weiterzumachen


----------



## Research (6. Juli 2012)

System: Mein neues unter Wasser:

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,6GHz (Standartspannung) @ Heatkiller
ASUS M5A99X EVO NB @ Heatkiller @ Stock und SpWa Anfitec
AMD HD6970 @ Aquagrafix @ Stock
8GB DDR3 1600 LV G.Skill Sniper
Laing DCC-1T Plus
16/10 Schlauch ca. 6m
5,25"AGB Koolance + Sensor
200er Radi Phobya, linke Seite +neuen 20mm dicken Xigmatek 200er Lüfter
420er Phobya, Boden +3x 140er Phobya Lüfter
ca. 3L InnoProtect
FlowSensor
Aquaero 5 Pro

All in Xigmatek Elysium

Powered by Scythe Stronger 600W

All @ Win 7 Prof 64 Bit


----------



## Octopoth (17. August 2012)

Hier jetzt mal ein kleines Update von meinem Faltserver:

Kabel sind jetzt ordentlich verlegt und zwei neue vernünftige CPU-Kühler die gut kühlen und fast unhörbar sind, jetzt können die Sommertemperaturen kommen! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAUI (17. August 2012)

sieht gut aus besser als die Boxed Kühler. hast du die Saugend? die Lüfter?


----------



## Octopoth (17. August 2012)

Nein hab die Lüfter blasend montiert, da vom Seitendeckel ein 250mm Lüfter frische Luft ins Gehäuse schaufelt und außerdem werden die RAMs so direkt mitgekühlt. 
Temperaturen sind auf jeden Fall besser als mit den Boxed-Kühlern. Habe jetzt max. 50°C mit den ShadowRocks, die Boxed habens auf 61°C geschafft, aber mit niedrigster Drehzahl sonst sind die lauter als ein Föhn!


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. August 2012)

Sehr effektiv! Gefällt mir.


----------



## Abductee (28. Oktober 2012)

Mein Großer hat einen kleinen Bruder bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Intel i7-3930k mit 4 oder 4,2GHz (mal schaun was die Watt/PPD ergeben)
ASUS P9X79 Deluxe 
4x2GB Kingston DDR3 1333MHz CL9
Corsair H80 powered by Noiseblocker
Corsair HX650
Samsung 830 128GB
Fractal Design Define R4 powered by Noiseblocker

Das Gehäuse ist wie gewohnt hervorragend.
Es ist bestückt mit 5x140mm Lüftern @800rpm und es ist von der Gehäuselüfterseite absolut Wohnzimmertauglich.
Leider ist die H80 relativ laut, da ändern auch andere Lüfter nichts. Dafür ist die Kühlleistung gut.


----------



## Abductee (4. Dezember 2012)

Wieder was unter der Rubrik Wolfis kranke Ideen.
Reiner GPU-Falter auf ITX-Basis, die Grafikausgabe erfolgt über die iGPU.

CPU: Intel Celeron G550 -0,23V Vcore
GPU: EVGA GTX650 @1200MHz passiv gekühlt
Mainboard: AsRock H77m-ITX
RAM: 2x2GB 1,35V
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Node 304
Netzteil: Be Quiet E9 400W

Der Hauptaugenmerk liegt hier auf ein gutes Watt/PPD Verhältniss.
Ohne die Grafikkarte braucht das System nach ein paar Optimierungen weniger als 23W im Leerlauf.
Die CPU-Last unterm Falten liegt bei ~15%, die CPU taktet aber dabei nie höher als im Leerlauf (1,6GHz).

Das System ist praktisch lautlos.
Die Lüftersteuerung der CPU reagiert überhaupt nicht weil die Temperatur mit dem Boxed Kühler nicht über 43°C hinauskommt (unter Prime95 gemessen).
Die GPU wird unter Last auch nicht wärmer als 44°C.
Gesamt verbraucht der Kleine unterm Falten 71-73W.
Momentan sagt die Hochrechnung mit einer 8057 und einer TPF von 4:30min gut 39kPPD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolf7 (4. Dezember 2012)

bist du dir 100pro sicher, dass es eine kluge Idee ist eine GPU, welche faltet, passiv zu kühlen? Selbst wenn die GPU nur 44°C erreicht, sagt das nix über die Temperaturen der Spannungswandler und restlichen Teile der gpu.


----------



## Abductee (4. Dezember 2012)

Ganz passiv ist sie ja nicht, stirnseitig wird sie von einem 92mm Lüfter angeblasen und auf der Gehäuserückseite ist ein 140mm Lüfter.
Die Seitenwand in dem Gehäuse ist auch offen.
Spannungswandler haben Kühlkörper aufgeklebt bekommen.


----------



## wolf7 (10. Dezember 2012)

hier mal meine zwei folding PCs




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bilder sind leider nur von der Handy. Das "Kabel Management" in meinem stationären PC ist leider quasi nicht vorhanden, aber irgendwie ist halt net so recht platz in dem Case... (mit seinen 9 Platten)


----------



## robbi1204 (22. Dezember 2012)

So mein i7-3770k darf sich dann endlich auch über seine WaKü freuen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temps sind von ca. 58-60°C auf ca.44-48°C runter und zu hören ist auch nicht mehr allzuviel.


----------



## GreatDay (22. Dezember 2012)

robbi1204 schrieb:


> So mein i7-3770k darf sich dann endlich auch über seine WaKü freuen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Temps sind von ca. 58-60°C auf ca.44-48°C runter und zu hören ist auch nicht mehr allzuviel.



Gute Arbeit, sagst du mir welchen CPU-Kühler verbaut war bzw. welche Komponenten jetzt verbaut sind?

Gruß
GreatDay


----------



## Abductee (22. Dezember 2012)

Schaut super aus.
Bezüglich der Lautstärke hast du ja noch gut Luft nach oben.
Die Temperaturen sind sehr gut


----------



## robbi1204 (22. Dezember 2012)

GreatDay schrieb:


> Gute Arbeit, sagst du mir welchen CPU-Kühler verbaut war bzw. welche Komponenten jetzt verbaut sind?
> 
> Gruß
> GreatDay


 
Ich habe dieses Kit günstig erstanden. EK-KIT H3O 240 LTX - Kits - Kits & Watercooling Cases
Aber der Radi wurde gegen diesen Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme 200 Phobya Xtreme 200 35185 getauscht.

Ja die Temperaturen sind klasse, sind noch gut Reserven wenn endlich mal das neue UEFI für mein Board kommt und die CPU mit mehr als 3,9 Ghz läuft.


----------



## Abductee (22. Dezember 2012)

Gibts ein Limit bei dem AsRock?


----------



## PAUI (22. Dezember 2012)

Also eigl. nicht. habe meinen auch auf 4,5 GHz laufen. da gehen auch noch 5 GHz. hab nen Z77 extreme 4


----------



## robbi1204 (23. Dezember 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Gibts ein Limit bei dem AsRock?



I hab aber ein GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z77N-WIFI (rev. 1.0).

Und da ist zu Zeit net meht als 37 als Multiplikator möglich.


----------



## PAUI (23. Dezember 2012)

hmm sind auch wenig Spannungsphasen da drauf.


----------



## Abductee (23. Dezember 2012)

Ah, dachte die Aufschrift "Designed in Taipei tragen nur die AsRock`s


----------



## sebischmitz (26. Januar 2013)

So, dann beleb ich den Thread mal mit Low Quali Schrott von der Handycam wieder :
Zu sehen ist eine 9600GT von Asus, die ich leider nicht unter Ubuntu zum Folden bekomm und ein Pentium Dualcore E2180 @2,6GHz mit 4gb DDR2-800 CL5 auf nem Asus Board, ka welches  Die Kiste ist halt zum Folden noch zu gebrauchen und läuft seit gestern immer wenn ich daheim bin... Die aktuelle Kiste (I7 2600k-GTX 570) ist leider aufgrund (selbstverschuldetem *verlegen schau*) MB Defekt verhindert...


----------



## RG Now66 (27. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute,

Ich will euch meinen neuen Faltknecht mal vorstellen, es musste einfach ein "klein PC" werden, da ich durch Schmicki's  Goliath von der ITX-Falteridee fasziniert bin. 
_-Lian Li Q11
-__Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI
-I7 3770K @ 4,3 Ghz mit einer Corsair H100
-8 GB RAM
-OS: Ubuntu 12.04 (Desktop) ,f@h client v6.34

_Ich hoffe das ich jetzt noch etwas mehr PPD ins Team einbringen kann und ich mich dadurch in den Top 20 Producers halten kann.


----------



## Schmicki (27. Januar 2013)

RG Now66 schrieb:


> Ich will euch meinen neuen Faltknecht mal vorstellen, es musste einfach ein "klein PC" werden, da ich durch Schmicki's  Goliath von der ITX-Falteridee fasziniert bin.


 
Sehr schönes Ding! 

Obwohl ich mich zuerst gefragt habe, wie du die Corsair H100 ins Gehäuse bekommen hast. Aber das Bild gibt ja die Antwort. 
Gefällt mir richtig gut. Auch wenn der Aufbau nicht ganz "clean" ist. 

Hast du deinem "klein PC" denn auch schon einen Namen gegeben?
Wieviel Watt zieht sich denn der Kleine aus der Leitung?
Wie sehen die Temperaturen aus?


----------



## RG Now66 (27. Januar 2013)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Hast du deinem "klein PC" denn auch schon einen Namen gegeben?
> Wieviel Watt zieht sich denn der Kleine aus der Leitung?
> Wie sehen die Temperaturen aus?



Beim Namen ist mir spontan "David"
eingefallen. 

Leistung aus der Dose:
Idle: 27watt
Last: 111watt (mit oc)

Temps.
Idle: ~28°C
Last: max 45°C


----------



## davidof2001 (27. Januar 2013)

Schickes Ding.
Dann möchtest du wohl endgültig an mir vorbeiziehen, oder?
Zieht sich ja schon eine Weile hin mit uns.


----------



## RG Now66 (28. Januar 2013)

OT


davidof2001 schrieb:


> Dann möchtest du wohl endgültig an mir vorbeiziehen, oder?
> Zieht sich ja schon eine Weile hin mit uns.


 
Ja, solche "Punkterennen" machen auch einen Teil des Ehrgeizes beim falten aus, 
vondaher werd ich mein bestes geben auch weiterhin an dir dran zu bleiben.


----------



## mallkuss (14. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich meinen alten Falter ja zerlegt und grösstenteils verkauft habe (getrieben durch den vergeblichen Versuch vom Falten wegzukommen ) hab ich vor ein paar Wochen wieder aufgerüstet!
Ein Kumpel hat sein Gehäuse mit 450W beQuiet Netzteil, nem AM2 Board mit X2 6000+ und 4 GB DDR2, ne GTX8800 mit 320MB verkauft und ich hab zugeschlagen
Die GTX8800 wurde durch meine GTX680 ersetzt, was dann ganz ordentlich lief... nur beim Reboot hat er immer mit der onboard graka gebootet statt mit der GTX. Auch ne neue BIOS Batterie und ein BIOS Update halfen nichts, drum hab ich den Kern ersetzt: Jetzt ist ein Sockeln 939 Board mit einem X2 4200+ und 2 GB DDR1 drin, und es läuft  Unter Ubuntu die NVIDIA Treiber nachinstalliert und noch sensors und den sshd und fertig war die Kiste! Seitdem läuft sie brav!

Hier noch ein Bildchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ach ja: für knapp nen Monat hatte ich nen Faltserver bei hetzner gemietet, nen süßen 12 Kerner 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg,
markus


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. September 2013)

Hier mal meine 3 "echten" Server(ohne 3930k), die ihren Platz unter dem Treppenabgang im Keller gefunden haben....jetzt auch mit ausreichender Belüftung, damit alle drei gleichzeitig laufen können.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. September 2013)

oha, so koennte es bei mir auch aussehen, wenn da nicht fliesen usw laegen. meine server stehen neben dem kuehlschrank im keller, falten aber nicht, wegen stromverbrauch


----------



## nfsgame (24. September 2013)

mallkuss schrieb:


> Ach ja: für knapp nen Monat hatte ich nen Faltserver bei hetzner gemietet, nen süßen 12 Kerner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wieso top und nicht htop? Ist zwar Geschmackssache, aber htop finde ich deutlich übersichtlicher .


----------



## Bumblebee (24. September 2013)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> oha, so koennte es bei mir auch aussehen, wenn da nicht fliesen usw laegen. meine server stehen neben dem kuehlschrank im keller, falten aber nicht, wegen stromverbrauch


 
Einer meiner Kisten steht auf einer Kühltruhe und läuft nonstopp
Die Kühltruhe nicht - wegen Stromverbrauch


----------



## Timmy99 (15. Mai 2014)

Es ist soweit, ein neuer Folding@home-PC erblickt das Licht der Welt 

Wie kam es dazu? Ich habe meinen ersten Lohn erhalten und habe mich gefragt, was sinnvolles damit anstellen. Und das kam heraus:

- be quiet! 400W Straight Power BQT E9 400W Netzteil (80+ Gold)
- Intel i7 4770K (3,7Ghz im Turbo)
- 8GB DDR3 (2x 4GB) G.Skill Ares 2133MHz CL9 11-10-28
- MSI Z87M Gaming (µATX)
- MSI GTX750 Ti OC (Maxwell GM107 GPU im Vollausbau)
- 120GB SSD Samsung 840 EVO
- Enermax ETS-T40-TB (Beidseitig mit Enermax Lüftern eingespannt, mitgeliefert ist nur 1 Enermax Lüfter!)
- Fractal R4 Define Mini Gehäuse
- 2 Front Lüfter (Fractal und Sharkoon Silent Eagle)
- 1 Heck Lüfter (Fractal)

- Windows 8.1 Pro als Betriebssystem

Die Zusammenstellung harmoniert sehr gut. Ein vollkommenes ruhiges unhörbares Faltsystem bekommt man hiermit aber nicht ganz hin. Bei gezähmten Lüftern steigt die Gehäusetemperatur auf 40°C, und die CPU auf 75°C. Ein bisschen Dampf muss hier schon abgelassen werden. Die Gehäuselüfter auf 70%, die CPU Lüfter auf 50%, das bringt schon gesündere 35°C Gehäuse und 65°C CPU Temperaturen zu Tage.

Die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste beim Enermax CPU Kühler tut was sie soll. Hab sie mit der "Arctic Cooling MX2" verglichen und es ergaben sich 2°C Unterschied.

Was ich noch hervorheben möchte ist die leichte Montage des CPU Kühlers. Für den Preis (26-33 Euro) bekommt man hier tolles geboten. Keine große Fummelei, einfach verschrauben und es hält überzeugend bombenfest. Der Kühler kommt aber mit dem 4770K schon an seine Grenzen. Viel übertakten ist hier nicht.

Genug der Vorgeschichte, hier kommen die Werte die dieses System leistet: 

200W Gesamtverbrauch habe ich aus der Dose gemessen. Folgende PPD macht das System draus:

i7 4770K @3,7Ghz: 61600 PPD (320 WUs) mit NaCL 1.1.2 (Chrome Version 34.0.1847.131 m)
i7 4770K @4,1GHz: 70100 PPD (344 WUs) mit NaCL 1.1.2 (Chrome Version 34.0.1847.131 m) [+30W Stromverbrauch!]
GTX750 Ti (+150MHz): 16805 PPD (Projekt 8018) (7.4.4)
GTX750 Ti (+150MHz): 32700 PPD (Projekt 7627) (7.4.4)

Summa Summarum kommen also bei 200W Verbrauch 78405 - 94300 PPD zusammen. Kitzelt man an der CPU, kann man mit etwas mehr Stromeinsatz die 100.000 PPD brechen. 

Momentan scheint es ein Problem mit dem Projekt 9401 in Kombination mit der GTX750/Ti (Maxwell Chip) zu geben. Dazu kann ich noch nichts sagen, hab so ein Projekt noch nicht erwischt. Ich lasse den GPU Slot mit client-type advanced laufen.

Wie sieht das ganze nun von außen aus? Ich habe momentan einen hölzernen Eckschreibtisch, der Folding-PC versteckt sich in der Ecke auf dem Schreibtisch, direkt hinter dem Monitor. Luft zum atmen bleibt genug und das System drängt sich nicht in den Vordergrund. Aber seht selbst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch eine kleine Info: Viele Mainboards bieten ein "Enhanced Turbo" Feature an, was bedeutet, dass der Turbo der bei 1-core anliegt, auch bei Vollast voll anliegt. Beim i7 4770K sind es dann 3,9Ghz, da er im 1-core Turbo 3,9Ghz bietet. Dieses Feature ist standardmäßig aktiviert, beschert einem aber einen zusätzlichen Stromverbrauch von 30W!


Wichtiger Hinweis zum Schluss: Der CPU Kühler befindet sich gefährlich nahe am PCB der Grafikkarte, die Haltebügel für die Lüfter drücken schon regelrecht dagegen! Hier bitte entweder Isolationsfolie dazwischenlegen, oder den CPU Kühler, so wie ich es getan habe, um 90° verdreht montieren!


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2014)

Scheee - 

Ist vor allem auch interessant zu sehen was der 750Ti so abliefert


----------



## Abductee (15. Mai 2014)

Mir gefällt der Aufkleber


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Mai 2014)

Meine neue *Asus GTX 780 TI* *OC* läuft seit heute in meinem 980X sehr gut: *P13000: 209K PPD*  mit Driver 331.65. Über Stromverbrauch kann ich leider noch nichts sagen, aber ich schätze mal so gute 420W (Gesamtsystem) werden es schon sein. Temperatur der Grafikkarte: ca. 76 Grad bei Luftkühlung. Meine GTX 690 verkaufe ich gerade bei Ebay....


----------



## MESeidel (16. Mai 2014)

Timmy99 schrieb:


> Wie kam es dazu? Ich habe meinen ersten Lohn  erhalten und habe mich gefragt, was sinnvolles damit anstellen.


 Haha, Respekt, gleich die erste Kohle verballert ;o)
Schönes System.

Wobei es mir etwas unlogisch erscheint einen Stromhungrigen Prozessor mit sparsamen Grafikkarten zu kombinieren.
Aber aktuelle PPD/W Zahlen habe ich auch schon länger nicht mehr gesehen also vielleicht ist es gar nicht so schlimm^^



Timmy99 schrieb:


> Momentan scheint es ein Problem mit dem Projekt 9401 in Kombination mit der GTX750/Ti (Maxwell Chip) zu geben. Dazu kann ich noch nichts sagen, hab so ein Projekt noch nicht erwischt. Ich lasse den GPU Slot mit client-type advanced laufen.


Es müsste mit allen Core17 Projekten Probleme geben.
Ich glaube gelesen zu haben dass die Zuweisung geändert wurde, so dass die Maxwell GPUs nur Core 15 bekommen (so lange noch vorhanden!).

Kann mich aber irren, im offiziellen Forum gibt es mehrere offizielle Antworten dazu.
Manche Änderungen waren aber nur angedacht und keine Aussage dass es so umgesetzt wird.
Auf jeden Fall ist es aber ein schwereres Problem.

[EDIT]
Bei mir gibt's nur eine R9 290X neu.
Eigener Server vielleicht wenn die 20nm GPUs da sind...


----------



## wolf7 (16. Mai 2014)

@Timmy99: um 90° verdreht hätte der cpu kühler wohl net drauf gepasst oder wie? weil das sieht so schon ziemlich knapp aus und auch dein Luftstrom ist dadurch ziemlich suboptimal. Besser wäre es halt, wenn der CPU Kühler mit dem hinteren Gehäuselüfter in einer Linie stünde, damit dieser die warme Luft der CPU direkt aus dem Gehäuse befördern kann. So gibts halt Verwirbelungen.


----------



## Timmy99 (17. Mai 2014)

@MESeidel: Die CPU kommt auf 560PPD/Watt (NaCL) Übertaktet auf 4,1Ghz sind es 467PPD/Watt (Muss leider die Spannung erhöhen). Die GPU kommt je nach WU auf 208-545PPD/Watt, je nach WU. 
Und stimmt, die GTX750Ti kaut gerade eine Core 15 WU durch. Hier wird wohl momentan selektiert um Fehler zu vermeiden 


@wolf7: Der CPU Kühler hätte gepasst, sieht man ja auf einem der Bilder. Aber zwischen Kühlrippen und Grafikkarte waren nur 1cm Platz. Und die Haltebügel für die CPU Lüfter drückten gegen die Grafikkarte. hatte mir erst überlegt einfach ein Kabel als Abstandshalter zu benutzen, oder Trennfolie. Am Ende kam dann die 90° verdrehte Bauweise raus. Und so lange das Teil bei 65°C herumrechnet, mal gucken wie es im Hochsommer aussieht.

Edit:
Hab den Kühler noch mal optimal montiert, inklusive Abstandshalter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (18. Mai 2014)

Mein Hauptfalter, läuft aber nur an Schultagen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daten: siehe Signatur


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Mai 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Mein Hauptfalter, läuft aber nur an Schultagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann wünsche ich mir viele Schultage für dich


----------



## muckelpupp (19. Mai 2014)

@TheSebi41 schönes System! Ich liebe den "Würfel" von Corsair - aber für noch ein System fehlt mir derzeit leider der Platz. Steht aber ganz oben auf der Liste.


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. Mai 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Meine neue *Asus GTX 780 TI* *OC* läuft seit heute in meinem 980X sehr gut: *P13000: 209K PPD*  mit Driver 331.65. Über Stromverbrauch kann ich leider noch nichts sagen, aber ich schätze mal so gute 420W (Gesamtsystem) werden es schon sein. Temperatur der Grafikkarte: ca. 76 Grad bei Luftkühlung. Meine GTX 690 verkaufe ich gerade bei Ebay....


Habe jetzt genauere Daten:
*400w* Gesamtsystem(980x mit 4,2GHZ), es faltet eine Asus GTX780 Ti OC, *210k ppd*(P13000).


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Juni 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt genauere Daten:
> *400w* Gesamtsystem(980x mit 4,2GHZ), es faltet eine Asus GTX780 Ti OC, *210k ppd*(P13000).


Mit meiner neuen GTX 780 Ti von Gigabyte schaffe ich *224K PPD*(P13000) mit etwa demselben Stromverbrauch.
Meine "alte" war leider defekt.....

*Die Neue:* Sie faltet keine 17er WUs erfolgreich zu Ende bzw. fängt gar nicht erst richtig an. Siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-2759.html#post6517684


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Juni 2014)

picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Mit meiner neuen GTX 780 Ti von Gigabyte schaffe ich *224K PPD*(P13000) mit etwa demselben Stromverbrauch.
> Meine "alte" war leider defekt.....
> 
> *Die Neue:* Sie faltet keine 17er WUs erfolgreich zu Ende bzw. fängt gar nicht erst richtig an. Siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...-folding-home-thread-ii-2759.html#post6517684


Habe jetzt eine XFX R9-290X am Falten, alle anderen Karten(2xGTX780 TI) habe ich zurückgeschickt.
Diese hier faltet in meinem 980X fehlerfrei. In meinem SR2-Server wollte sie nicht richtig laufen, ständig Bluescreens. Dieses Problem ist aber laut Google schon bekannt und es gibt zwar Lösungsvorschläge aber dass war mir dann zu instabil.
Im 980X mit 4,2 GHZ braucht die 290X im Gesamtsystem weniger Strom als die GTX780 TI: *nämlich 365W bei rund 210K PPD und bei max.75 Grad Celsius*. Finde ich toll! 
Die Grafikkarte belastet die CPU kaum, deshalb weniger Strom im Gesamtsystem...
Und: Es laufen alle Benchmarks! Endlich! 
Bei den 780er hatte ich immer Probleme!

*PS:*
Die erste Lieferung der XFX sah so aus: Eine OVP XFX R9.290X, drinnen war eine 280X! Da wenn man nicht genau schaut!
Hab die dann gleich zurückgeschickt, und mir eine neue bestellt. Amazon ist da sehr zu loben....


----------



## TheSebi41 (11. August 2014)

*Threadausgrab* 

Ist noch ohne Gehäuse, aber faltet schon, dank Abductee  (danke nochmal für den Sticker)
Mein aktueller NaCl-falter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr Infos


----------



## mallkuss (11. August 2014)

oh ja, der Abductee hats mit so kleinen Kisten  von ihm hab ich ja auch die Idee mit dem 8 Kerner als NAS mit NaCL


----------



## PCGH_Willi (8. September 2014)

mann mann, hier is ja nix los 

Mein main rechner Foldet im moment, wenn ich grad nix mach  

I7 920 @3,6ghz; 1.2v; freezer7 (13-14k)
Gtx 280 @ stock 0.938v
Gtx 280 @ 400Mhz/800/550 @0.8v
12gb 1333ram @1.5v
Gigabyte X58a-oc
Be quiet L8 500w
1.5tb seagate
sharkoon t28

Der rechner Braucht unter Last so ca 300w aus der steckdose (260w vom netzteil) und macht ca 30k ppd glaub ich (schwankt teils und kommt auf die wu an )

hier das Versprochene Bild  :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bissl arg provisorisch aber is nur um die cpu bei höheren taktraten möglichst kühl zu halten  

außerdem noch n secondary pc, der nur zum folden is:

Athlon II x2 240 @3.6ghz; 1,4v; boxed kühler (2-2.1k)
8800gts @702/1670/1000mhz; 1.4V 
6gb 1333 ram 
xilence 530 performance a 
Asrock 980DE3/U3s3
250gb WD 7200 Hdd 
oem case

außerdem folden noch 3 kumpels mit auf dem gleichen namen (GmbH) leider nur relativ wenig  

i5 3570k stock @macho 120
Gtx 660 windforce 1189mhz (43k)
8gb ram 
3tb seagate
p8z68-v pro/gen3
530w be quiet l8
corsair 300r

I7 3770k @4.5GHZ 1.24v alpenföhn Brocken
Gtx 780 ghz edition 1202mhz (180k-200k) spikes auf 400k  
16gb ram
120gb ssd; 1tb hdd
Gigabyte z77x-ud3h
530w be quiet l8
Corsair vengeance c70
mal n screenshot:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I5 4570 @ stock; boxed kühler 
Gtx 670 @1189mhz 
restliche hardware weiß ich net  

bilder folgen, wenn ich mein handy ladekabel wiedergefunden hab  XD

achja noch was: hat jemand ne ahnung was ne gt730 so an ppd macht? werd warscheinlich meine 8800gts gegen die von meinem kumpel tauschen, da die gts ne schnellere karte is aber die 730 nur ca 20 watt zieht (gk208 mit 384 shader)

Das Problem ist nur, dass meine Grakas keine WUs downloaden -.- vill weiss jemand ne lösung? ^^

Edit: mittlerweile sind wir schon platz 466 in der pcgh rangliste ^^


----------



## Stefan84 (15. Oktober 2014)

Sooo, da möchte ich euch auch mal kurz meinen (nicht wirklich spektakulären) Rechenknecht vorstellen 

Kurz zur verbauten Hardware:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87-D3HP
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K @ 4,5 GHz
Grafik: MSI nVidia Geforce GTX 970 4G OC @stock
RAM: 16 GB DDR3-1333 (2 Riegel Corsair + 2x Mischbestückung)
NT: Sharkoon SilentStorm 560W CM
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Cosmos S
Kühlung: aktiv mit 6x Gehäuselüftern von Revoltek, gesteuert von einer AeroCool Touch 2000

Also nichts wildes, sondern was ganz normales und bodenständiges. Und ja ich weiss das der PC leicht dreckig ist 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kabelführung ist auch eher "suboptimal", denke mal das werde ich noch besser hinbekommen, demnächst soll sowieso ein neues Netzteil den Weg in den Rechner finden...
Hoffe das die Hardware mir lange treue Dienste leistet, auch wenn sie momentan schwer am F@H zu knabbern hat


----------



## Icebreaker87 (15. Oktober 2014)

Dann will ich doch auch noch meinen Falter zeigen

Hardware ist folgene verbaut:

Mainboard: Asrock Q2900m
CPU: Atom J2900 4x2.6Ghz (10W TDP)
Grafik: Msi 270X Gaming
Netzteil: so ein altes BQ E6 was rumlag
Gehäuse: irrgend ein Coolermaster

Faltet nur mit der Gpu und macht ca 72k PPD
Gesamtstromverbrauch 53W 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. Oktober 2014)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Dann will ich doch auch noch meinen Falter zeigen
> 
> Hardware ist folgene verbaut:
> 
> ...


Der Stromverbrauch ist aber fast nicht möglich? Die 270X braucht doch bei Vollbelastung(Falten) mind. 100W. Mit Furmark sogar noch mehr.....140W oder so....


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Oktober 2014)

Da hast du maximal recht
 Möglicherweise der *IDLE*-Verbrauch vom ganzen System??


----------



## Stefan84 (16. Oktober 2014)

Entweder das, oder er lässt die Karte nicht mit falten.
Ich hab mir jetzt mal so ein "Stromkosten-Verbrauchs-Messgerät" bestellt, ich bin ja mal gespannt was meiner dann so aus der Dose zieht.
Lasse momentan mit 6 Kernen (bzw. Threads) falten, plus GPU noch dazu.

Die Tage kommt dann auch noch ein neues Netzteil dazu, PCGH-Abo sei Dank


----------



## Icebreaker87 (16. Oktober 2014)

Also sobald das Project fertig ist werde ich mal im Idel schauen und dann noch einen Test mir Prime+Furmark machen als vergleich.
Zur Zeit siehst aber so aus und das Messgerät erzählt mir immernoch um die 50W herum.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen da die Graka ja nur einfach angebunden ist die Leistungsaufnahme so gering ist das sie nicht auf Volllast läuft. Hört sich komisch an und der Screen sagt was anderes aber ich werde schauen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (17. Oktober 2014)

Also ich habe nun die Were ermittelt:

Im Idle: 25W
Nur Prime: 35 - 38W
Nur Furmark: 200W
F@H: 53W


----------



## S754 (17. Oktober 2014)

Hier mein F@H Server 
Benutze ich nebenbei noch als File-Server.

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
8GB DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher
Passive ATI Radeon HD 4350(ohne GraKa will er nicht starten)
1,5 TB Seagate Barracuda
128 GB Crucial M500

Mit der im Bild verbauten FirePro wollte er nichts berechnen, leider nicht unterstützt.
Die CPU bringt zwar nicht so viele Punkte, aber immerhin zwischen 2300 und 3200 PPD.
Verbrauch liegt an die 65W ca.


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. Oktober 2014)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Also ich habe nun die Were ermittelt:
> 
> Im Idle: 25W
> Nur Prime: 35 - 38W
> ...


 Also stimmen die 53W Da muss ich mir mal so ein System zulegen! Vielleicht mit 3x270X.....


----------



## Icebreaker87 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ja dachte mir auch anstat Bitcoin minen einfach F@H laufen lassen. Dann scheint die x1 Anbindung kein Faktor zu sein der bremst und man könnte ein paar solcher Karten mit den Risern anbringen


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Oktober 2014)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Also ich habe nun die Were ermittelt:
> 
> Im Idle: 25W
> Nur Prime: 35 - 38W
> ...



Ok, will mir aber trotzdem nicht einleuchten; kann eigentlich nicht sein
 Wenn es aber so ist - dann ist es so


----------



## Icebreaker87 (18. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist die Auslastung auf knapp 60W gestiegen bei 80k PPD.
Ich weiss auch nicht wieso der Verbrauch weniger wurde. Mit dem alten Unterbau waren es gut 100W die die Karte alleine brauchte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2014)

Icebreaker87 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Auslastung auf knapp 60W gestiegen bei 80k PPD.
> Ich weiss auch nicht wieso der Verbrauch weniger wurde. Mit dem alten Unterbau waren es gut 100W die die Karte alleine brauchte


Hast du schon mal mit einem anderem Messgerät versucht?
Könnte ja sein das deins ne Macke hat.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ist zwar neu und ein anderes habe ich zur Zeit nicht. Wobei wenn ich es an meinem Hauptrechner anschliesse zeigt es durchaus plausible Werte an


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß das gewisse Geräte bei Verbräuchen unter 200W so ihre lieben Mühen haben das korrekt anzuzeigen > mein Brennenstuhl PM 230 ist so ein Kandidat.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe so ein günstiges von Conrad. Basetech Cost Control heisst das.
Gibts denn bessere welche im unteren Bereich genauer sind?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab im Netz mal danach gesucht und einen nicht gerade berauschenden Bericht vom Warentest gefunden:
https://www.test.de/Strommessgeraete-Nur-eins-ist-gut-1781202-0/

Kurz gesagt: Nicht längere Zeit damit Messen, da sonst Brandgefahr! 
Messgenauigkeit scheinbar gut.

Bei Computerbild haben sie es auch getestet:
PRO: Gute Messgenauigkeit bei hohen Leistungen; Geringer Eigenverbrauch.
CONTRA: Geringe Messgenauigkeit bei niedrigen Leistungen.

 Zu sagen ist noch zu den Testberichten das sie nicht mehr ganz aktuell sind (2006 bzw. 2009).


----------



## hbf878 (18. Oktober 2014)

@Icebreaker87:
 Ich habe eine HD 7870, also quasi den direkten Vorgänger der R9 270X. Ich werde gleich mal den Stromverbrauch messen. Welche WU hat deine Grafikkarte bearbeitet, als du gemessen hast?


----------



## Icebreaker87 (18. Oktober 2014)

@a.meier Also ich habs schon lange zwischen drin. Es ist aber gut belüftet und hohe Leistung geht auch nicht wirklich drüber. Aber wenn die WU fertig ist kann ichs ja rausnehmen. Grossartig etwas anders wird es ja nicht mehr anziegen

@hbf878 Zur Zeit ist eine 13001 dran. Ja würde mich auch wundern nehmen


----------



## hbf878 (18. Oktober 2014)

Okay, hier meine Messungen (das System steht in der Signatur): 
 idle: 42W
 idle Bildschirm aus (Zero Core Power): 32W
F@H Grafikkarte (WU 13000): 126W (entspr. ~444p/w*d)
F@H Grafik + CPU (3 Threads): 162W (entspr. ~410p/w*d)

 Die Grafikkarte alleine braucht also beim Falten ca. 95W (TDP ist mit 175W angegeben). 
 Die CPU braucht beim Falten ca. 40W, was ziemlich genau dem entspricht, was mir von SIV angezeigt wird.


----------



## Stefan84 (18. Oktober 2014)

Also ich hab mein Messgerät jetzt auch mal dazwischen gehangen, bei mir saugt allein der Rechner (also ohne Monitor usw.) die folgenden Werte aus der Steckdose:

Idle: ~65 W
Folding GPU only: ~196 W
Folding CPU only: ~195 W (8 Threads @3,9 GHz)
Folding CPU (8 Threads) + GPU: ~245 W


----------



## Stefan84 (16. November 2014)

Sooo, das neue NT wartet auf den Einbau 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das "alte" kommt dann gleich in den F@H-PC und verrichtet dort weiter zuverlässig ihre Dienste...
Muss nur mal sehen wann ich die Zeit zum umbauen finde.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2014)

Das tönt nach einem (guten) Plan


----------



## Stefan84 (16. November 2014)

Das will ich doch annehmen 
In den Rechner wandert vorübergehend nun auch mal eine GTX 260 216, soll die erst mal ein paar Tage rackern bevor dann eine andere, modernere, sparsamere Karte dazukommt.
Aber wie gesagt, erstmal muss ich noch Zeit finden zum umbauen.

Dann hätte ich einmal den "Haupt-PC" der mit 5 Threads und ner GTX 970 faltet, den Laptop der kleine CPU-WU's knobelt und den Folding@Home-PC mit nem E6400 und der vorübergehenden GTX 260.


----------



## brooker (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wie bereits angekündigt, hier ein paar Eindrücke von meinem Silent-Falter - Daten zur Hardware sind in meiner Signatur:

Der süße Schwanz auf Bild 4 gehört meiner WU-Glücksbringerin Gery, die dann auf Bild 5 sich nochmals richtig in Pose wirft und auf Bild 10 mein Kabelmanagement genau begutachtet und auf dem letzten  Bild Mühe hat, die Lüfter des MORA-Silent-Performance-Mods zu hören


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Dezember 2014)

Der Mora-Mod erinnert mich an meinen Eigenen, allerdings kriegt der mehr Luft ab > der muss ja auch nicht "nur" ein System kühlen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Dezember 2014)

.. und es gefällt auch deiner Katze


----------



## Stefan84 (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaub die ist eher hinter der Maus her


----------



## brooker (29. Dezember 2014)

... MORA-Silent-Performance-Mod ist von Luftdurchsatz auf 6x 140mm bis 1200U/min ausgelegtes System. Das Besondere dabei sind die erzeugten Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten und deren Kombination mit den Delta-Temperaturen mit dem Ziel Geräusche zu vermindern. Es klappt sehr gut  Als Notkonzept werkelt ja auch noch der 280er im Tower, der gleichzeitig für Luftumsatz im Gehäuse sorgt. Alles unter 50°C und schön leise. 

Was hängt denn bei Dir alles mit dran? Wenn Du Bedarf hast sag Bescheid, und wir überlegen uns zusammen was für Deinen Kühlturm. Der Radi hat viel Potenzial und somit geht noch Einiges ...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (30. Dezember 2014)

brooker schrieb:


> Was hängt denn bei Dir alles mit dran?


Von meinem E5-Server sind es nur die beiden Xeon's mit je 130W die dran hängen.

Beim meinen 1090T-Rechner ist es etwas mehr:
1. 1090T Falttakt 3,7GHz ohne Spannungserhöhung bzw. beim Gaming sind es 4,1GHz mit 1.42V (für das bis'chen mehr Faltleistung verbraucht er mir viel zu viel)

2. Asus Crosshair IV Formula via Fullcoverkühler

3. Asus GTX780 Poseidon mit Werks-OC (1124MHz/1.16V)

4. Und einer aus Langeweile montierter 2x80-Radiator den ich noch rumliegen hatte (nutzlos kann er nicht sein > die Luft die hinten raus kommt ist deutlich erwärmt). 

Also alles in allem dürfte so an die 1'000W-Abwärme sein die der MoRa und sein kleiner Gehilfe abführen müssen.


Was man noch dazu sagen muss:
Normalerweise falte ich nur mit dem Server und der 1090T wen er gerade an ist ein paar NaCl und GPU-WU's normalerweise gar nicht.
Den 1090T und GTX780 lasse ich noch bis am Dienstag nächste Woche 24/7 (unterbrochen von meinen Geaming- Seasons ) falten und dann faltet auch nur noch der E5-Server > beide Systeme zusammen verbrauchen mir auf Dauer zu viel Strom. 


Aber diese Diskussion führen wir besser in der Rumpelkammer fort, sonst verwässert der Thread hier und Bumblebee muss gezwungenermassen Eingreifen > wollen wir ja nicht.


----------



## laex911 (10. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (10. Januar 2015)

@ laex911: wirklich nice


----------



## PCGH_Willi (11. Januar 2015)

is noch n neuer falter bei mir dazugekommen XD mein Windows 8 tablet (lenovo miix2 8) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im durchschnitt so 1700-1900 ppd bei 2-4 watt stromverbrauch und mit fensterbank als kühlung nicht über 60 grad  (is ein atom z3740 mit 1.33 ghz und 1.86 boost, gefoldet wird immer mit boost  ) 

mein main rechner foldet mit immerhin zwischen 20 und 24k punkte mit nem i7 920 und ner gt730 (gk208) 

außerdem hab ich noch n netbook mit kaputtem display hier, das auch noch foldet, macht aber grad mal 200ppd XD


----------



## TheSebi41 (16. Januar 2015)

Ein kleines Vorher - Nachher meines GPU Kühlers, jetzt wird noch 2-3° kühler gefaltet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan84 (16. Januar 2015)

Wieviel Grad erreicht deine 290er denn so im Schnitt?


----------



## Abductee (16. Januar 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Ein kleines Vorher - Nachher meines GPU Kühlers, jetzt wird noch 2-3° kühler gefaltet



Das Kühlerschleifen hat dir doch sicher der hier eingeredet:
Graffiti is NOT vandalism. From internet picture to wall. Spray painting. - 9GAG


----------



## TheSebi41 (16. Januar 2015)

Bin da ganz allein draufgekommen, weil es bei der CPU schon gut geklappt hat 



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Wieviel Grad erreicht deine 290er denn so im Schnitt?



62-63°C @ 1120/1330 MHz


----------



## Stefan84 (4. März 2015)

Auf Anraten unserer Miezekatze hab ich meinen Rechner mal etwas umbebaut, sieht doch soweit ganz ordentlich aus wie ich finde 
Wenn man genau hinsieht erkennt man, das ich 2 einsaugende Lüfter an der Vorderseite eingebaut habe. Eine richtige Halterung gibt es aber nur für den unteren, direkt am Festplattenkäfig. Beim 2. Lüfter musste ich etwas mit Kabelbindern improvisieren, aber es scheint zu halten, und Vibrationen übertragen sich zum Glück auch nicht auf das Gehäuse.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. März 2015)

Hey - das hier ist PCGH(x)
Basteln und improvisieren gehört zu unserem "täglich Brot"


----------



## Stefan84 (4. März 2015)

Stimmt, Standford improvisiert ja auch andauernd


----------



## TheSebi41 (4. März 2015)

Ich hab auch mal wieder ein paar aktuellere Bilder bei schönem Wetter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANDMAN2201 (13. März 2015)

Da hat er gerade seine 6. Millionen hinter sich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Update: Hab jetzt den oberen Laufwerkkäfig entfernt und ein paar Kabel umgelegt. Viel besser geht das mit diesen eigenartig bestückten Kabeln jetzt leider nicht mehr. Das CPU-Kabel könnte noch hinter der Platte laufen, das war mir jetzt aber zu viel Gefriemel. 
Bringt auf jeden Fall ne ganze Menge: Statt 71 Grad beim 24/7-Falten pendelt sich die Gpu jetzt bei 65 Grad ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (16. Mai 2015)

Hier is ja nix los 

naja dann kommt halt von mir mal wieder was neues  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal nen paar Bilder bei schönem Wetter aufm balkon  (nicht zuletzt deswegen, weil der rechner verkauft wird) aber foldet im moment nur mit der gtx 470, wenn ich nicht da bin, da die 470 bei 100% lüftergeschwindigkeit doch schon arg laut is XD das heißt so knapp 6-10 stunden pro tag  leider macht die karte bloß 35Kppd :/ aber bald kommt eh ws neues. achja wenn man ne fermi karte/karten hat braucht man keine Heizung mehr. Hab 3 stunden gefoldet und mein zimmmer hat es trotz offenem fenster und ner außentemperatur von 15C von 21 auf 26C aufgeheizt XD 

nächste woche schickt mir n kumpel aus der schweiz nen fx 8350 mit nem 990fxa-ud3 das ich ihm für 40 ebgekauft hab  (als bundle  ). sofern das nich wieder 3 wochen beim Zoll hängen bleibt  

hat jemand ne ahnung wie viel so nen 8350 foldet?


----------



## TheSebi41 (17. Mai 2015)

Bei meinen 4,44 GHz etwa 18K, nicht sehr rentabel


----------



## brooker (17. Mai 2015)

@ microwilli: ein kleiner Tip: Thermodynamisch kann man noch was machen und wir haben dafür einen Experten in unserem Team - MehlstaubtheCat. Schreib ihn an, wenn Du deine neue Hardware hast. Er hilft Dir bei bestmöglchen OC und Kühlung.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (17. Mai 2015)

@Thesebi41: achso danke für die info, das lohnt ja noch so wirklich 

@brooker: Naja viel lässt sich nicht machen... meine üblichen Kühlungs mods wie: neue wlp, kühler entstauben, single slot bracket hab ich schon probiert, ich müsste mir noch neue wlp besorgen da die, die ich im moment hab ziemlich schlecht is. Mit der noctua könnt ich die temps nochmal um ca 5-6grad senken. Ich könnte auch noch die Gpu köpfen, aber da der rechner eh verkauft wird werd ich das wohl eher nicht machen


----------



## Special_Flo (26. Mai 2015)

So hier mal mein kleiner  
G530 @stock 
B75m-d3v mit 6GB Ram 
Palit GTX750Ti @ +135MHz 
~ 105 Watt Verbrauch. 
PPD@x17 >73k


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. Mai 2015)

@Special_Flo 
DAT LC-Power Netzteil DOE! 

bissl übertrieben der cpu kühler oder?


----------



## Special_Flo (30. Mai 2015)

microwilli schrieb:


> @Special_Flo
> DAT LC-Power Netzteil DOE!
> 
> bissl übertrieben der cpu kühler oder?



Warum übertrieben ? ist doch nur nen Top Blower. Big shuriken ebend. 120mm Lüfter drauf. vom "project HTPC " noch.
und das netzteil ja.. war ebend noch über. kommt vll. nen anderes rein wenn ich ein "gutes" finde mit 300watt maximal.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. Mai 2015)

naja für die spu hätte doch locker nen boxed gereicht  

achso na dann ^^  deine 750 ti macht erstaunlich viele punkte, meine hat nur rund 40k gemacht :/


----------



## TheSebi41 (30. Mai 2015)

Bei mir wird gerade etwas aufgerüstet 
Deswegen faltet jetzt momentan nur der kleine Server 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein zweites Board mit IPMI, ohne geht nicht mehr 
In meiner Signatur ist noch das Tagebuch dazu verlinkt, wer Lust hat kann dann morgen Abend etwas beim Übertakten auf Twitch zuschauen


----------



## Special_Flo (30. Mai 2015)

microwilli schrieb:


> naja für die spu hätte doch locker nen boxed gereicht
> 
> achso na dann ^^  deine 750 ti macht erstaunlich viele punkte, meine hat nur rund 40k gemacht :/



da geht aber noch mehr  weniger cpu - speed + Vcore und dann noch GPU - Takt hoch . ohne vcore nach oben. mal schauen. vll. werde ich unter die 100 Watt fallen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. Mai 2015)

@TheSebi41: Du kannst doch nicht unseren Kater mit einer Aquastream unglücklich machen!  > Willkommen im Club


----------



## Igu (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo, mal 4 Pics meines Rechners. 5930K @4.2Ghz zur Zeit, hab noch ne Bios-Update Orgie vor mir. Damn you Asus.   GTX 970 Strix  als Grafikknecht, wird wahrscheinlich erst mit der nächsten Kartengeneration ersetzt.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2015)

Das ist ja ein echtes Beauty


----------



## brooker (13. Juli 2015)

... so. Am Wochenende war ein bisschen Zeit. Habe daher meinem kleinen Falter ein Gehäuse gebastelt. Nun ist alles unter einem Dach, bekommt schön Luft und läuft auch deutlich leiser 

Hardware:  Bord (ASRock QC5000-ITX/WiFi); 4GB RAM; GPU (Gigabyte Radeon R7 260X Windforce); Netzteil (Achtung, keine China-Knallter verbauen!)

Gehäuse: Eigenbau aus Holz und PE-Klarsicht

Kühl-Prinzip: Die Abluft des Netzteils bläst direkt über und hinter das das Board, die Festplatte sowie den Speicher. Zusätzlich kühlt dieser Luftstrom die Rückseite der Grafikkarte bevor dieses austritt.

PS: Für die, die genau hinschauen. Ich habe das in Eile gebaut. Funktion geht vor Design


----------



## Mr.Knister (25. Juli 2015)

So, dann auch mal was von mir.

*Stand April 2017:*

Das C2 beherbergt jetzt einen Ubuntu-Office-Rechner. Die 7870 wurde durch eine 480 Red Devil ersetzt, die leider ein Stückchen zu lang für das kleine Gehäuse ist. Eine andere 7870 liegt jetzt auf Halde.

Das Übergangs-Zuhause meines Spiel- und Faltrechners ist ein nicht vorzeigbares Fujitsu-Siemens-Scaleo-600-Case 

Der Neubau aus MDF ist noch in Arbeit und wird zu gegebener Zeit vorgestellt 


Aus historischen Gründen lasse ich den alten Inhalt natürlich fortbestehen:

Ich habe ja an anderer Stelle schon mal erwähnt, dass ich einen Faltkoffer baue, um unterwegs falten zu können. Zunächst verunstaltete ich dafür einen Aldi-Medion-µATX-Tower




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, Platzverschwendung und eine dreiste Beleidigung der Casemod-Kultur 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses elegante Cooltek Jonsbo C2 beerbt nun jenes Monstrum, bevor es überhaupt richtig zum Einsatz kommt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier das Mainboard beim Probesitzen (noch mit altem Kühler, einem  DIMM-Slot-verdeckenden, mit Kabelbinder fixierten Arctic Alpine 64) im  neuen Zuhause




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um mehr RAM einstecken zu können, entschloss ich mich zu einer rabiaten Trennscheibenoperation an einem Intel-Boxer. Bzzirp, funkensprüh, Enden ab.

Das C2 bietet Platz für Grafikkarten bis 22cm Länge. Die Sapphire HD 7870 ist laut Geizhals 225mm lang...inklusive Slotblende, puh 
Reinpassen tut sie also, aber der Einbau...hui...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Netzteil, RAM und USB-Stecker mussten demontiert werden, um den Weg für das Herzstück des Falters freizumachen (zur Info: Basis bildet ein Sempron 3850 auf einem Asus AM1M-A, er faltet nicht mit).

Mit allem an Ort und Stelle erkennt man nicht mehr viel. Im Gehäuseboden ist ein 140er-Lufteinlass vorhanden, der von der 60GB-Festplatte (ersetzt durch eine 120GB-SSD mit Tesafilm-Montage am Netzteil, stattdessen ein 120mm-Lüfter an dieser Stelle) teilverdeckt wird. Der CPU-Block wird allein vom Netzteil aus entlüftet, was nicht wirklich optimal ist, denn dazwischen befinden sich noch einige Zentimeter Luft. Da der Prozessor aber so gut wie nicht belastet wird, reicht das, verbunden mit moderatem Undervolting, aus, um bei Raumtemperatur 24° einen Absturz zu verhindern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Beste Grüße
Mr Boba Knister


----------



## brooker (25. Juli 2015)

... hehe, ds sieht nice aus. Eine echt gute Idee! Bin gespannt, wenn das fertig ist.

Mal nen Frage: Was ist das auf dem Bild 4 für ein schöner Kühlkörper? Wo hast Du den her?


----------



## Mr.Knister (25. Juli 2015)

Müsste der Arctic Alpine 64 ohne Lüfter sein. Bin mir nicht sicher, weil ich ihn beim Ausschlachten ergattert habe.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... so. Am Wochenende war ein bisschen Zeit. Habe daher meinem kleinen Falter ein Gehäuse gebastelt. Nun ist alles unter einem Dach, bekommt schön Luft und läuft auch deutlich leiser
> 
> Hardware:  Bord (ASRock QC5000-ITX/WiFi); 4GB RAM; GPU (Gigabyte Radeon R7 260X Windforce); Netzteil *(LC Power 350W LC6350)*



Ähhmmmm Broker ... Eine kleine Frage an dich ...

Bist du eigentlich Wahnsinnig ???

Du kannst doch solch ein Netzteil nicht in einem Holz gehäuse einbauen  ... Das Netzteil gehört auf Schrott und zwar so schnell wie möglich o_O
Was mit solchen Chinaböllern passiert, wenn es hart auf hart kommt, kannst du dir hier ansehen ... Ich bin mir sicher diese beiden Schrotthaufen unterscheiden sich auch nicht wirklich voneinander 

Dann läuft die Hütte auch noch unter Volllast ... Also ehrlich ... zusätzlich ist das Netzteil auf 5V Last gebaut, was mittlerweile überholt ist. Moderne Systeme beziehen ihre Leistung von der 12V Schiene ... 

Das sind nur ein kleiner Teil der Nachteile die ein solches Netzteil nach sich zieht ... Das iss iss außerdem von 2004, also kannst du dir den Stand der Technik leicht selber ausmalen ...

Tausch das bitte schnellstmöglich gegen eines aus dieser Liste aus 

EDIT:

Bilder von meinem PC folgen irgendwann die Tage ^^


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

... nee, dass bin ich eigentlich nicht  ... danke für den Hinweis. PS: das Netzteil hat mich mit Versand und voller Garantie 10€ gekostet. Nur deshalb habe ich es.


----------



## Abductee (11. Oktober 2015)

Funktioniert der Riser jetzt?


----------



## the_leon (11. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... nee, dass bin ich eigentlich nicht  ... danke für den Hinweis. PS: das Netzteil hat mich mit Versand und voller Garantie 10€ gekostet. Nur deshalb habe ich es.



Trotzdem gehört das auf den Schrottplatz und nicht in einen PC, egal, für was man ihn benutzt!


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)

... ist bei mir angekommen und verstanden


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Oktober 2015)

brooker schrieb:


> ... nee, dass bin ich eigentlich nicht  ... danke für den Hinweis. PS: das Netzteil hat mich mit Versand und voller Garantie 10€ gekostet. Nur deshalb habe ich es.



Gut das das mal durch Zufall aufgefallen ist ... Das hätte dir irgendwann richtig Probleme machen können ... Denn die Schutzschaltungen greifen bei den Dinger leider nicht wirklich und wenn das dann, wenn es schon lange zu spät ist 
Für ein ordentliches Netzteil im 300 Watt bereich, sollte man schon zwischen 40 - 50€ investieren ... Denn der Preis wiederspiegelt die verbauten komponennten ... Von der Güte der Kabel mal ganz abgesehen ... Also so schnell wie möglich raus damit, bevor es dir um die Ohren fliegt und im schlimmsten Fall deinen Rechner hinterherzieht oder gar in Brand gerät ... und was dann bei einem Holz Gehäuse passiert, brauch ich die wahrscheinlich nicht erzählen ...
Wobei ein Holz Gehäuse für einen Rechner ohnehin das falsche ist


----------



## brooker (11. Oktober 2015)




----------



## SnakeByte0815 (11. Oktober 2015)

Tausch erstmal das Netzteil ... 

Notfalls Lege ich dir diesen Fred hier ans Herz ... Dort gibt es eine Liste von Netzteilen die wirklich brauchbar sind. Diese Liste basiert auf den Erfahrungen von diesem Fred hier

Unser Mitfalter der Föhn hat sich mal die Arbeit gemacht eine Tabelle zu erstellen ...


----------



## Mr.Knister (11. Oktober 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Wobei ein Holz Gehäuse für einen Rechner ohnehin das falsche ist



Wieso? Es ist nicht unüblich, Gehäuse aus MDF zu bauen. Wer EMV-Lack verwendet, kann im selben Raum auch noch Radio hören


----------



## the_leon (25. Januar 2016)

Ich muss zum Weltkrebstag auch mal mitmachen...
Mit beiden Kisten!

1. i5-4690K@4,3ghz
R9 390 PCS+ (kommt bald)
Maximus VII Ranger
4gb Ram
be Quiet! L8 530w

2.Athlon X4 955 BE
GTX 470
Asus M5A97 Pro
4gb Ram
be Quiet E10 500w

Wie viel Internet braucht das Falten eig? (ich ne Geschwindigkeit, die gleich Null tendiert)


----------



## FlyingPC (25. Januar 2016)

Das Falten brauch soweit ich weiß nur am Anfang der WU beim Download Internet und am Ende beim Hochladen.


----------



## TheSebi41 (25. Januar 2016)

Ja genau, inzwischen kann der PC sogar offline sein, aber besonders der Upload dauert eine Weile bei langsamen Internet. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung, besonders wenn mehrere WUs zusammenkommen


----------



## kampfschaaaf (6. Februar 2016)

Update:

Rechner 1 ca. 550-650k ppd
ASUS M6E mit DDR3-2800
i7 4790K unter einem be quiet 4,4GHz
GTX 980 ti LIGHTNING ohne Slotblende, weil MSI mir keine besorgen kann oder will - lange Geschichte... @1450MHz

Rechner 2 ca. 175-215k ppd
Supermicro X8DTi-F mit 22GiB DDR-3 1333 RAM nonECC nonR
2x XEON W5590 8C16T 3,3GHz Grundtakt (faltet mit "nur" 8 Freds, verteilt auf die CPUs)
Radeon HD7970 @1100MHz

Rechner 3 ca. 11k ppd
ASRock FX990 E9 6GiB ui-RAM
FX-8320E @4,2GHz 1,2VCore NB2,6GHz
GTX260, die im BETA-Client 40 Tage für einen Job bräuchte... das lassen wir mal schön
ich versuche gerade hier im Forum eine Maxwell für den zu bekommen, dann wird das suuper...



MfG und weiter viel Spaß beim Heizen mit TDP 
- kampfschaaaf -

Edit - das wird suuper! Maxwell bekommen - wird vielleicht beim Endspurt noch dabei sein...


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Februar 2016)

Hier mal ein paar neue Bilder von meinem Rechenknecht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2016)

... gefällt mir. Aber zwei Sache fallen mir störend ins Auge: der Schlauch und das Runterhängen der HoF. Da gibt es, meiner Ansicht nach und bitte entschuldige meine Ehrlichkeit, noch Potenzial. Ansonsten, falttechnisch- und optisch TOP


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2016)

Und hier ein ganz einfacher Rechner: kleiner i5-4670K und nur eine GTX 970, der immer dann foldet, wenn ihn keiner zum spielen nutzt, aber die Kinder sind zur Zeit kaum da.
Wert habe ich darauf gelegt, dass er LEISE arbeitet. Das R5-PCGH ist schon einmal eine gute Basis, hinten mit BQ-SW 2, der max 850 U/min drehen darf und er wird mit
3  x 140 Fractal Lüftern mit max. 650 U/min und einem 120 mm Scythe Lüfter mit max 700 U/min einblasend unterstützt, damit ist ein ordentlicher Lüftdurchsatz ohne 
großartige Lüftergeräusche möglich. Nach der Faltwoche, wird aber der 120mm Lüfter von unten als zweiter CPU-Lüfter eingesetzt, denn der ist aktuell mit 1000 U/min
am lautesten, ist ein BQ 120mm SW 2. Dann können beide mit 700 U/min die CPU kühlen. Netzteil, ein BQ DPP 11 550W ist mit das lauteste am Rechner. Hinten kommen 
dann auch wieder zwei 60mm Noiseblocker in die Blende neben der Grafikkarte, auch die sorgen gut dafür, das warme GPU-Luft aus dem Gehäuse kommt und sind bei 1300 U/min
auch unhörbar.

Man merkt, es geht leise zur Sache, wenn das brummen eines DPP 11 das lauteste ist, hört man aber auch nur, wenn keinerlei Nebengeräusche vorhanden sind, also Nachts
_Dokumentation Umbau Grafikkarte: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ntom-grafikkarte-auf-92mm-noctua-luefter.html_

Die Grafikkarte, eine GTX 970 Phantom war original das lauteste Element, jetzt, mit zwei Noctua 92mm x 14mm Lüftern, die die originalen ersetzen, ist auch die Grafikkarte
ruhig. Das ganze ist darum ein mittelmäßig leistungsfähiger Recher, der je nach WUs um die 180-350.000 Punkte am Tag schafft, dabei aber trotz Vollast und CPU auf vier Kernen
bei 4000 MHz und GPU auf 1450 MHz quasi unhörbar vor sich hin faltet. Stromverbrauch wollte ich noch mal messen, wäre aber nur über den Hauszähler möglich, ich gehe von
ca. 250 Watt, also 10 kWh pro Tag, für 270.000 Faltpunkte aus. Ich bin stark am überlegen, ob ich eine zweite GTX 970 dazu pappe, das wäre zum Falten optimal, oder abwarte,
die nächste Generation Hochleistungskarte einsetze und die GTX 970 dann mit einem Pentium G3258 im kühler Keller falten lasse (Mit Allgemeinstrom  )

Faltergebnisse: KakaoStats





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> ... gefällt mir. Aber zwei Sache fallen mir störend ins Auge: der Schlauch und das Runterhängen der HoF. Da gibt es, meiner Ansicht nach und bitte entschuldige meine Ehrlichkeit, noch Potenzial. Ansonsten, falttechnisch- und optisch TOP



Thx Brooker  
Auch Kritik ist gerne gesehen ... Ich bin da nicht so pinkelig ^^
Die Schläuche werden noch Weiß, und die Flüssigkeit da drinne auch ... kommt alles noch ...
Was das durchhängen der Karte betrifft, ich weis Brooker. Mein Cousin hat die Karte schon wieder einigermaßen gerichtet bekommen ... Da war auch das PCB Verzogen, weil die BackBlade unter spannung stand ... Sei dem das wieder okay ist, habe ich ganz andere Temperaturen ... Jetzt scheint der Kühler gut aufzuliegen und die 30€ Wäremleitpaste scheint ihre Arbeit richtig gut zu machen ...

Falls jemand ne Ahnung hat, wie ich die Karte irgendwie auf Position halten kann ( muss zum Schwarz/Weiß lock passen), dann bin ich für Ideen gerne offen


----------



## brooker (6. Februar 2016)

... hmmm. entweder von unten abstützen mit einem eingekerbten und weiß/schwarz lackierten Kunststoffrohr, oder mit einem weiß lackierten Schweißdraht von oben abhängen. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hast du auf den Eck rechts außen ein Gewinde. Das würde ich dem Schweißdraht verpassen. Oben dann per Gewinde die gewünschte Höhe einstellen. 

Mach mal ein paar Fotos von der gesamten Gehäuseöffnung, Deckel von unten, damit man mal ein Bild von der Lage bekommt. Bitte lass uns in der Rumpelkammer weitermachen, zu kommt Bumble hier gleich ums Eck


----------



## Mr.Knister (9. Februar 2016)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Das und mehr in der nächsten Folge von "Bobba baut".



Kein Griff. Keine spezielle Tasche. Einfach ein wunderbar  geräumiger Rucksack. Oft mitgenommen habe ich ihn nicht,weil es doch  nicht so einfach ist, eine gute Steckdose zu finden. Aber wenn, dann ist  es ganz einfach: Stromkabel und WLAN-Stick rein, per Ethernet zum  Notebook und dort FAHControl öffnen. Ist auch für zu Hause praktisch,  die meiste Zeit steht er im halb geöffneten Wandschrank und kann dort  brummen, wie er will. Der Kühlschrank stört mehr


----------



## brooker (9. Februar 2016)

... Fötös wären toll


----------



## PS_Kranker (11. Februar 2016)

brooker schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen. Mit der Hardware geht schon was  magst sie Systeme etwas in der Rubrik genauer vorstellen, dann könnten wie noch ein paar Hinweise geben.



Auf Wunsch stelle ich mal meine Folding@Home Baustellen kurz vor 

*LKWkampfMischer:* 

Dieser wird wohl am meisten dazu beitragen müssen, da er den ganzen Tag mir Volldampf laufen kann. In der Nacht wird es evtl. nur auf "CPUfolding"? hinauslaufen, da ich morgens gerne den Motor ohne Kabel starte. 

Da ich unheimlich faul bin, verlinke ich einfach mal das Sysprofil dazu. sysProfile: ID: 130751 - PS_Kranker@LKW

*HomeMischer:*

Wird am Wochenede seinen Teil dazu betragen, wenn ich ihn nicht andersweitig benötige. 

Bin an dieser Stelle immer noch nicht fleißiger geworden daher. sysProfile: ID: 105429 - PS_Kranker

*vServer:*

Was soll ich dazu sagen? Gemietet bei Contabo (VPS L SSD) 4 Kerne a 2,5 Ghz mit 20 GB Ram und 400 GB SSD

Dieser wird auch seinen Teil dazu beitragen müssen, solange der ARK-Server nicht ausgelastet wird 

Bei Fragen einfach melden, bin für jeden Tipp dankbar 

Und jetzt schön weiter falten


----------



## brooker (12. Februar 2016)

Schön, dass Du hier gleich Dein System vorstellst 

... der Home-Mischer hat doch was: Sofern er nur falten soll, 3 CPU Threads und die GPU per FAH falten lassen - unter Win 7 und 8 kannst Du die Prio der WUs dauerhaft auf hoch setzen; wenn nebenbei noch was laufen soll, die Prio so lassen wie sie ist

... den Server am Besten auf NaCl-Client setzen.

... der Link zum LKWKampfMischer funkt leider nicht   ... bin gespannt drauf 

Hast Du die HowTo`s im Forum schon gefunden?


----------



## PS_Kranker (12. Februar 2016)

Jetzt aber  

Schon, muss nur noch den Durchblick erhalten^^

Zur Zeit steht die PPD beim HeimMischer bei 198k, denke da geht doch noch was oder?

Asso. Die Hauptaufgabe dieser ist schon noch das zoggen  tut mir Leid

... den Server am Besten auf NaCl-Client setzen. isser schon


----------



## brooker (12. Februar 2016)

@LKWKampfMischer: schöne custom-Lösung   ... die CPU sollte beim Falten mit der GPU keine Last haben, den die GPU braucht Support von der CPU. Wenn Du schläfst, kann die CPU mit dem NaCl Dich in den Schlaf falten. Bitte schaue aber auf die Temps und sorge für Lüftung. Wäre schade drum, wenn was zu heiß wird. 

PS: wenn der Rechner läuft, kannst die Standheizung im Winter auslassen


----------



## PS_Kranker (12. Februar 2016)

Habs heute mal 4h nebenher laufen lassen. CPU dümpelt bei 65 und die GPU bei 70 Grad rum, finde ich Okay.

Und wenn es im Sommer klemmt hab ich heute ja was bei pcgh gefunden^^ Lesertest Lepa Exllusion 240: Jetzt für Kompaktwasserkühlungen bewerben!

wenn ich damit noch die GPU gekühlt bekomme wirds das nächste Update ob fürs zoggen oder falten is, is mir gleich  Viel hilft viel oder wie das war

nun denn, gute Nacht und bis die Tage 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Knister (12. Februar 2016)

Wow, unser erster Autobahnfalter  Hammer Projekt


----------



## PS_Kranker (12. Februar 2016)

Stell mich hiermit auch noch zur Wahl des "fettesten Case ever" zur Verfügung!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn schon, dann auch richtig! 95to, das soll mir erst einmal einer nachmachen


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2016)

Das ist echt  - Reschpekkt


----------



## FlyingPC (12. Februar 2016)

PS_Kranker schrieb:


> *vServer:*
> 
> Was soll ich dazu sagen? Gemietet bei Contabo (VPS L SSD) 4 Kerne a 2,5 Ghz mit 20 GB Ram und 400 GB SSD
> 
> Dieser wird auch seinen Teil dazu beitragen müssen, solange der ARK-Server nicht ausgelastet wird



Mich würde interessieren ob die die dauerhafte Last tolerieren?
Weil bei manchen anderen Hostern wird der Server dann lahmgelegt.


----------



## PS_Kranker (12. Februar 2016)

Derzeit läuft er jedenfalls noch  
Aber im Grunde zahle ich ja auch für diese virtuellen Kerne bzw. die Leistung und sollte damit auch machen können was ich möchte,

Halte dich auf den laufenden


----------



## PS_Kranker (13. Februar 2016)

Hab eben noch meine alte GTX 650 mit dazu gesteckt. Nur braucht die glatt   8,8 Tage für ne 0x18. Ist das normal? Glaube doch eher nicht, oder? Es gab mal nen Link mit ner Liste der zu erwartenten PPD, find ich nur nimmer


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. Februar 2016)

PS_Kranker:
Welches Core18-Projekt genau?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mich nach der Krebsfaltwoche jetzt ein wenig hingesetzt und den Rechner geräusch- und temperaturmäßig überarbeitet, weil er beim Falten mit 100% Leistung einfach ruhig zu sein hat. Es lohnt sich, jeden Lüfter einzeln zu betrachten und Drehzahlgrenzen zu finden, in denen sie ruhig laufen. Oft spielen 50 U/min mehr eine große Rolle zwischen ruhig und hörbar störendem Säuseln. Z.B. sollte der Abstand zwischen Lüftern groß genug sein, gerade bei winkelig zusammen stoßenden, wie bei mir vorne und unten. Es wurden Schwebungen erzeugt, die durch vergrößerten Abstand der Lüfter verschwunden sind. Weiter ist am Scythe Ninja der zweite Lüfter hinten absolut grundlegend für gut Temperaturen bei niedrigen Drehzahlen.

Jetzt, nach zwei Tagen rumspielen, probieren und messen habe ich einen guten Kompromiss gefunden. Folgende Werte stellen sich als Maximalwerte nach ein paar Stunden falten ein:

*Temperaturen beim Falten*
CPU: i5-4670K 4000 GHz, 1,22V, 60°C
GPU: GTX 970, 1470 MHz, 1,09V, 65°C

*Drehzahlen beim Falten*
CPU-Kühler 800 U/min 
GPU-Kühler 1450 U/min
Gehäuse vorne: 730 U/min
Gehäuse unten: 770 U/min
Gehäuse hinten oben: 880 U/min
Gehäuse hinten mitte:  1500 U/min

*Geräusch beim Falten:*
Aus 0,5m Entfernung ist der Rechner wahrnehmbar

So macht das Spaß!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (14. Februar 2016)

Hi, zieht Dein oberer Gehäuselüfter Warmluft ab, oder drückt er kalte rein? Dein Aufbau sorgt immer noch dafür, daß etwas Warmluft von der GraKa durch den CPU-Kühler wandern muß. Für dieses Gehäuse habe ich auch mal eine Überdruckkühlung machen müssen, alles bringt Luft hinein, der CPU-Kühler war gedreht und hat Kaltluft von oben angezogen und auf die GraKa-Backplate geblasen. Hinten hatte ich garkeine Lüfter, da die Luft durch das Überdruckprinzip dort sowieso rausströmen mußte. Sämtliche nicht von Lüftern bedeckte Öffnungen waren abgeklebt, damit das auch wirklich funktioniert. Das hatte 12°C bei der CPU-Temp ausgemacht. Ich hatte lediglich dem oberen Lüfter einen vernünftigen Filter spendiert. Bei solchen Aufbauten ignoriere ich den Kamineffekt und sorge für aerobe Zonen. Eine anaerobe gibt's natürlich bei und hinter den optischen Laufwerken; aber mit einem kleinen Luftleitblech, das vom oberen Lüfter Luft nach vorne Richtung RAM verwirbelt, kann man diese getrost vernachlässigen.

Ansonsten ist das ein interessantes Kühlungskonzept mit hochwertigen Lüftern!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Februar 2016)

ich habe oben nix, geschlossen., PCGH-Variante
blaue Pfeile => kalte Zuluft
rote Pfeile => warme Abluft, 
Pfeilrichtung gleich Strömungsrichtung


----------



## FlyingPC (3. Mai 2016)

PS_Kranker schrieb:


> Derzeit läuft er jedenfalls noch
> Aber im Grunde zahle ich ja auch für diese virtuellen Kerne bzw. die Leistung und sollte damit auch machen können was ich möchte,
> 
> Halte dich auf den laufenden



Läuft der Server noch? Überlege auch über einen Server zu folden.
Wenn er noch läuft, wie viele PPD erreicht der Server?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (3. Mai 2016)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar neue Bilder von meinem Rechenknecht ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





brooker schrieb:


> ... gefällt mir. Aber zwei Sache fallen mir störend ins Auge: der Schlauch und das Runterhängen der HoF. Da gibt es, meiner Ansicht nach und bitte entschuldige meine Ehrlichkeit, noch Potenzial. Ansonsten, falttechnisch- und optisch TOP



So, da ich nun zufällig nochmal auf diesen Fred gestoßen bin und ich mich an deine 2 störenden Sachen erinnere, hier nochmal ein Bild wie der Rechner nun aussieht ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die GTX 960 ist wieder verkauft wurden ...


----------



## HisN (5. Mai 2016)

Nicht schön, aber für 1.5Mio PPDs gut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Fenster im Gehäuse, hat nur schnell und leise zu sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Linux-Power



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (5. Mai 2016)

... gefällt mir, auch Dein Motto!  ... Kühlst Du alles mit dem Turm?


----------



## HisN (5. Mai 2016)

Jupp. Mit 800RPM-Lüftern drinne.


----------



## brooker (17. August 2016)

... wo sind denn die Vorstellungen der Systeme unserer neuen Falter? Push push, traut Euch!


----------



## ShadowPvG (21. August 2016)

Mein Gaming und Falt PC, schafft rund 900k PPD(Nur GPU).
Kabelmanagement ist zwar nicht gut, und die SSD's liegen einfach auf dem Boden, aber er funktioniert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayTea (22. August 2016)

Ich hatte zuerst in deinem Profil nachgesehen woher die 900k PDD kommen (weil ich mobil mitm Smartphone die Signatur ja nicht sehen kann) und war über die GTX 970 erstaunt. 
Die GTX 1080 macht natürlich viel mehr Sinn. 

Mein System folgt in absehbarer Zeit.


----------



## ShadowPvG (22. August 2016)

Hatte vergessen das Profil nach meinem PC-Umbau zu ändern, hab ich jetzt mal gemacht.


----------



## JayTea (24. August 2016)

Mein PC-Neubau ist von März diesen Jahres, wobei einige Komponenten der Wakü (Pumpe + Radiator + Lüfter + Anschlüsse) schon >10 Jahre alt sind.
Ebenso hat das Gehäuse schon einge Jahre auf dem Buckel, das dürften eher 15 Jahre sein. 

*Gehäuse*: Chieftec BigTower

Beleuchtung durch zwei Kaltlichtkathoden in den Farben Blau und Grün 
Eigene Modifikationen: 120mm Löcher und Bohrungen für Lüfter bzw. Radiator 

*PSU*: Enermax Platimax 500W

*Kühlung*: Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU!

Radiator: Alphacool 360, Dicke: 30mm 
Lüfter: Enermax 120mm mit eigenem Poti, 3x am Radiator, pull-konfiguriert + 1x als Gehäuselüfter reinblasend
               2x YS Tech 80mm, 3000rpm
               1x 80mm UV-LED-Lüfter im Seitenteil (eigentlich nie in Betrieb) 
Pumpe: Eheim 1046, 230V!  (gab damals noch nichts mit 12V ) Diese ist mit einem Stück "stabilerem" Schaumstoff (Verpackungsschutz des Grafikkartenkühlers ) und Kabelbindern am Gehäuseboden unter den Laufwerkskäfigen fixiert. Zusätzliche Schallschutzdämmung durch Wattevlies 
AGB: irgendso ein Plexi-Ding   Hängt exterm an der Gehäuserückseite 
Anschlüsse/Schlauch: Seit jeher PushIn-Anschlüsse mit PUR Schlauch klar, 10/8mm 
Lüftersteuerung: 6 Kanäle mit je 6W belastbar, Kippschalter mit drei Positionen: 12V (LED rot), 7V (LED grün) ,0V (LED aus) 

*
Mainboard*: ASUS Maximus VIII Hero

*CPU: *intel i7 6700K

Direkt geköpft mit Delid Die Mate. Zwischen DIE und IHS befindet sich Thermal Grizzly Conductonat Flüssigmetall WLP und zwischen IHS und Kühler Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut 
Wasserkühler: cuplex kryos HF von Aquacomputer , Bodenplatte und Deckel sind aus Kupfer 
OC: bisher wenig getestet. Ich hatte ihn mal auf 4,5GHz @ 1,33V für einen Monat Falten stabil laufen 
Temperaturen: hängt natürlich von vielen Faktoren ab. Habe ihn aber noch nie >56°C gesehen.  

*RAM*: G.Skill Trident.Z, 2 x 8GByte

F4-3600C16D-16GTZ, 16-16-16-36-2N 

*Grafikkarte*: Gainward GTX 960 Phantom GoesLikeHell, 2 GByte

Rennt standardmäßig mit 1.430MHz GPU-Takt 
Weitere Übertaktung: bis 1.550MHz 
Wasserkühler: Alphacool NexXxoS GPX, die Installation war grausig und entsprach nicht ganz der Anleitung  
Temperaturen: ebenfalls noch nie über 56°C 

*Folding@home

*Bei mir bekannt seitetlichen Jahren, wobei ich erst im März 2015 mit dem Falten begonnen habe.
Das erste Jahr mit einem intel i3 2nd Gen. mit 2 Cores und 4 Threads @ 3,3GHz meines Vaters im 24/7 Betrieb (circa 7k PPD). Zusätzlich zweitweise mit zwei Laptops (NaCl). Das brachte in diesem ersten Jahr ziemlich genau 3Mio Punkte!! 

Mein oben aufgeführter PC:
Ungefähr 25K PPD + 175K PPD = *200K PPD
*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (24. September 2016)

Also dann  stelle ich auch mal meinen aktuellen Rechenknecht und die 2 weiteren flugs improvisierten vor ...... 

Der Rechner, der im Moment im Schnitt so 
- 800k ppd macht, ist ein So 2011-3 5930K mit Werkstakt, der faltet mit 8 Freds, die 4 anderen Freds sind für die beiden GraKas: GTX 980ti OMEGA@1400 und eine GTX760iChill@1250
- 420k ppd macht der schnell improvisierte Core i5 2500K, der ausschließlich die GTX980@1400@H2O antreibt. Diese GTX war ich mir schnell ins Saarland holen, bevor es hier losging - hab ich hier im Forum gekauft. Das ist auch der Rechner, der einen Netzteilausfall hatte. Aber das alte Enermax Liberty 620 arbeitet jetzt darin.
- 330k ppd macht letztlich der Rechner, der auf nem Z87 Stinger mITX-Board, i3-4330 und einer R9 390X NITRO aufbaut. Auch das ist improvisiert, denn den geköpften 4790K, der aufs Board gehörte, hatte ich schon verkauft...
1550k ppd macht das als theoretischer Wert. Ich laufe also in den Stats gleich in mein Maximum beim AVG. Mit weiteren leichten Übertaktungen könnte ich vielleicht doch die 1,6MIO ppd knacken, aber es ist auch so inzwischen* warm genug hier... was meiner Frau wieder gefällt!
*
Meine Frau hat dazu nur gesagt... *"ach, faltest Du wieder Bioplättchen? Wie lange denn diesmal?"
*So sind se...


----------



## Cartesius (16. Oktober 2016)

Hauchen wir diesem durch und durch interessanten Thread mal etwas Leben ein:

Ursprünglich (also seit ca. 4 Wochen) Falte ich mit meinem Haupt-PC und recht betagter Hardware (AMD Phenom II 965BE + GTX 560) ca. 12/7 und erziele eine PPD von 25k - 32k, je nach WU. Naja, mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen oder der frische Hobby-Falter. Da ich schon länger nach einem möglichst kostengünstigen GPU-Upgrade suche, habe ich vor kurzem eine schöne GTX 760 (Inno3D HerculeZ 2000)bei einer bekannten online Auktionsplattform erworben. 
Stolz wie Bolle wollte ich meine "neue" Grafikkarte in mein System einbauen und natürlich auch gleich mal schauen, wie viele PPDs ich nun erfalten kann, allerdings hat mein Rechner/mein Windows/mein 'Was-Auch-Immer' sich nicht mit der 760 vertragen und nach längerem Probieren habe ich vorübergehend wieder meine 560 eingebaut 

Da ich aber noch einen urst alten (ca. 13 Jahre) und z.T. schon ausgeschlachteten PC rum stehen hatte, dachte ich mir, mal schauen wie der mit der GTX 760 zurande kommt.
Also schnell Windows auf eine noch vorhandene HDD installiert, 2x 1 GB DDR 400 RAM-Riegel per Ebay gesucht und gekauft und schwupps, schon lief die Kiste. Und dazu gar nicht mal so langsam wie ich das von einem ca. 13 Jahre alten PC erwartet hätte.

Die technischen Daten meines neu auserkorenen Falt-PCs:

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3800+ (1x 2,4 GHz und 65 W TDP)
Mainboard: ASUS A8N-SLI-Premium (Sockel 939)
RAM: 2x 1 GB DDR 400
GPU: GeForce GTX 760 HerculeZ 2000 (1110/3005 MHz und 170 W TDP)
HDD: 160 GB Western Digital 2,5"
PSU: LC6460GP3 V2.3 (von LC-Power, 80+ Silber)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings habe ich befürchtet, dass auf diesem alten PC das Falten nicht gerade reibungslos funktionieren wird, da die CPU einfach zu schwach ist und es heißt, dass gerade NVidea-Karten auf eine flotte CPU angewiesen sind, um maximale PPDs (und somit wohl auch GPU-Auslastung) zu erreichen. Aber bekanntlich geht probieren über studieren und die Überraschung folgt auf dem Fuße. Nach dem die WU heruntergeladen und entpackt wurde, was CPU-bedingt schon etwas (deutlich...) länger dauert, fängt der PC anstandslos an zu falten und die GPU-Auslastung liegt im Schnitt bei über 90%!!! Da ich dieses Ergebnis beim besten Willen nicht erwartet habe, habe ich mal die CPU- und GPU-Auslastung über ca. 1 h (ca. 4% meiner aktuellen WU [10493 (1, 29, 300) 0x21]) protokolliert und hier hochgeladen. 

Edit: Da ich heute zufällig an eine alte AMD HD7970 gekommen bin, habe ich diese auch gleich mit der GTX 760 in meinem Falt-Rentner getauscht und die CPU- und GPU-Usage aufgezeichnet. Im Vergleich zur GTX 760 ist zwar eine deutlich geringere CPU-Auslastung erkennbar (nur ca. 20 - 30%), aber auch die GPU wird weniger stark, dafür aber konstanter, ausgelastet als die Geforce. Kann sich das einer erklären???  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher liegen meine PPDs mit diesem System zwischen 60k und 71k (erst 3 WU bearbeitet). Aber dennoch merkt man ganz klar, dass hier im CPU-Limit operiert wird, was ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten war.  Die GPU-Auslastung geht nämlich regelmäßig auf ca. 80% für Sekundenbruchteile zurück und ca. alle 20 min sinkt die GPU-Auslstung gar auf 0% während die CPU Schwerstarbeit zu verrichten hat. 
Dennoch gefällt mir mein spontan erstellter Faltrechner, zumal der Prozessor- und auch der Grafikkartenkühler sehr leise zu Werke gehen!

Nichts desto trotz wird bald ein anderer Prozessor seinen Dienst in meinem Falter verrichten müssen. Ich habe nämlich bald Zugriff auf (m)einen AMD Dualcore (Athlon X2 5000+), womit das CPU-Limit zumindest ein wenig weiter reduziert werden sollte.


----------



## brooker (24. Oktober 2016)

Hier geht's mit deiner Frage weiter:

Rumpelkammer: PCGH Folding@Home-Thread II


----------



## KillercornyX (2. November 2016)

So, da ich jetzt knapp nen Monat unter Linux dauerfalte wollte ich mal hier meine Erkenntnisse mit euch teilen...
Bisher lief bei mir Xubuntu 14.04.2 als Datei- und Downloadserver. Die Hardwareanforderung war dafür bescheiden gering:



Core2Duo E6750 
2GB DDR2 RAM 
Mainboard: Asrock G31M-GS R2.0 
System-SSD: 64GB SanDisk MLC asynchron (SDSSDP-064G-G25) 
3x WD Red 3TB (WD30EFRX) im Linux-RAID5 
Lüfter: zuerst Boxed, dann Alpenföhn Brocken 2 
OS: Xubuntu 14.04.02 LTS 

Durch die FoPaSa mit Brooker läuft mein kleiner Server jetzt 24/7. Er hat mir quasi den kompletten Unterbau zur Verfügung gestellt.


Board: Gigabyte H97M-D3H 
CPU: Xeon 1231 V3 
8GB DDR3 RAM, Kingston KVR 1333D3N9/8G 
Grafikkarte: ZOTAC GTX 980ti OMEGA 
Netzteil: BeQuiet ~400W 

Stromverbrauch Idle: ~90W
Stromverbrauch Folden: 290-300W

Mit 14.04. und NVidia-Treiber 352.x kam ich im Schnitt nur auf PPDs von 480k bis 550k.

Da ja (X)Ubuntu 16.04.01 LTS schon ne Weile verfügbar ist, wagte ich mich gestern ans Distro-Upgrade. Hab erst mal ein Image von der Systempartition gemacht und dann das Upgrade angeschubst, hat gut ne Stunde gedauert.
Bis auf ein Programm was ich aufgrund einiger Abhängigkeiten von diversen Bibliotheken komplett neuinstallieren musste lief jetzt alles wie gewohnt, mit dem neuen Kernel 4.4.0-45.
Der aktuellste NVidia-Treiber-Version für die 980Ti ist dabei die 361.45.18. 

Unterm Strich habe ich einen deutlichen PPD-Schub erfahren können. Ich spreche hier von mindestens 100k Punkten. Zuletzt hatte ich PPDs von knapp 720k, mal schauen ob das so bleibt.
Ich hab hierfür den Client auf advanced und große WUs eingestellt.


*Nachtrag:

*Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Einbau der Komponenten. Im ersten Anlauf passte die GraKa leider nicht zu meinem alten Board, weswegen mir Brooker dann noch Board, CPU und RAM schickte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Netzteil und rechts eingebaut im "alten" Rechenknecht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Falt-Schlachtschiff Zotac 980Ti OMEGA.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.... passte leider nicht zum Board weil sonst alle SATA-Ports verdeckt wären und somit nicht nutzbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den ziemlich verdreckten Boxed Kühler hab ich bei der Gelegenheit gleich gegen nen Brocken 2 getauscht, den ich noch übrig hatte.


Zweiter Anlauf mit anderem Board usw:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht alles ziemlich eng aus, ist es auch. Musste ganz schön fummeln um alles unterzubringen und anzuschließen, aber hat natürlich alles haarscharf gepasst.
Die ziemlich lange GraKa ragt bis in die Laufwerksschächte. Meine HDDs musste ich auch nach oben setzen, da werden sie auch nicht zu kalt.
Frischluft kommt von vorn durch den unteren Laufwerkskäfig wo die SSD drin sitzt. Im Bild links oben sitzt ein ausblasender Lüfter (blau beleuchtet). Das Gehäuse hat im Deckel nen 200mm Lüfter verbaut, der 3 einstellbare Geschwindigkeiten hat. Momentan läuft der auf mittel, was ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Luftdurchsatz und Lautheit ist. Die anderen beiden Gehäuselüfter sind PWM-geregelt, wobei der in der Front generell schneller dreht da der leiser ist und ausreichend kühle Luft ansaugen soll.


*Nachtrag 2:*
Gestern hatte ich ein 0x18 Projekt und dort war die Ausbeute recht gering, um die 550k PPD. Aktuell läuft wieder ein 0x21 und die PPD pendeln zwischen 650k und 710k.
Also an sich bin ich da jetzt echt zufrieden


----------



## Cartesius (19. Dezember 2016)

So, nachdem ich zur diesjährigen Faltwoche im Herbst erstmals richtig mit F@H in Kontakt gekommen bin, hat sich gleich eine gewisse Fasziniation eingestellt und sich die Möglichkeit ergeben meinen Hardware-"fimmel" (sinnvoll) auszuleben. 

Also ging es gleich mit den ersten aus Altteilen provisorisch zusammen geschusterten Folding-PC-Konfigurationen (siehe hier) los. Nach intensiven und meist stillen mitlesen im PCGH-Forum (F@H - Team 70335) ist der Entschluss gereift einen "richtigen" Faltrechner zu bauen, welcher später auch als File- bzw. Back-up-Server genutzt werden soll.

Da meine Finanziellen Ressourcen allerdings z.Z. beschränkt sind, dauert der Aufbau des Falters etwas länger und hat viel Ebay-/Ebay-Kleinanzeigen-/PCGH-Marktplatz-Recherche zur Folge.

Nun steht der Rechner aber schon fast komplett und kann vorgestellt werden!

Ich verwende einen Intel Pentium G3258 (z.Z. @ 3,2 GHz), welcher durch einem Arctic Freezer i11auf Temperatur gehalten wird. Das ganze sitzt auf einem ASRock H81M-HDS Board mit 2 x 2GB DDR3 RAM und wird von einem LC-Power Netzteil (LC6460GP3 V2.3 - GREEN POWER [450 W, 80+ Silber]) mit elektrischer Energie versorgt. Leider fehlt dem PC noch das "Herz" zum Falten, die richtige GPU. Ich schiele ja auf eine GTX 1050 (Ti) aufgrund der extrem niedrigen Verbrauchswerte und somit geringen Stromkosten. Eine GTX 750Ti wäre wohl auch noch eine Option und eine RX 460 interessant, wenngleich dabei nur wenige PPD bei rumkämen.
 Naja, zur Zeit verrichtet eine GTX 760 HerculeZ 2000 ihren Faltdienst. Sie ist schön leise, das schnellste was ich mein Eigen nennen kann aber leider auch durstig bei wenig PPD (175 - 190 W beim Falten fürs gesamte System). 

So, nun aber genug gesabbelt und Bilder gezeigt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brooker (19. Dezember 2016)

... so bald ich wieder GPUs reinbekomme, suchen wir was passendes für dich raus. Ich würde wenn auf eine 1050ti plädieren.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (9. Januar 2017)

Nach diversen Modifikationen und dem langsamen vorbereiten auf die Faltwoche vom 04.02 - 11.02.2017, möchte ich mein System hier ebenfalls nochmals vorstellen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein paar kleine Sachen fallen mir da bestimmt noch ein ... 

EDIT:

Musste das mit den Bild nochmal neu machen ... Das wollte nicht so wie ich das will


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2017)

Hardware ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Persönlich hätte ich ne andere Farbe gewählt da ich kein Weiss-Fan bin, aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Rarek (10. Januar 2017)

ich merk mir mal den Thread hier...
werd dann bei gelegenheit auch mal etwas posten ^^


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Januar 2017)

Gefällt mir, Snake


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hardware ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das war so gar nicht geplant ... Das hat sich dann nur so ergeben


----------



## JayTea (10. Januar 2017)

Farblich ist das System auf jeden Fall stimmig. Der Rest ist Geschmackssache! 
Kleine Nachfrage: was ist das für eine weiße "Stange" mit HOF-Schriftzug, im vierten BIld rechts?


----------



## brooker (10. Januar 2017)

... gemodetes PET-Rohr mit Reduzierstück?


----------



## moreply (10. Januar 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Farblich ist das System auf jeden Fall stimmig. Der Rest ist Geschmackssache!
> Kleine Nachfrage: was ist das für eine weiße "Stange" mit HOF-Schriftzug, im vierten BIld rechts?



Grafikkarten Stütze damit das PCB nicht absackt 

GALAX GeForce(R) GTX 1080 HOF Limited Edition - Hall of Fame (HOF) - Graphics Card

Sehr schönes System SnakeByte besonders die weiße Karte da könnt ich glatt eine 1080 Kaufen


----------



## Rarek (10. Januar 2017)

also... zu sehen in den ersten paar Bildern:

FX8350 unter einem HR-02 Macho begraben und gesteckt auf einem Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 bei 4,33GHz
(eventuell bekannt aus -> [REVIEW] AMD FX-8350 vs Intel i7 6700K - Wie gut sind sie wirklich? )
hinzu gesellen sich 4 Platten von Seagate (2x 80GB RAID0, eine 120GB und eine 1TB) und nen DVD Brenner
auch steckt hier noch eine R9 390X von Gigabyte getacktet auf 1100MHz (theoretisch... sie ist launisch) und 1525MHz beim Speicher
sowie ne Gigabyte 650TI mit 1032MHz core und 2700MHz Mem Takt (oder auch: @Stock)
dann noch 24GB Arbeitsspeicher  (16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport und 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws X - beide mit 1600 Taktung)
befeuert wird der schöne von nem Be-Quiet! Dark Power (?) Pro P11 750W
ihm hat noch nen TP-Link W-Lan Empfänger und hausen tut das ganze in einem Sharkoon M25-W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



anbei noch mal ein paar specs ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und noch ein anderes bild...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



unten mein alter  
aka nem FX 6300 @ 4,2GHz auf nem GA-970A-D3 in nem Sharkoon T9 (und der rest im neuen, wobei die NV bald wieder dort hinwandert)
zusammen mit seinem Be-Quiet! Pure Power L8 530W CM wäre das dann das nächste System welches nur zum Falten existiert
hier noch nen Bild als es noch lief, bevor ich es zerflückt hab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oben mein Server mit nem Xeon X3210 und unglaublichen 4GB Arbeitsspeicher  (und keinem Internet... noch... rettung naht, wenn das Paket eintrifft)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- hier ist kein Bild


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Januar 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Farblich ist das System auf jeden Fall stimmig. Der Rest ist Geschmackssache!
> Kleine Nachfrage: was ist das für eine weiße "Stange" mit HOF-Schriftzug, im vierten BIld rechts?





brooker schrieb:


> ... gemodetes PET-Rohr mit Reduzierstück?



Ohne diese Stange hängt die Graka durch ...
Ich hatte sie erst nicht verbaut weil ich dachte die Karte ist steif genug ... Aber weit gefehlt ... irgendwann hin die Karte durch ... Das sah ******** aus, daher habe ich diese Stange verbaut.
Seit dem hängt sie wieder genau so, wie Sie es soll.


----------



## SimonSlowfood (22. Januar 2017)

So, dann will ich auch mal.

Verbaute Hardware:

CPU: Intel Pentium G4400, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO 
Mainboard: MSI H110M Pro-VD 
RAM: Crucial DIMM   8GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 
HDDS: OCZ Vertex 2   60GB (Systemplatte)
2x Western Digital WD Red  5TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s 
Netzteil: be quiet! System Power 7  300W ATX 2.31 
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Silencio 352M schwarz, schallgedämmt 

Betriebssystem: Debian 8 "Jessie"
Software: PLEX, Samba, Nextcloud, Teamspeak3 Server,


Entstanden ist der Rechner zunächst als Homeserver, dann hat mich aber irgendwann ende 2016 der Folding@Home Virus infiziert und es wurde eine Zotax GTX 1050 Ti OC angeschafft und eingebaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die CPU wird momentan Semipassiv gekühlt. Gehäuselüfter sind vorn unten (rein) und hinten oben (raus) verbaut. Ich überlege, ob ich nicht evtl noch einen Lüfter oben einbauen soll, oder die CPU aktiv zu kühlen, statt semipassiv, da die CPU dauerhaft zu 50% (1 Kern) durchs Folding ausgelastet ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Januar 2017)

@SimonSlowfood:
Oben ein Lüfter rein, da die 1050 Ti das Gehäuse aufheizt und die Wärme raus muss (ich würde den Lüfter über den CPU-Anschluss regeln).


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. Januar 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @SimonSlowfood:
> Oben ein Lüfter rein, da die 1050 Ti das Gehäuse aufheizt und die Wärme raus muss (ich würde den Lüfter über den CPU-Anschluss regeln).



Dem schließe ich mich an ...
Nur würde ich noch einen Lüfter über dem CPU Kühler anbringen, um die Wärme wirklich aus dem Case zu bekommen ... Gerade weil du den CPU Semi-Passiv kühlst


----------



## brooker (23. Januar 2017)

... *mir an die eigene Nase fasse* ... Leute, wir sind hier zu sehr offtopic. Bitte lasst uns in der Rumpelkammer weiter machen. Markus oder ich verschieben gleich die Beiträge. Danke.


----------



## Derber-Shit (24. Januar 2017)

Hallo liebe Falter-Gemeinde,

im folgenden möchte ich euch nun meine Systeme vorstellen, welche schon falten oder mit denen ich es zumindest mal probieren möchte.
Fangen wir mit meinem Rechner zum Spielen an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit ihm möchte ich möglichst versuchen, soviel wie möglich aus den verlorenen Jahren wieder aufzuholen. Die beiden Fury X werden mir dabei helfen. Ansonsten gibt es nicht viel zu diesem System zu sagen... ich warte, wie viele derzeit, auf Ryzen. Momentan steckt ein AMD FX-8350 @ stock auf einem MSI 990FXA-Gaming und 16GB Corsair Vengeance Pro drin... Der Prozessor lässt sich leider so gut wie nicht übertakten, wohl aufgrund des Boards. Schade. Dafür konnte ich mir vor knapp zwei Wochen den Traum meiner ersten eigenen Custom-Wasserkühlung erfüllen.  Die Furys sollen auf lange Sicht auch unter Wasser gesetzt werden, ebenso wie das (kommende) Board.
Momentan falten nur die beiden Fury X auf Volllast. Ohne größere Optimierungen (habe noch nicht herausgefunden, was man da noch rausholen kann) ergibt sich eine PPD von 500k-700k. Es schwankt stark?

Zum zweiten System: Es handelt sich hier um meinen kleinen 24/7 Server, auch von mir liebevoll "der Riese" genannt. 
Für meine Uni-Projekte ist er die wichtigste Maschine in meinem Repertoire. auf ihm läuft ein Hypervisor (Proxmox) mit diversen VMs, welche alle ihre Dienste bereitstellen. Ich möchte ihn nicht mehr missen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verbaut ist dort ein Intel Celeron G1610T mit 2x 2,3 GHz, 16GB DDR3 ECC-RAM und 4x 3TB WD-RE (nun Gold) Festplatten. Er bewältigt seine Aufgaben erstaunlich gut, über den Celeron kann ich persönlich nicht klagen! 
Auf ihm werde ich die letzten Körner einsammeln: NaCI Client drauf und gib ihm. 


Nun zu einem meiner liebsten Rechenknechte, den ich leider nur selten anschalten kann. Erstanden habe ich das Gerät vor ca. 2 Jahre, als ich einen Server für ein Verteiltes Rechnen-Projekt als kleines privates Nebenprojekt mit ein paar anderen Kommilitonen gesucht habe. Da die Leute an unserem Rechenzentrum dafür keinen Server entbehren konnten/wollten und ich zufällig das damals günstige Angebot gesehen habe... musste ich zuschlagen. Ich liebe Server...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Server hat 4 Prozessorsockel mit jeweils einem 6-Kerner AMD Opteron 8345 und insgesamt 128GB an RAM. Zwei redundante Netzteile mit jeweils 1500W an Leistungsvermögen sichern die Stromzufuhr. Man könnte in diesen Server noch zusätzliche Grafikkarten einbauen. Zusätzlich kann man noch bis zu 8 2,5" Serverpladden einbauen, derzeit läuft er mit einem RAID5 aus drei 300GB Festpladden. Und ja, es fliegen einem die Ohren weg, wenn er läuft. Aber das einzig laute an ihm sind die Netzteillüfter - der Rest regelt sich nach dem Bootvorgang schnell herunter. 

Ich hab ihn einfach lieb...  Ich werde morgen oder übermorgen mal schauen, was er so an PPD hergibt. Vielleicht setze ich ihn wenigstens für die Krebstag-Faltwoche ein. Dauerhaft könnten mich 1. die Stromkosten und 2. die Lautstärke umbringen.  Aber für Aufgaben, wo man kurz viel Rechenleistung braucht.. ist er einfach wie gemacht.

Zusätzlich zu diesen Systemen habe ich noch einen Ersatzrechner, welchen ich eigentlich nur als Reserve für meine LAN-Partys nehme, welche ich in meinem Freundeskreis mind. einmal im Jahr veranstalte. Irgendeiner kann immer seinen PC nicht mitnehmen... dafür ist er da. Da er aber demnächst ein Upgrade mit Altteilen erhält poste ich ihn erst später. Das lohnt sich für die zwei Tage im Ist-Zustand nicht mehr. 

Mein MacBook Pro Late 15" 2013 faltet auch fleißig mit, wenn ich unterwegs bin. 


Das war es soweit von mir. Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt, dann zögert bitte nicht sie zu stellen.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Rarek (24. Januar 2017)

*sabber*

was das fürn Monster den du da als Monitorständer nutzt? 
sieht aus wie nen G5 oder G6 wenn ich mich net irre

und auf'm vorletzten Bild:
wo wurden denn die CPU's versteckt? ich vermute das die beiden Kästen hinten durch diese sein könnten, aber anderweitig müssten das die beiden NT's sein
unter den Festplattenschächten vielleicht? ... ich bin max 3HE gewöhnt  da wird nicht soviel gestapelt ^^


----------



## foldinghomealone (24. Januar 2017)

Nicht schlecht...



Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Mit ihm möchte ich möglichst versuchen, soviel wie möglich aus den verlorenen Jahren wieder aufzuholen. Die beiden Fury X werden mir dabei helfen. Ansonsten gibt es nicht viel zu diesem System zu sagen... ich warte, wie viele derzeit, auf Ryzen.


Ich befürchte, dass du bis dahin bestimmt eine 1070 an Stromkosten verfaltest...


----------



## brooker (24. Januar 2017)

... das ist wahrlich ein Park. Die Furys müssten noch, soweit wie möglich, aufn Sweetpoint gebracht werden. Der Verbrauch wäre sonst sehr hoch. Wie heißt der Server? Hast du das Anschluß-Kit für die GPUs?


----------



## Derber-Shit (24. Januar 2017)

Hallo Rarek, foldinghomealone und brooker,

danke für eure Antworten. 
*@Rarek*: Freut mich, dass er dir gefällt. Richtig, es ist ein G6 mit 4 HU. Die CPUs und der RAM sind in einem eigenen Schlitten untergebracht, welche man von vorne aus dem Server herausziehen kann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*@foldinghomealone*: Da hast du wohl recht. Aber was soll ich machen. Ich habe nun mal die beiden und mein kleiner Würfel würde Jahrzehnte brauchen (ist mittlerweile auch am falten).

*@brooker*: Dankesehr. Ja, ich habe über die Zeit ganz schön was angesammelt. Wenn man die Furys noch effizienter betreiben kann wäre das schon ne feine Sache. 
Nein, die Kabel habe ich leider nicht aber die sind auf Ebay gar nicht mal so teuer. Die Teilenummern dazu hatte ich vor Ewigkeiten mal herausgesucht. Das sind zwei Kabel für die beiden weißen Anschlüsse bei den beiden Netzteilen hinten, welche jeweils 2x 6pin PCIe-Anschlüsse bereitstellen, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.

Generell finde ich es schade, dass ich den G6 nicht so oft nutzen kann - er hätte mehr verdient.  Eigentlich steht er sich die meiste Zeit die Kerne in seinen Bauch. Nur ab und zu, wenn wir mal ein Projekt machen, wird er für maximal ein, vielleicht zwei Tage angeworfen.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## foldinghomealone (25. Januar 2017)

@Derber-Shit: Was man machen sollst[/] weiß ich nicht, weil ich nicht weiß, wie lang du faltest. 

Annahme wäre, du faltest 4 Jahre mit zwei Fury 24/7. Macht geschätzt für's Gesamtsystem 450W und bekommst 900'PPDs. Dann könntest dir genausogut ne 1080er kaufen und würdest auf 4 Jahre genausoviele Punkte machen und immer noch 500€ gespart haben sparen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (25. Januar 2017)

Hallo foldinghomealone,

danke für deine Antwort. So lange werden die Furys wohl nicht drin bleiben, aber mal sehen. Wechseln werde ich sie jetzt auf jeden Fall nicht. 
Vielleicht ist Vega ja ganz nett. Aber danke für deine Mühe, mir das einmal aufzuzeigen. 

So, mein LAN-Party Rechner hat ein Upgrade bekommen - jetzt müsste ich nur noch den Fehler 55 auf den ersten beiden RAM-Bänken weg bekommen, dann kann da auch mehr RAM drauf! Damit kann man nun auch falten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Cartesius (25. Januar 2017)

Welch GPU steckt denn in deinem LAN-PC?

Wenn du dich "eingefoldet" hast, magst du dann deine PPD ini Holdies PPD-Performance Tabelle einpflegen?
Alles zur Tabelle findest du hier, oder fragst einfach in der Rumpelkammer nach.


----------



## Derber-Shit (25. Januar 2017)

Hallo Cartesius,

danke für deine Nachricht. Momentan steckt da eine Nvidia GTX295 drin - einfach weil ich abseits meiner beiden Furys nur noch eine GTX480 und eine Radeon HD6970 habe, welche aber beide derzeit verliehen sind. 
Ich muss leider fragen, da ich es nicht besser weiß: Wofür sind diese Tabellen gut?


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2017)

Sehr oft kommt die Frage was bringt diese oder diese Karte so an Punkten und so hat man ne schöne Tabelle mit der man gute Vergleiche anstellen wie die eigene Karte sich im Vergleich zu anderen verhalten. 

Bevor du noch fragst, mit der GTX 295 kann man nicht mehr falten da sie nicht mehr unterstützt wird.


----------



## Derber-Shit (25. Januar 2017)

Hallo A.Meier-PS3,

danke für deine Antwort. Das hattest du mir schon per PN mitgeteilt, glaube ich. Aber danke nochmals für deine Bestätigung. Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr vor damit zu falten. Für den Rechner bräuchte ich entweder etwas neues oder ich lasse nur die CPU falten...


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## JayTea (31. Januar 2017)

* A K T U A L I S I E R U N G *
Ich beziehe mich in diesem Beitrag auf meine erste Vorstellung. 
Der Grund für das Update ist ein Hardwaredefekt in der zweiten Januarwoche. In einer Nacht ist der PC beim Folden (GPU only) selbstständig ausgegangen und war am nächsten Morgen nicht mehr zum Starten zu überreden; ein paar LEDs leuchteten/flackerten auf dem Mainboard, sonst nichts. Erste Idee "Netzteiltausch" hat leider nichts gebracht. Erst ein neues Mainboard verschaffte Abhilfe! (Garantiefall nach einem knappen Jahr im Einsatz.) Bei der ganzen Aktion war ich natürlich gezwungen den PC komplett zu zerlegen und kam auf die Idee, diesen Umstand zu nutzen und gleich die Wakü anzupassen.

Die Änderungen:

Netzteil: Enermax Platimax 500W  >>>* be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 750W* 
Pumpe: Eheim 1046, 230V  >>>* Aquacomputer aquastream XT Ultra* 
Radiator: Alphacool 360er, 30mm slim  >>> *Alphacool NexXxos XT45* *X-Flow* 
Lüfter: Enermax 120mm mit eigenem Poti, Steuerung über einfache (0V, 7V, 12V) Lüftersteuerung  >>>  *3x Noctua NF-F12 PWM (Radiator) +  2x Noctua NF-S12A PWM (Gehäuse: Front + Boden), Steuerung über Mainboard/ASUS Software FanXpert 3* 


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*
*Der Umbau:
Mir ging es darum den Radiator nach außen zu verlegen, sodass ich zusätzlich die Aussparungen für die Radiatorfläche angepasst, maximiert habe (im Gegensatz zu drei 120mm Löchern vorher). Zur Hilfe habe ich mir auf Papier eine Schablone angefertigt.
Das Case vorher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mit Schablone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das Resultat


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erster Test des neuen Radiators 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Bis der Anschluss durch sein Loch gepasst hat, hat es ne Weile gedauert. )

 Außerdem kommt zwischen Lüfter und Radiator jeweils eine 7mm dicke Lüftervorkammer (Shroud) aus Gummi zum Einsatz, um den Totraum im Bereich der Lüfternarbe zu verringern und den Lüfter vom Gehäuse zu entkoppeln. 
Diese haben mich allerdings nicht hundertprozentig überzeugt, da sie an den Rändern deutlich dicker sind als der Lüfterrahmen und deshalb in den Luftstrom hineinragen.

Radiator-Lüfter von unten an der Innenseite des Gehäusedeckels. Links der Zulauf.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shoruds im Luftstrom?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch in die Gehäusefront habe ich ein größeres Loch gefräst (vorher 3x 80mm),
um dort einen weiteren und größeren Gehäuselüfter unterzubringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während des Schraubens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das Ergebnis am Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Allgemeinen ist das System deutlich leiser als vorher. Die Kühlleistung dürfte auch ein wenig besser sein, wobei mir da die konkreten Vergleichswerte zu vorher fehlen.


----------



## Rarek (31. Januar 2017)

und ich sitze hier und habe keinen günstigen AM3+ Block ... bzw. finde keinen
aber naja, Eddy wirds schon irgendwie richten... hoff ich


----------



## kampfschaaaf (31. Januar 2017)

Hai, 

habe jetzt alles angefahren, was ich aufbieten kann. Alles läuft mit Standardtakt: Das sollte dem Team in der Faltwoche einiges an WUs falten können. Das läuft in dieser Config jetzt bis zum 11.02. durch.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## brooker (31. Januar 2017)

... egal wann ich hier reinschaue, ich sehe nur "nice nice"


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2017)

brooker schrieb:


> ... egal wann ich hier reinschaue, ich sehe nur "nice nice"



Kann ich bestätigen - geht mir genau so


----------



## HisN (11. Februar 2017)

Kurz war die 2.4 Mio PPD-Zeit^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5960X 
2xTitan X Pascal.


----------



## brooker (11. Februar 2017)

... kurz aber schön! Aber wir haben es auf Video


----------



## HisN (11. Februar 2017)

Jetzt weißte warum ich so gedrängelt haben


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2017)

Für meinen Geschmack etwas sehr lange Schläuche aber sonst schönes System.


----------



## HisN (11. Februar 2017)

Kein Fenster im System, kann aussehen wie es will. Leistung zählt^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Februar 2017)

Jedem das seine aber ne kleine Frage hab ich:
Irgendwie werd ich von der Verschlauchung her nicht ganz schlau > wie ist die Flussrichtung des Wassers?

Ich frage weil mich der Heatkiller auf der CPU verwirrt:
Hab selber einen verbaut und das ist der Eingang der in der Mitte > ist mal die Durchflussrichtung am Kühler geändert worden oder kühlst du ganz bewusst zu erst die beiden Titan's?


----------



## HisN (11. Februar 2017)

Der Eingang ist in der Mitte, und die Flussrichtung hast Du daraus richtig geschlossen.
Die CPU ist von den Temperatur her das unkritischste Teil in meinem Rechner, und ich mag es wenn das Wasser von unten nach oben fließt, weil es dabei die Luft im System einfacher mitnimmt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. Februar 2017)

Hewlett Packard Z420 Workstation
Intel Xeon E5 - 2670 / 8 Core/ 16 Threads und schonungslose 115W TDP
nVidia Quadro 5000 2,5GB ECC GDDR5
32GB DDR3 1600MHz ECC RAM
256GB SSD
2x 500GB Western Digital Green RAID 0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So arbeiten 305Watt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verbrauch für diese CPU / GPU WU ca. >4kW


----------



## JayTea (28. Februar 2017)

Schön, schön! 
Dennoch scheint mir 1 Thread für die GPU etwas wenig, oder? Wahrscheinlich wird die ausgebremst!?
Verbrauch: du meinst sicherlich 4kW*h*.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Dennoch scheint mir 1 Thread für die GPU etwas wenig, oder? Wahrscheinlich wird die ausgebremst!?


Glaub eher nicht das die ausgebremst wird > nVidia Quadro 5000 ist noch was aus dem Fermi-Lager (GTX 400) und da ist die benötigte Unterstützung noch nicht so hoch.

Problematisch könnte auch 14 Threads beim SMP werden, da es eine Verdoppelung einer Primzahl ist.


----------



## Rarek (28. Februar 2017)

nein, ich denke er  meinte schon kW
denn die Zeit kommt bei der WU daher, welche ~5h braucht
zumindest schrieb ihm oben was von nem "Verbrauch" von 305W auf das System... wobei auch das nicht auf 4kW / 5h kommt...

mein Server mit Hackbrett usw. zeiht jedenfalls schöne 200W aus der Dose ^^
(alleine 35W der LWL Switch... ...es hat doch jeder nen LWL Switch rumstehen...  )


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. Februar 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Verbrauch: du meinst sicherlich 4kW*h*.


Richtig, die Stadtwerke rechnen ja in Kilowattstunden ab. 



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> nVidia Quadro 5000 ist noch was aus dem Fermi-Lager (GTX 400) und da ist die benötigte Unterstützung noch nicht so hoch.
> 
> Problematisch könnte auch 14 Threads beim SMP werden, da es eine Verdoppelung einer Primzahl ist.


Die Quadro 5000 entspricht in etwa einer GTX 465. Das mit den Primzahlen habe ich gelesen, aber so recht nicht verstanden wieso dies ein Problem darstellt. 

Insgesamt lief die Workstation ca. 16h und 30min. Davon 3h mit CPU WU. Danach nur noch die GPU WU. Den Verbrauch konnte ich dabei mitten in der Nacht aber nicht mehr genau vom Messgerät ablesen. Waren in etwa >200W nur noch die GPU WU. Sofern ich mich richtig entsinne hat die Quadro 5000 ca. 150W. 

Das Upgrade der Abschlagszahlung muss sich ja lohnen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. Februar 2017)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Das mit den Primzahlen habe ich gelesen, aber so recht nicht verstanden wieso dies ein Problem darstellt.


Das hat was mit der Arbeitsaufteilung der WU selber zu tun:
Jede WU wurde so erstellt das sie in mehreren Datenströmen aufgeteilt werden kann.

Normalerweise geht es wenn die Threadanzahl durch eine der folgenden Zahlen teilbar ist > 2, 3, 5
Auch wenn es faltechnisch keinen wirklich Sinn macht, bekommt man auch mit einem einzelnen Thread WUs. 

Oberhalb von 12 Threads kommt man in den Gross-Thread-Bereich (ich nenn den Bereich so, weiss aber nicht wie er korrekt genannt wird) und hier kann man sich nicht 100% auf die oben gennanten Teiler verlassen (27 wäre eigentlich ein Vielfaches von 3 und es geht zum Beispiel nicht) > meine Empfehlung oberhalb von 15 nur gerade Zahlen verwenden.


Ps.:
Dürft mich gerne richtig stellen, bin mir nicht ganz 100% sicher ob ich es ganz korrekt erklärt habe.


----------



## Rarek (28. Februar 2017)

ich denke das passt so ^^
zumindest hab ich noch nichts anderees bisher gehört

zu den großen WU's:
hießen die nicht Big SMTP ? (oder so)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (1. März 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> zu den großen WU's:
> hießen die nicht Big SMTP ? (oder so)


BigWU und BigSMP die unter "bigadv" liefen gibt es nicht mehr.

Ein Teil der a7-WU's laufen mit bis zu 32 Threads, aber dass ist aktuell ein relativ kleiner Teil > keine Ahnung ob diese "Gross-a7-WUs" einen speziellen Namen haben.


----------



## Rarek (1. März 2017)

war mir doch so, dass das aus längst vergangenen Märchen stammte


----------



## Averdan (14. März 2017)

Hier mal mein System:

CPU: i5-6600K
GPU: MSI R9 390 Gaming G8
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VIII Hero
RAM: 4x4 GB DDR4 @3000MHz, Corsair Vengeance
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 256GB
HDD: Western Digital Green 2TB
PSU: BeQuiet! Straight Power 10CM 600W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier das Tagebuch dazu... musste erst mal einiges von früher aufarbeiten.

Stromverbrauch beim Folding muss ich noch checken. Habe schon ein Messgerät bestellt aber fürchte mich ein wenig vor der Realität


----------



## Bumblebee (14. März 2017)

Schönes Teil 
Allerdings würde ich (für meinen Geschmack) mit etwas weniger "Leuchtmittel" arbeiten
.. bin halt eher der Dezente


----------



## Averdan (14. März 2017)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schönes Teil
> Allerdings würde ich (für meinen Geschmack) mit etwas weniger "Leuchtmittel" arbeiten
> .. bin halt eher der Dezente



Danke  Schaut auf dem Bild ein bisserl extremer aus. Sind UV-Aktive Lüfter und Schläuche. Daher sieht man vor allem diese Teile leuchten. Kann ich aber via der Lüftersteuerung dimmen bzw. ganz abschalten wenns mich mal stört (gerade bei Filme schauen oder zocken drehe ich das dann meistens ab).


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (16. März 2017)

Also Respekt , hier steckt sicher einiges an Arbeit drin. 

Der Stromverbrauch wäre natürlich interessant .


----------



## Averdan (16. März 2017)

nooby-on-mp3 schrieb:


> Also Respekt , hier steckt sicher einiges an Arbeit drin.
> 
> Der Stromverbrauch wäre natürlich interessant .



Danke dir 
Ja tut es, aber die Arbeit hört nicht auf. muss noch die Graka unter Wasser setzen  ist eh alles im Tagebuch beschrieben.

Also habe gestern mal eine Runde gefoldet und mit dem Messgerät "brennenstuhl PM 231" insgesamt ca. 380 Watt gemessen. Wenn ich die Leds gedimmt oder ganz runter gefahren habe waren es dann ca. 365-370 Watt.

Lief die ganze Nacht durch, und CPU und GPU WU haben so insgesamt um die 5 Stunden gebraucht (waren kleinere). 
Also konkret; habe ich von 22Uhr bis heute früh ca. 7:30 gemessen, davon ca. 5h falten mit surfen usw. und wahrscheinlich um die 4h idle *insgesamt 1,9kWh*. d.h. bei mir hat das insgesamt 38 cent ausgemacht. Gut, waren ja auch nur 5h falten. 
Wenn ich das runterbreche, ca. 4cent pro 1 Stunde falten 
kann das stimmen????


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. März 2017)

Averdan schrieb:


> Danke dir
> Wenn ich das runterbreche, ca. 4cent pro 1 Stunde falten
> kann das stimmen????


Ich komme eher auf 10ct/h falten, wenn man mit 25ct/kWh rechnet


----------



## Averdan (16. März 2017)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Ich komme eher auf 10ct/h falten, wenn man mit 25ct/kWh rechnet



hmm ja stimmt . wenn man die 380 Watt auf 5 stunden rechnet kommt 1,9kWh raus und bei 25cent/kWh wären es ca. 10 cent/h.

Irgendwie misst das ding dann nicht richtig. Lief ja insgesamt ca. 9,5h. D.h. ca. 4,5h im Idle und da hat er sicher nicht 0kWh verbraucht. Naja vielleicht waren es ja eben ca. 360kWh (da ich dei Leds ausgeschalten hatte). Das wären dann 1,8kWh und die restlichen 4,5h waren es dann 100kWh (ein Durchschnittsverbrauch von ca. 22Watt im Idle) das könnte hinkommen. Strom kostet hier bei mir ca. 20 cent/kWh. Wären dann 7cent/h beim falten.

*Aber ok, wird jetzt sehr Off-topic* . Zumindest gut zu wissen, dass es nicht 20 oder mehr cent pro Stunde sind.


----------



## Rarek (16. März 2017)

da er aber anscheinend für 20ct seinen Strom kriegt, dann kannste nicht von 25 ct ausgehen 
... zumindest falls er einen 20ct Tarif hat

messzeitraum sind 9,5h (2200 vom vortag zu 0730 des nächsten Tages)
ich nehme mal dreist 400Wh aus den 1,9kWh raus (weil 4,5h aus surfen und ähnlichem bestanden)
komme so auf 1,5kWh für 5h falten, aka 3ct/h falten - ja du liegst da gut dranne ^^



ps. warum biste schneller gewesen ? das geht so nicht...


----------



## arcDaniel (16. April 2017)

Ich wollte einfach mal mein Fortschritt von meinem Re-Build Faltrechner zeigen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss die GPU hängt etwas, allerdings nach gründlicher Analyse habe ich festgestellt, dass es nicht die Grafikkarte selbst ist, welche sich verbiegt, sonder PCI-E Slot nachgibt


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (16. April 2017)

@arcDaniel

Darf ich nochmal kurz in den Raum fragen, was das für ein Case ist ... Ich möchte mein Corsair nämlich auch irgendwann ersetzen ... Irgendwie gefällt mir das riesen Case nicht mehr ... Durch die AIO brauche ich nun nicht mehr son riesen Ding


----------



## arcDaniel (16. April 2017)

Ist ein Phanteks Evolv ATX, hier auch ein erstes kleines Fazit:
-Verarbeitung super
-würde es vielleicht nochmal kaufen
-nach dem Kauf erste Berichte gelesen, dass der Airflow recht schlecht sein soll, gerade wenn es um Wasserkühlung geht
-Erste Tips zur Verbesserung des Airflow sofort erledigt;
--viel zu kleines und dichtes Mesh-Gitter von den Seitenschlitzen entfernt
--den Oberen Radiator ordenlich abgedichtet

Muss aber auch sagen, dass Berichte über mangelnden Airflow eher 500W+ zu kühlen hatten und Lüfterdrehzahlen von 1000rpm+ hatten.
Beim Falten muss ich nur 180-220Watt kühlen und gehen von Lüfterdrehzahlen um die 700rpm aus --> somit sollten die verfügbaren Luftöffnungen reichen um einen für mein System nötigen Airflow zu garantieren. 

Bin gespannt wie es danach läuft. Notfalls muss der Deckel bearbeitet werden...


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. April 2017)

Bläst denn deine Wakü die Abwärme ins Gehäuse?


----------



## arcDaniel (18. April 2017)

Teils, sie läuft jetzt und die temperaturen sind gut. Wenn die Gehäusetüren auf sind, gehen die Temps nur 2-3grad runter, also müsste main Airflow im Gehäuse gut sein


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PCGHGS (18. April 2017)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Ist ein Phanteks Evolv ATX, hier auch ein erstes kleines Fazit:
> 
> -Erste Tips zur Verbesserung des Airflow sofort erledigt;
> --viel zu kleines und dichtes Mesh-Gitter von den Seitenschlitzen entfernt
> --den Oberen Radiator ordenlich abgedichtet


Ich hab das gleiche Gehäuse wie du.
Könntest du ein paar Bilder von den Modifikation machen?


----------



## arcDaniel (18. April 2017)

Mach ich, wenn ich zuhause bin [emoji16] wie viel es bring kann ich aber nicht sagen, weil ich es nicht original kenne [emoji57]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## arcDaniel (18. April 2017)

Hier mal ein Foto wo das Mesh aus den Seitenschlitzen weg ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde es sogar optisch schöner.

Und hier meine Bastelabdichtung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist tesa extra Power® ECO REPAIR, lässt sich sehr gut damit arbeiten und ist stabil. Natürlich sieht man hier nur einen Teil, aber alle Öffnungen rund um den oberen Radiator sind abgeklebt, damit die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse gedrückt wird und auf keinen Fall zurück, was bei diesem Gehäuse mit das grösste Problem zu sein scheint.


----------



## Lioyd (2. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich erst seit Heut in diesem Forum bin und erst seit drei Tage am Falten wollt ich mich mal geschwind mit meinen derzeit noch zwei PCs die ich zum Falten nehmen vorstellen.
Die richtige Vorstellung habe ich bereits im Thread "Die Falter des Teams#70335 stellen sich vor!" gemacht und dort wurde ich von JayTea darauf aufmerksam gemacht das man hier seine PCs vorstellen darf.

Derzeit nutze ich einen MAC und ein Windows PC´s zum Falten, bastel allerdings noch an einem älteren IBM   X3200 M3 Tower Server den ich vor dem Schrott retten konnte um diesen ebenfalls zum Falten zu nutzen.


Zum MAC:
CPU: Intel i5-4260u mit 1,40GHz
RAM: 8 GB 

Zum Windows PC:
HP Z420 Workstation
Windows 10
Intel Xenon CPU E-1620 3,60 HZ 8 Kerne
RAM 32 GB DDR3 
Nvidia GeForce GT 740  

Grüße und fröhliches Falten


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juni 2017)

... jetzt fehlen nur noch schöne Bilder


----------



## moreply (16. August 2017)

Hallo,

Da der WaKü 970 Folder jetzt endlich läuft gibt es auch ein paar Fotos  Zusätzlich dazu noch mein Gaming System.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Specs F@H System:

-x2 Gainward GTX 970(H²O)@1400mhz 54°C max

-AMD FX 6300

-MSI 970 SLI Krait

-Corsair Vengeance 650M

-Watercool Heatkiller 970

-Aquastream XT 

-420er Radi





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Specs Gaming System:

-MSI R9 390X(H²O) 57°C max

-FX 8350(H²O)@4,5Ghz 46°C max

-AS Rock 990FX Fataly Killer

-Kingston Hyper X 1600 White 16GB

-BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 550w

-Corsair 750D

-360er Radiator

-x2 240er Radiator

-Magicool DCP450


----------



## brooker (16. August 2017)

... danke für den Beitrag. Evtl. erkennt der eine oder andere Spender seine Hardware wieder, die nun in einer Folding Partnerschaft Gutes tut. Nochmals danke dafür


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. August 2017)

@moreply:
Hat das einen bestimmten Grund das du die Aquastream XT senkrecht montiert hast? 
Ist ja eine nicht vom Hersteller vorgesehene Betriebslage und einfach grundlose würde ich das nicht in einen 24/7-Rechner einbauen.


----------



## moreply (16. August 2017)

Gerade knickt mir schlauch. So schädlich


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. August 2017)

Du hast sicher einen höheren Verschleiss als es eigentlich sein sollte und das führt früher oder später zu einer gut hörbaren Pumpe (man kann dann die Innereien wechseln).

Hast du es mit einer Knickschutzfeder versucht?
Ich hab auch schon ganz gute Erfahrungen mit Winkel die aus zwei drehbahren 45° Segmenten bestehen gemacht > sowas hier zum Beispiel Alphacool HF Winkeladapter Doppel-45deg drehbar G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Deep Black | Adapter | Anschlusse | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Switzerland


----------



## brooker (16. August 2017)

... bitte offtopic in der Rumpelkammer weitermachen.

Wer stellt als nächstes sein System vor?


----------



## Stefan84 (20. August 2017)

Aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich hier meinen Knecht auch nochmal präsentieren, seit dem letzten Mal hat sich ja einiges getan in der Hardware 

Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite 780T Big Tower
NT: Seasonic G550 PCGH-Edition
MB: MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon
CPU: Intel Core i7 7700K + Noctua NH-D15
GPU: MSI Geforce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X
RAM: 2x8 GB DDR4-3200 G.Skill Ripjaws V
Sound: Creative X-Fi Titanium
SSD: 1x Samsung 840 Evo 250 GB (System), 1x Crucial MX300 1 TB (Daten, Spiele)
HDD: 2x WD Green 1 TB + 2 TB


----------



## Bumblebee (20. August 2017)

... Sauber ...


----------



## Stefan84 (20. August 2017)

Naja, so ganz gefällt es mir noch nicht, vor allem das Kabelmanagement... Aber dafür leuchtet er jetzt noch mehr


----------



## dergunia (14. September 2017)

Mein Falter läuft mit Dem Herz eines i7 6700k @4,5GHz wird betreut vo  16GB RAM. Unterstützt wird die CPU von einer MSI Gaming X GTX 1070 und diversen Festplatten. Die nötige Leistung wird von eine bequiet Dark Power P11 bereitgestellt. Genaueres gibt's auf meinem Profil


----------



## S754 (14. September 2017)




----------



## Rarek (14. September 2017)

aha... fährt er hier mit nem G7 rum... so so 

ich werde wohl auch mal wieder ein Update zu meiner hardware hier Posten, da meine Vohrige Vorstellung doch schon etwas her ist ^^
ich muss nurnoch ein paar Bilder machen 


nun denn...
ich gehe mal nach der Reihenfolge, wie sie auch in der Signatur zu finden ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ist mein Großer Rechner mit ner 390X von Gigabyte unter Wasser und nem FX 8350 dazu
weiter unten sieht man meine etwas... dezent plazierte SSD (ich hatte durch die WaKü nirgends anders platz  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


als nächstes haben wir meinen momentan am verstaubenden 2. PC, welcher mit ner 650TI und nem FX6300 daherkommt
momentan dient er mir auch als ESD sicheres Festplattenlager




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dies ist mein Office PC
er hat nur ne 750Ti und nen FX4300 intus - für das eine oder andere Spiel zwischendurch aber dennoch gut gewappnet
die Behausung besteht aus den Überresten eines Terra fertig PC's aus dem Jahre 2008 - natürlich in schönem beige-weiß ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ist mein Hauptserver
er läuft momentan mit NethServer und ist mutti für alles - außer Fileserver

im hintergrund zu sehen ist meine bestimmt VDE konforme Belüftung für mein Heimnetzwerk 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu guter letzt hab ich dann noch dieses 3HE Monster als Fileserver 
die Hardware aka Mainboard + CPU bräuchte der zwar mal wieder neu, aber sonst läuft der gut (230W im Leerlauf )
darüber zu sehen mein kleiner 24 Port Switch mit 26 Ports

ps.
 das kleine rote Paket auf dem guten Ikea Couchtisch ist nen Athlon aus der ersten "wir schlagen Intel" Ära


----------



## blaubär (14. September 2017)

@Rarek 
Was hast du dir denn da auf dem letzten Bild aus Lego gebaut?  Ein Gestell, damit mehr Luft von unten nachkommt?


----------



## Rarek (15. September 2017)

blaubär schrieb:


> @Rarek
> Was hast du dir denn da auf dem letzten Bild aus Lego gebaut?  Ein Gestell, damit mehr Luft von unten nachkommt?



genau das... der stirbt an Überhitzung sonst...
wenn er das noch 3-4 mal macht, dann zieh ich den aus und klatsch da mal nen lüfter drauf... 
kann doch net so schwer sein ne ordentliche Kühlung zu baun


----------



## Bumblebee (15. September 2017)

Rarek schrieb:


> genau das... der stirbt an Überhitzung sonst...
> wenn er das noch 3-4 mal macht, dann zieh ich den aus und klatsch da mal nen lüfter drauf...
> kann doch net so schwer sein ne ordentliche Kühlung zu baun



... wird übrigens oft unterschätzt wie viel Wärme die Teile produzieren
Bei mir hat seinerzeit tatsächlich mal einer die Füsschen gestreckt


----------



## JayTea (15. September 2017)

Habe auch eine Frage. 
Erstes Bild:  [INNEN] Case -> Lüfter(push) -> Radiator (L60?) -> ??? [AUSSEN]
Was sind diese drei`schwarzen  Dinger, wo auch noch alphacool drauf steht?


----------



## Rarek (16. September 2017)

JayTea schrieb:


> Habe auch eine Frage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der Radi ist nen 45'er und die "schwarzen Dinger" sind in ALC gummihüllen eingepackte Lüfter (jene Hüllen kamen eigentlich von den Blauen Lüftern ne etage tiefer  )

das Blaue sind Lüfter aus dem hause ALC und laufen mit gut 3k rpm - sie dienen mir für heiße Sommer als zusätzliche Lüfter (push)
dann kommt der Radi und oben drauf sind dann Bitfenix Lüfter im pull betrieb, welche immer auf gut 100rpm laufen (außer beim Falten - da laufen sie auf 1500rpm)
getoppt wird das dann mir nem Lüftergitter

diese technik ist zwar im sommer nicht Leise, aber effizient genug, damit er mir net warm läuft beim Falten im Sommer ^^
(ein MoRa ist finanziell einfach nicht drinne)

im push/pull Betrieb erzeugt das ganze eine verringerung der Wassertemperatur auf 10K über den 28°C die im Sommer bei mir im Zimmer sind
(pull liegt bei ~14K und 22°C Zimmertemperatur im Winter)


und man verzeih mir, wenn ich die Einheiten falsch genutzt habe


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. September 2017)

R5 1600x und fx 6300. Bilder folgen später.


----------



## picar81_4711 (9. Oktober 2017)

Hab jetzt eine meiner zwei GTX 1080 TI in einen neuen Rechner eingebaut. Obwohl der nur mit 3 GHZ läuft, kommen auch ca. 1 Mio. PPD raus. Vorher wurde die GTX 1080TI mit 4,2 GHZ befeuert. Läuft jetzt viel sparsamer....ca. 270 W.......es ist nur ein 400W Netzteil verbaut.....hätte mir nicht gedacht, dass es für die Grafikkarte reicht. Empfohlen werden ja 600W......



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab in der Faltwoche eine 1080 und eine 1080 Ti mit meinem 450W Super Flower Platinum dauerbelastet. Null Problemo.
Beim Stresstesten dauerhaft über 600W an der Steckdose auch kein Thema.
Kommt halt immer aufs Netzteil an. Hab bei CB einen Test gelesen, dass das Netzteil erst bei über 700W abschaltet. Ausprobiert hab ichs nicht.
GX-S und Platinum King im Test: Effiziente Preisbrecher von Cougar und Super Flower (Seite 6) - ComputerBase
Andere Netzteile können nicht so viel ab.


----------



## brooker (10. Dezember 2017)

... der letzte Monat war schon leer, hier ist Platz für die nächste Vorstellung oder gerne auch mehr


----------



## Ramonx56 (10. Dezember 2017)

Kommt noch... wenn die gesleevten Kabel verbaut sind.


----------



## Falco (10. Dezember 2017)

Hi 

Hier mal mein PC: ( sorry leicht verstaubt )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Xeon E3 1230 v3 ( 1,00 Volt VCore )
AsRock H87 Pro4
16GB DDR3 1600
Asus Strix 980GTX ( 1475 Mhz GPU / 4000 Mhz RAM )
250GB SSD
1TB HDD

Stromverbrauch beim GPU-Falten: ca. 230W.


LG Falco


----------



## brooker (10. Dezember 2017)

... schön anzuschauen! Wie sieht das Frischluft Konzept aus?


----------



## Falco (10. Dezember 2017)

Grafikkarte: max.: 59°C
CPU: max.: 59°C

Bleibt alles angenehm ,,warm''

inkl. CPU-Falten bin ich übrigens bei ca. 268W.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## u78g (1. Januar 2018)

So, da mein kleiner Falter nach langem Umbau gestern fertig geworden ist, möchte ich Euch natürlich nichts vorenthalten 
Vielleicht kommt Jemanden das Gehäuse irgendwie bekannt vor  ......ein großes DANKESCHÖN von mir an brooker !!!

Zu der Hardware:

MoBo: Asrock H270M Pro
CPU:  I3 7100T
RAM: 8GB Corsair 
GraKa: Zotac GTX 1060 mini
Netzteil: Be quiet sfx L 400 (es wurde aber sfx L 500 geliefert...um so besser  )
Gehäuse: AeroCool  ( von brooker  )

...da ich noch einiges WaKühl Komponenten rum liegen hatte, fiel mir der Entschluß nicht schwer was das Kühlkonzept an geht.

In den nächsten Tagen wird noch etwas an den Einstellungen verbessert, mal sehen in wie weit sich der Verbrauch noch senken läßt.
Der Faltknecht läuft aktuell mit ca. 415000PPD bei 128 Watt ( wobei die D5 Pumpe ca. 14 Watt brauchst  )

ein paar Bilder gibts natürlich auch


----------



## u78g (1. Januar 2018)

achja....ich wünsche Allen ein gesundes und faltfrohen 2018


----------



## brooker (1. Januar 2018)

... das neue Jahr fängt wirklich gut an! Der "kleine Falter" gefällt mir sehr gut und das Kühlkonzept auch. Gut gemacht und Gehäuse optimal verwertet! 

Frage aus reiner Neugier: Der Radi vorn schaufelt sicher rein und der oben raus, oder? Laufen die Lüfter gleich schnell?

PS: gern geschehen und wenn du wieder mal was brauchst, einfach fragen, evtl kann ich wieder helfen.


----------



## u78g (1. Januar 2018)

...genau!  Der Radi vorn schaufelt rein und der oben raus,Lüfter drehen gleich schnell.....das ist in diesem Fall kein Problem weil sich die Luft beim reinschaufeln nicht so stark erwärmt. Ich hatte mal die Lufttemp. hinter dem vorderen Radi gemessen ca. 5° über Umgebungstemperarur.
Am oberen Radi kommen 8° über Umgebungstemperatur raus.

Interessant wird dan Ganze wenn ich noch eine 2. Graka einbaue. Dann muss ich wohl beide Radis auf reinschaufeln stellen und die warme luft nach hinten abführen.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kleine hat es Faustdick hinter den Transistoren .  Im Bestfall gute 960.000 PPD mit ner P114XX. Hier noch bevor ich den Kabelbeutel vom Netzteil gefunden hab .


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2018)

@nfsgame - kkk (*k*lein, *k*ompakt, *k*raftvoll) 

Und hier noch je ein Bild meiner aktuell schnellsten Systeme:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2x GTX 1080 "befeuert" von einem 5820er = 1'600'000 bis 1'800'000 PPD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2x GTX 1080 Ti "befeuert" von einem Ryzen 1700 = 1'900'000 - 2'200'000 PPD


----------



## Falco (23. Januar 2018)

WOW....
Das ist eine Menge Rechenpower, das Heilmittel kann kommen! 

( Wo nehmt ihr nur das ganze Geld dafür her...?  )


----------



## SimonSlowfood (23. Januar 2018)

Falco schrieb:


> ( Wo nehmt ihr nur das ganze Geld dafür her...?  )



Wir minen nebenzu mit 10 RX480 Ether 
die F@H Kisten haben wir zur Gewissensberuhigung aufgestellt.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (23. Januar 2018)

Hobby darf Geld kosten 

Einer steckt 100de - 1000de in sein Auto, wir in den PC.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Januar 2018)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Hobby darf Geld kosten
> 
> Einer steckt 100de - 1000de in sein Auto, wir in den PC.


Richtig, ich fahr mitm Golf 5 mit 230.000km durch die Gegend . Oder besser gesagt: Durch Europa .


----------



## Ramonx56 (23. Januar 2018)

SimonSlowfood schrieb:


> Wir minen nebenzu mit 10 RX480 Ether
> die F@H Kisten haben wir zur Gewissensberuhigung aufgestellt.



Und ich dachte ich wäre damit alleine... dann bin ich ja beruhigt.  

Mal schauen ob ich für die Falt Aktionswoche umrüste. Dann wäre ich bei 2,4 MIO PPD.
Mit x1 Risern nur bei 350K...


----------



## brooker (24. Januar 2018)

... bitte wieder *on topic* werden, sonst schwingt der Admin die Keule! Ihr könnt bitte in der Rumpelkammer weitermachen.


----------



## Ramonx56 (30. Januar 2018)

Hier mal ein paar Schnappschüsse von meinem Falt-Aktionswochen Setup.
Werde hier auch nochmal Updates Posten... aber erst, wenn der PC Final ist und die Wohnung umgebaut.

Hier mal ein kleiner Einblick
Die GTX 1060 kommt erst kurz vor beginn der Faltwoche bei mir an.


----------



## ruessel_beutler (31. Januar 2018)

Ich hab gestern mit meinem neuen System angefangen zu folden:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1700X
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock
MB: ASUS ROG Strix B350-F GAMING
Grafik: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 G1 Gaming
RAM: 2x 8GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 MHz
NT: be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W
Case: be quiet! Silent Base 600 silver window 

 Hat soweit auch ganz gut geklappt. Allerdings hat sich irgendwann der Rechner ausgeschalten. Hab dann auch gemerkt, dass er ordentlich warm wurde. Konnte ihn erst wieder starten, nachdem er etwas abgekühlt war. Danach alle Lüfter auf Maximum gestellt und wieder gefolded, allerdings dieses Mal die Temperatur der CPU mittels CoreTemp überwacht und gesehen, dass die ruckzuck auf 88°C hochgeht und sobald sie 90°C erreicht, der PC wieder ausgeschalten hat - was ja gut ist! Aber weshalb wird das Ding so heiß? Lüfter zu klein?


----------



## Hasestab (31. Januar 2018)

Wenn du sagst Ruckzuck glaube ich es liegt am Wärmeübergang zum Kühler. Wird der denn Warm?
Mein Ryzen ist Vom Hs etwas krumm. Vielleicht ist die Wärmeleitpaste nicht optimal .

Deine Frage gehört in die Rumpelkammer mach da weiter sonnst gibt's Ärger. ��

Gruss


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2018)

Hallo ruessel_beutler

Sieht schön aus - das Gehäuse und der Aufbau



> Hat soweit auch ganz gut geklappt. Allerdings hat sich irgendwann der Rechner ausgeschalten. Hab dann auch gemerkt, dass er ordentlich warm wurde. Konnte ihn erst wieder starten, nachdem er etwas abgekühlt war. Danach alle Lüfter auf Maximum gestellt und wieder gefolded, allerdings dieses Mal die Temperatur der CPU mittels CoreTemp überwacht und gesehen, dass die ruckzuck auf 88°C hochgeht und sobald sie 90°C erreicht, der PC wieder ausgeschalten hat - was ja gut ist! Aber weshalb wird das Ding so heiß? Lüfter zu klein?



Das Thema findest du jetzt in der RuKa


----------



## Doleo (10. Februar 2018)

So, hier mal ein Bild von meinem Gaming/Faltrechner

CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Hr-02 Macho Rev. B
MB: MSI Z370 Gaming M5
Grafik: MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G
RAM: 2x 8GB Corsair Vengenance LPX 3200 - DDR4
NT: be quiet! Dark Power 11 - 550 W
Sound: Creative Zx
Case: Fractal Design R6


----------



## brooker (7. April 2018)

... hier wäre mal wieder ein update schön! push push


----------



## nfsgame (10. April 2018)

Wie war das mit den schönen Rücken? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramonx56 (10. April 2018)

Hier mal ein kleines Update meines aktuellen Folders:

Neues Gehäuse...
Lüfter hinten war leider schon defekt, als das Gehäuse bei mir angekommen ist.
Sonst bin ich völlig zufrieden 

Und die 2. Grafikkarte ist nur mit PCIE 2.0 x4 angebunden.
Zusammen kommt die Config. auf 1 Mio PPD.

Wenn ich mehr Zeit habe baue ich meinen Zocker/Falter PC auch noch zusammen.
1080TI + 6600k. Nur leider liegen die Teile noch im Schrank.


----------



## brooker (10. April 2018)

... push push


----------



## Hasestab (11. April 2018)

Na dann muss ich wohl auch mal! 
3 von 6 für den Sommer im offenen Aufbau.  Ich musste erstmal alte Gehäuse ausschlachten für einen Unterbau der Mainboards.
Zudem musste ich mir ein 5 m Hdmi Kabel kaufen für ein Bild im Wohnzimmer. Ich habe jetzt alles in der Kammer ausser meinen Radi im Flur . Bedienung per Bluetooth.

Und mein Oem Versuch mit 1060 läuft auch einwandfrei.  
Die restlichen 3 stehen im Keller. 

Gruss Hase


----------



## Bumblebee (11. April 2018)

Danke für die Bilder
Solche Aufbauten wie im erstem Bild kenne ich (nur zu) gut; mehr als die Hälfte ist bei mir so


----------



## Organix (23. April 2018)

Mein i7 , Kabel bitte nicht beachten!


----------



## Rarek (23. April 2018)

ist das ein Kampfzwerg?


----------



## brooker (24. April 2018)

Organix schrieb:


> Mein i7 , Kabel bitte nicht beachten!


Danke, Organix, für die Vorstellung. Wirklich ein nur gut gemeinter Ratschlag: lasse die Kabel nicht außer acht! Sie nehmen oder bringen nen guten Flow und ohne den ist die größte Kühlfläche nicht viel wert. Bei Bedarf geht's weiter in der Rumpelkammer.


----------



## dergunia (25. April 2018)

Organix schrieb:


> Mein i7 , Kabel bitte nicht beachten!



wo ist der i7. sehe nur 7 kabel aber das i fehlt 
aber brooker hat recht, und wenn es nur grobes zusammenraffen der kabel ist. der luftstrom sollte nach möglichkeit wenig widerstand bekommen 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Bumblebee (25. April 2018)

Ja, das Kabelmanagement braucht noch Liebe 

Aber ich *glaube* dir, dass da ein i7 drunter ist


----------



## Nono15 (28. April 2018)

Hi,
möchte Euch auch kurz meine Rechenknechte vorstellen 
Meine Umbauten habe ich vor 2 Monaten abgeschlossen, da ist mein Falt-Rechner endlich in das Fractal Design R4 umgezogen 

Technische Daten für den F@H-PC:
_CPU / Kühler:_  AMD FX-8370e@3,3 Ghz@1,10V (Turbo deaktiviert) / Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition
_Board/Speicher:_ Asrock 970 Extreme3 / 2x8GB AMD Gaming-RAM DDR3-2133@1866
_Grakas:_ 1x Zotac GTX1070 mini (PCIe x16) , 1x Zotac GTX 1060 AMP! 6 GB (PCIe x4)
_Netzteil/Gehäuse:_ beQuiet Dark Power Pro11 650W Platinum / Fractal Design R4
_OS:_ Linux Mint 18.2 KDE 64bit
_Verbrauch (Idle / nur 1070 / nur 1060 / beide Graka´s): _~60W / ~190-210W / ~170-190W / ~300-330W (die CPU faltet grundsätzlich NICHT)
_Temperaturen:_ CPU (~36°C mit 1GPU / ~40-44°C mit 2GPU´s),  GTX 1070 (~74°C allein / ~78°C mit 1060), GTX 1060 (~66°C allein / ~69°C mit 1070)
_Faltleistung (variiert je nach WU):_ mit beidn GPU´s in Summe ~900.000 - 1.200.000 ppd, läuft heute mit knapp 1,09 mio ppd mit beiden GPU´s
Während der Faltwochen laufen beide Karten je 24h, nur in den Monaten dazwischen lasse ich wochen-/tagweise (meist tagsüber) abwechselnd nur eine Karte falten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------
Mein Gaming-PC, der auch in den Faltwochen mitfaltet, unterzog sich ebenfalls einem Gehäusewechsel vom Fractal Design R4 ins Fractal Design R6, und die Ryzen-CPU bekam eine Corsair H115i pro RGB verpasst 
Die technischen Daten hierzu (siehe auch Signaturleiste):
amd ryzen5  1600 / asus prime b350 plus / corsair h115i pro rgb / crucial ballistix  elite 2x8gb ddr4-2666@2400 dual-rank / bequiet! dark power pro11 650w  platinum / msi gtx 1070ti gaming / windows 10 x64 / creative sb zxr / fractal design define r6
Faltleistung der GTX1070TI: zwischen 660.000 und 890.000 ppd (siehe auch ppd-Tabelle) bei ~ 70°C GPU-Temp. (CPU ~35°C, Board ~40°C) , und der PC verbraucht in etwa ~210-230W (auch hier faltet die CPU nicht). 
Hier hab ich noch nicht soviel Werte da ich nicht immer einen Screenshot mache, aber ich hoffe, es werden noch mehr.

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Nono


----------



## Bumblebee (28. April 2018)

Schauen beide schön aus


----------



## Derber-Shit (6. Mai 2018)

Darf ab und zu falten:


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Mai 2018)

@Derber-Shit:
4 Schläuche ins Gehäuse rein?


----------



## Derber-Shit (7. Mai 2018)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Derber-Shit:
> 4 Schläuche ins Gehäuse rein?



Nein, 

ich hatte den MORA hinter dem Gehäuse versteckt, da er nicht zu sehen sein sollte und ich den PC ohne ihn aber nicht anschalten konnte. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Rarek (17. Juni 2018)

nachdem mein letzter Stand von hier schon etwas veraltet ist, gibts hier mal etwas aktuellere Bilder ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neben meinen FX 8350 haben sich mittlerweile 32GB Ram gesellt und zudem hat er Wasser auf dem Kopf bekommen
bei der GraKa hat sich außer ner Wässerung auch nichts geändert

allerdings mussten wegen der WaKü einige Festplatten in meinen Fileserver weichen und ich habe mir ne SSD geholt, die einen Top Schlauchsalatverstecker hergibt 


und leider bin ich momentan nur zu Faltwochen aktiv, da ich net in Irland lebe und deswegen Strom was kostet


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juni 2018)

Schöne Sache - Rarek
Am besten gefällt mir die HDD-Kühlung auf Bild 3 - echt inovativ ...


----------



## Rarek (18. Juni 2018)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schöne Sache - Rarek
> Am besten gefällt mir die HDD-Kühlung auf Bild 3 - echt inovativ ...



Ich hatte noch nen alten Intel stock Kühler rumfliegen und da die HDD  ziemlich handwarm wurde, führte dann recht schnell eines zum nächsten.


----------



## ProfBoom (22. Juli 2018)

Man nehme:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Phenom II 920 @ 3.0 GHz
Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H
On Board -> MSI HD 5770 Hawk -> XFX HD7870 Double Dissipation BE -> Saphhire RX 580 Nitro+
4 GB DDR2 OCZ @~860MHz
4 GB DDR2 Kingston
PCGH Werbegeschenk-RAM-Kühler
Samsung 830 128GB
Thermalright HR-01 PLUS 
Samsung 1TB im Dämmgehäuse
DVD Brenner
Asus Xonar DX Soundcard
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P7 450W
KongMod Dämmsatz
LianLi PC-P60
SilentWings fast überall


Füge ein paar Komponenten hinzu...


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und bekommt etwas schönes!


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ryzen 1700x
Asrock x370 Gaming X
Saphhire Radeon RX 580 Nitro+ @1315MHz, ~931mV (Durchschnittl.)
16 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR 4 3200
m.2 SSD Samsung 960 EVO 256GB
Thermalright True Spirit 140 Direct
WD Blue 4TB
BeQuiet StraightPower 11 550W
Fractal Design Define R6



Mit undervolting der GPU um -200mV brauche ich nur noch ~150-160W beim falten. Vorher (mit HD7870, schon vor dem ersten Bild verstorben) waren es noch ~210-230W.
Außerdem ist das System so leise, dass das lauteste die Festplatte (WD Blue) ist...
Die GPU läuft trotzdem nur bei etwa 60°C


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2018)

*Sehr* schön


----------



## Ramonx56 (22. Juli 2018)

Hier mal ein kleines Optik Update meiner Falter:
Leider haben diese noch ein paar kleine Makel.
Der Dark Rock Pro wurde experimentell befestigt. (Muss mich da nochmal an den Be Quiet Support wenden - Kopf einer Schaube abgebröckelt)

Beim Dual 1070 Folder ist der Lüfter im Heck nicht funktionsfähig.
(Dead on Arrival - lässt sich nicht mal mit dem Finger drehen)

Leider ist die Qualität der Bilder nicht die Beste. Der Autofokus meiner Handy Kamera ist hin.
Daher wurden die Bilder mit der Frontkamera gemacht. War gar nicht so einfach


----------



## Hasestab (22. Juli 2018)

Wieviel Ppd sind es denn bei der Gpu?


----------



## ProfBoom (23. Juli 2018)

Etwa 310K - 365K PPD, falls du meine RX 580 meinst.


----------



## arcDaniel (25. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2018)

Das Board hab ich wohl auch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. September 2018)

Und Spawas von der CPU werden so nicht zu warm?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2018)

Die sind deutlich überdimensioniert, das C6H ist schon ganz nice, kostet ja auch ne Kleinigkeit


----------



## JayTea (25. September 2018)

Mein Neid gehört ganz dir!! 

Was hast du da für ne Stütze aus Lego gebaut?


----------



## arcDaniel (25. September 2018)

JayTea schrieb:


> Mein Neid gehört ganz dir!!
> 
> Was hast du da für ne Stütze aus Lego gebaut?



Danke  wie Chris-W201-Fan schon sagt, die Spawas werden nur lauwarm. Betreibe auch nur gemütliches 3,8ghz auf allen Kernen (1700 ohne X) OC.

Ja die Lego Stütze, meine MSI Seahawk EK hing stark durch, meine Vega64 mit EK Wasserblock fing auch an etwas durchzuhängen, dann habe ich halt was gebastelt. Passt mm genau. Nun die 2080ti hängt zwar noch nicht durch, ist also im Moment eher eine Präventivmassnahme.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2018)

Hoffe die 64 faltet noch weiter?


----------



## Dandy2k5 (25. September 2018)

Meine Daddelkiste


----------



## arcDaniel (25. September 2018)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Hoffe die 64 faltet noch weiter?



Nein die Vega ist raus.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (25. September 2018)

Schade, die würde dem Rekordversuch helfen


----------



## cane87 (3. Oktober 2018)

Nachdem ich mein System in mein neues Phanteks Evolv X umgezogen habe und endlich nochmal etwas Zeit investiert habe ein Folding-stabiles (bzw. allgemein stabiles ^^) OC-Setup zu finden, falte ich auch mal wieder etwas mehr. Vor allem, da man so langsam die zusätzliche Abwärme zu Hause wieder gut gebrauchen kann . 

Hier ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Stand: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Oktober 2018)

Wirklich schönes Teil


----------



## brooker (3. Oktober 2018)

... schaut toll aus!  ... mit welchen Einstellungen fährst Du das Folding? Ggfs könnten diese Werte bei *Holdies Performance Tabelle* noch Lücken füllen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. Februar 2019)

Für die aktuelle Falterei arbeiten momentan 4 Rechner
- ein alter Athlon 4Kerner FM1 mit 3GHz, der eine GTX auf einem mITX-Board befeuert - ein abenteuerlicher Notaufbau, da niemand sonst mit der GTX1070 darauf spielen wollte... Kühlerklammer Thermaltake, Kühler Zalman, Lüfter AMD.
- Fredrippa (faltet jetzt mit 28 Freds mit) auf Zenith mit Vega64 (autoundervolt) und einer GTX1070 (werkstakt)
- ein Athlon 200GE, der eine Radeon RX570 8G bespaßt,
- ein Ryzen5 1600, der ebenfalls eine GTX1070 antreibt und


jetzt geht's zum Endspurt. Ich will es noch unter die Top20 schaffen!
ach Mist, die Bilder sind ja verdreht, wenn man sie mit dem Mobiltelephon einfügt... => Kopf querhalten!


----------



## Rallyesport (8. Februar 2019)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich sie hier schonmal gezeigt habe, der mit der Referenz Vega ist der 24/7 PC zur Faltwoche und der mit der Nitro+ den schalte ich zwischendurch immer mal dazwischen.


----------



## SSD_Turbo (10. Februar 2019)

Hier mein Folding Setup, die wunderschöne GTX 1080 AMP von Zotac mit netter RGB Beleuchtung (RGB = doppelte PPD). Gepaart mit einem Intel Core i7 4770k auf 4,2GHz AllCore übertacktet. Dieser versteckt sich hinter einem massiven Thermalright Macho den ich schwarz matt lackiert habe und mit einem Silent Wings Lüfter versehen habe. Alles verpackt in einem Fractal Design Define C TG.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alphabot0 (10. Februar 2019)

Seit letzten Sonntag über die Faltwoche dabei 
Im Desktop werkelt die 1080 Ti mit ca. 1mio PPD, im Notebook die GTX 1060 mit ca. 330k PPD


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Februar 2019)

Schee


----------



## Palmdale (10. Februar 2019)

Zum Abschluss mal nen Blick zu mir


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Februar 2019)

Ich bin die vergangene Woche auch als Neuling gestartet und muss mir für das längerfristige Falten eine andere Lösung überlegen. Aktuell sind es nach dem Strommesser zwischen dem Netzteilstecker und Steckerleiste 240W. Die Lüfter an den Radiatoren und die Bildschirme sind dabei nicht mit eingerechnet.


----------



## Jibbomat (10. Februar 2019)

Eine Extra Faltmaschine hab ich auch nicht.

Bin diese Woche eingestiegen und hab meinen normalen PC verwendet.

Liebevoll FridgeBox genannt

Ein besseres Bild bekomm ich grade nicht hin ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2019)

Herzlichen Dank an alle für die tollen Bilder


----------



## Palmdale (11. Februar 2019)

@Lios Nudin
Schwarz und Kupfer, bin echt neidisch. Schaut echt gut aus!


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. Februar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Endlich läuft mein Falt-PC mit Ubuntu 18.04 LTS und der RTX2080. Jetzt wo die Faltwoche vorbei ist....aber trotzdem bin ich stolz drauf. Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Gold- Netzteil. Momentan macht er ca  1.5 Mio PPD mit 250W Verbrauch des Gesamtsystems. Unter Win10 waren es max. nur 1.2Mio mit 250W.


----------



## V1p3R0105 (11. Februar 2019)

Dann hau ich meinen auch mal Raus! Leider nur 650.000PPD die 2080 liegt leider noch bei der Post!


----------



## JayTea (11. Februar 2019)

Verrätst du uns auch, was sich hinter dem Hobel an Technik verbirgt? 
Schaut jedenfalls schon mal ganz nett aus.


----------



## V1p3R0105 (11. Februar 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Verrätst du uns auch, was sich hinter dem Hobel an Technik verbirgt?
> Schaut jedenfalls schon mal ganz nett aus.



Natürlich  

Ist ein I7-4790K  mit einem GTX 970 SLI Gespann


----------



## Rallyesport (8. April 2019)

So ich bin nun endlich komplett, drei PC´s und alle voll falttauglich  
Nach einem Monat Ruhe steige ich nun wieder ein und starte durch


----------



## Derber-Shit (9. April 2019)

So viele schöne Soundkarten. 

Ahja, und natürlich auch tolle Grafikkarten!


----------



## brooker (17. Juni 2019)

... *Staubwedel schwing*

Hier ist nun wieder ein feiner Platz um Faltsysteme vorzustellen.


----------



## nonamez78 (17. Juni 2019)

Da fällt mir auf, "ich hab ja auch noch gar nicht" ^^.

Als Album habe ich es eben auch schnell angelegt, aber hier mal 3 Bilder direkt verlinkt.

Der Falter ist echt Marke Schnellschuss. Für eine Custom WaKü, wie 2016, fehlte mir der Antrieb. Ein leeres Gehäuse stand nicht rum. Die Stellfläche und Kühlung des Systems gefällt mir so allerdings recht gut.

Um auf die aktuell gefalteten 4,5mio PPD zu kommen (der Falter hier macht 2,5mio PPD davon), laufen noch 3 Root Server bei Hetzner mit (je mit einer GTX1080). Fotos davon werden daher etwas kompliziert .


----------



## brooker (18. Juni 2019)

...  und du hast bei Hetzner Roots mit 1080 gemietet? Hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## nonamez78 (18. Juni 2019)

Ja, bei Hetzner stehen 3 von unserer Firma ungenutzte "EX51-SSD-GPU" Maschinen, die wir letztes Jahr angemietet haben, aber aktuell nur 2 von 5 produktiv nutzen. Die Verträge laufen noch eine Weile, von daher kann ich darüber aktuell verfügen.
Neben F@H sind auch Bitcoin Full Nodes drauf. Auch wenn mir Bitcoin Mining heute nichts mehr gibt, ist der Bezug zum Netzwerk noch vorhanden und Full Nodes gibt es nie genug .


----------



## brooker (19. Juni 2019)

... gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut. Man kommt vernünftig ran und es zeigt, dass was geschafft wird!


----------



## Franky1971 (27. Juli 2019)

Hier ein Bild von meinen Falter: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (27. Juli 2019)

@Franky1971:
Ist die Kiste unter dem Falter ein Gehäuse für Radiatoren? 
In der Öffnung sieht man einen.


----------



## Franky1971 (27. Juli 2019)

@A.Meier-PS3:
Ja ist ne Bastellösung , auf der Rückseite ist noch ein 360er Radi. Die Luft wird von unten angesaugt. Das Case heizt sich aber trotzdem noch extrem auf durch die RTX 2080 obwohl 5 Lüfter reinblasen und 3 raus.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2019)

Schöner Falter @Franky1971

Ich verstehe allerdings deine Hitzeprobleme nicht
Bei den vielen Lüftern müsste da fast Eiszeit herrschen


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2019)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schöner Falter @Franky1971
> 
> Ich verstehe allerdings deine Hitzeprobleme nicht
> Bei den vielen Lüftern müsste da fast Eiszeit herrschen



... so wie ich das auf Handy erkennen kann, ist die GPU auf Air und lediglich die CPU unter Wasser. Dann sind die Probleme auch nachvollziehbar aber lösbar.


----------



## brooker (27. Juli 2019)

Franky1971 schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild von meinen Falter:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Feiner Falter! Ich mag es, wenn man selbst customs baut.

Unter welchem Nick faltest du denn?


----------



## Hasestab (27. Juli 2019)

Moin!
Die Karte bekommt bestimmt nicht genug Luft. Dort sitzt bei dem geringen Platz noch eine Steckkarte unter der Gpu.
Ich hab bei der 2080ti Unterschiede in der Temp von über 20° je nach Wu ,bei offenem Aufbau und fixierter Spannung. 


Gruss


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juli 2019)

Hasestab schrieb:


> Moin!
> Die Karte bekommt bestimmt nicht genug Luft. Dort sitzt bei dem geringen Platz noch eine Steckkarte unter der Gpu.
> Gruss



Du hast recht - diese (Sound?)-Karte ist ein "böses" Hindernis


----------



## Franky1971 (28. Juli 2019)

Warscheinlich sind die Lüftungsschlitze im Deckel zu klein, da wird ich wohl noch eine größer Öffnung reinschneiden


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

@ Brooker:  Mein Falter-Nick ist der gleiche wie hier


----------



## brooker (28. Juli 2019)

... die sind definitiv viel zu klein. Mache doch bitte mal nen Fred auf "Belüftungskonzept für einen Falter". Packe dort mal ein paar Fotos vom Gehäuse und die Daten von Radi, den Lüftern und Push oder Pull. Wir schauen uns das dann gemeinsam an. Wenn da eh größere Löcher rein müssen, kann man sich schon die besten Stellen suchen.
Spielt Lautstärke bei dir ne Rolle?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (28. Juli 2019)

Ist das BQ SB 900V2?


----------



## Franky1971 (28. Juli 2019)

Habe einen neuen Thread erstellt, wie kann man den verlinken ? so etwa : https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ngskonzept-fuer-einen-falter.html#post9955932


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juli 2019)

Franky1971 schrieb:


> Habe einen neuen Thread erstellt, wie kann man den verlinken ? so etwa : https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ngskonzept-fuer-einen-falter.html#post9955932



Genau so - ja


----------



## sentinel1 (30. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die GPU wurde noch im obersten PCIe - Slot verbaut, zwecks x16 ( der untere hat nur x8).


----------



## brooker (30. August 2019)

... gefällt mir. Was ist konkret verbaut?

Machst du den Seitendeckel zu? Wenn, müssen da noch zwei Lüfter rein, sonst staut sich die Wärme.


----------



## sentinel1 (30. August 2019)

brooker schrieb:


> ... gefällt mir. Was ist konkret verbaut?



https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/43698-sentinel1.html

I7-4770K @ low OC (Turbo max. 3,9GHz)  Asus Z87plus, be quiet! L8 400W, MSI RTX 2080 Aero 8G am Ende wird die GPU mittels einer fest verbauten Gewindestange gestützt, damit sich das PCB nicht verbiegt, 32GB DDR3 Geil 1866MHz, Win 10 pro x64 Insider Preview



brooker schrieb:


> Machst du den Seitendeckel zu? Wenn, müssen da noch zwei Lüfter rein, sonst staut sich die Wärme.



Ja, eigentlich wollte ich keine weiteren Lüfter zwecks Lautstärke.

Der Prozessorkühler hat 2 Lüfter die mehr oder minder raus pusten, heute Nacht folde ich mal mit Seitenteil auf ( zwecks Temp - Limit der GPU ), derzeit ist Pause ( Fernsehzeit ), wobei die Geräuschkulisse kaum bis gar nicht stört, allerdings die Abwärme.

Bei Kälte wird als Zuheizer gefoldet (GPU only). 
Die RTX 2080 gab es beim Planeten für 549 € inkl. Versand, da hatte ich die Nerven verloren und habe gekauft, zum Glück macht das Netzteil mit.


----------



## brooker (30. August 2019)

... gib der CPU 2 Threads mit 4,2GHz, den Rest deaktivieren, damit die GPU ohne Limit performen kann.


----------



## Happy_Hepo (19. September 2019)

Meine Event-Falter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefaltet wird jeweils mit einer 1080Ti, gefüttert wird einmal mit R7 3700X und einmal mit TR 1920X. GPU/CPU jeweils wassergekühlt und mit dickem Radi versehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. September 2019)

Nice one


----------



## brooker (19. September 2019)

... wie sehen deine GPU Einstellungen aus und der Output?


----------



## Happy_Hepo (19. September 2019)

PL auf +20%, kein OC aktuell, Stock-Spannung.
Output liegt dann etwa bei 1,2M/GPU, Je nach Internetauslastung weniger.


----------



## Sir Meier (21. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen
 Ich werde morgen mit meinen PC beim falten mitmachen. Habe einen I7 8700K auf 5.0GHz übertacktet und 2GPU GTX 1080. Die GPU laufen momentan mit 1974 MHz.


----------



## brooker (21. September 2019)

... richtig fette Hardware!  bekommst nachher ne PN.


----------



## brooker (21. September 2019)

... richtig fette Hardware!  unter welchem Nick faltest Du?


----------



## Sir Meier (21. September 2019)

Mein Nickname ist Albadros.


----------



## FreiZeitGeipel (22. September 2019)

Hier mal ein schneller Schnappschuss von meiner Kiste, die jetzt erstmals auch zum Falten eingesetzt wird. Bestückt mit i7-7700k und GTX 1070Ti.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. September 2019)

@ FreiZeitGeipel

Gefällt mir sehr - und wirklich toll aufgeräumt


----------



## FreiZeitGeipel (22. September 2019)

@ Bumblebee

Danke! Ordnung ist das halbe Leben


----------



## Nono15 (11. Januar 2020)

Hi zusammen,

habe zwischenzeitlich wieder gebastelt (immer diese pc-bastelsucht )...

Mein Gaming-PC hat´n upgrade in Form von nem Ryzen 7 3700x, einem X570-Board und neuem Arbeitsspeicher bekommen (wird mit der GTX 1080TI unter Tags mitfalten in der Faltwoche), der PC zum Streamen hat die GTX1050TI drin und faltet somit ggf. nur noch sporadisch in der Faltwoche mit.
Dadurch hatte ich Teile übrig, die man für ein reines Faltsystem einsetzen konnte  :
Ryzen 7 2700 (den "alten" R5 1600 hab ich anderweitig kurzfristig verbauen müssen)/ Asus Prime B350 plus/ 2x8GB DDR4-2667 Crucial Ballistix Elite
Samsung830 128GB-SSD (hatte ich noch in der PC-Ersatzteilschublade)/ beQuiet 600W Pure Power 11 (neu) / MSI GTX 1070TI Gaming (+ Zotac GTX 1060 AMP! 6GB in den Faltwochen).
Das Gehäuse ist ein Fractal Design Focus G (hab ich bei Kleinanzeigen gebraucht für unter der Hälfte des Neupreises gekauft), Gehäuselüfter hatte ich noch en Mass: 2x eLoop 140mm, 650 U/min vorne / 2x Fractal Design-Lüfter 140mm, 1000U/min oben / 1x eLoop 120mm, max 800U/min hinten (PC ist lautstärketechnisch fast nicht wahrnehmbar) 
Die CPU hat den AMD-Lüfter von meinem R7 3700x bekommen (Wraith Prism mit RGB LED) - die Einstellung im Bios ist auf leise und kühlt den sowieso schon sehr sparsamen Ryzen7 2700 auf um die 52 - 54 Grad.

Dank dem Linux-Image von picar81_4711 hatte ich innerhalb von 15-20 min ein komplettes lauffähiges Linux-OS (übrigens komplett eingerichtet and "Ready for Rumble" ) und konnte sofort loslegen.
Und was soll ich sagen: läuft super 

Das einzige, was ich noch rausfinden muss ist, wieweit ich das Powertarget der GPU runtersetzen kann.
Bei 80% (also ca. 160W) zickt die 1070TI-Lady und verweigert die Arbeit Da werd ich mich im Januar noch drum kümmern und wohl n paar Leute hier im Forum befragen, habs nicht so mit undervolten und übertakten 

Der Faltknecht steht übrigens im Wohnzimmer, mit eigener Steckdose (sehr wichtig da (fast) die ganze restliche Elektronik dort nachts vom Strom getrennt wird) neben dem Fernseher, der dann auch gleich als Monitor dient  Durch die sanfte LED-Beleuchtung am Lüfter, Board und GPU macht das echt was her  Meiner Frau gefällt das, sie hatte auch die Idee, den PC so zu positionieren 

Genug geredet, ich zeig Euch noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## MacDidi (12. Januar 2020)

Bei mir läuft seit Jahren eine Core i/-4790 ohne größere Übertaktung. Dazu bis vor kurzem noch eine Radeon R9270. Alles uralt, so dass ich nur ab und an mal teilgenommen habe. Hat ja nix gebracht. Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich dann eine ASUS GeForce GTX 1660 Super eingebaut und siehe da - es sind tatsächlich mal wieder ein paar Punkte zu erzielen. Evtl. kommt demnächst noch eine neue CPU. Ryzen 3600 oder so.
Wollte das ganze auch unter Linux zum laufen kriegen, nachdem ich lange an der Treiberinstallation gebastelt habe. Funzte aber bislang nicht so recht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2020)

MacDidi schrieb:


> Wollte das ganze auch unter Linux zum laufen kriegen, nachdem ich lange an der Treiberinstallation gebastelt habe. Funzte aber bislang nicht so recht.


Installation des fertigen Ubuntu-Image mit Nvidia-Treiber für Folding@home


----------



## HisN (12. Januar 2020)

Meine alte (Teilzeit)Falt-Kiste hat ein Update bekommen. Die Leistung ändert es (leider) nicht^^

Alt: (Intel)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neu: (AMD)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt fehlt nur noch Strom vom Dach und ich würde sie wieder öfter laufen lassen.


----------



## brooker (12. Januar 2020)

... extrem nice Alex  aber das mit dem Strom vom Dach ist doch leider, nach deiner Aussage nicht möglich, oder nun doch?


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Januar 2020)

Ja, wirklich ein Beauty


----------



## HisN (12. Januar 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... extrem nice Alex  aber das mit dem Strom vom Dach ist doch leider, nach deiner Aussage nicht möglich, oder nun doch?



Ich hab bis jetzt keine Firma gefunden, die mir helfen kann.
Ich gehe das ganze bei Gelegenheit nochmal an.


----------



## sentinel1 (12. Januar 2020)

@HisN

Es wäre sehr schade, wenn so ein Schätzchen nicht zeigen dürfte was es kann ! 

Wenn es um die Stromkosten geht, ich relativiere es mit der Heizfunktion für den Innenraum:

sprich: ob jetzt nun der Konvektor ( E-Heizung) oder der Falter einheizt = der Falter bringt noch Punkte 

Und jetzt überhol mich mal .


----------



## Doleo (6. Februar 2020)

Hier mein HTPC System. Das System läuft in Der Faltwoche fast 24/7. Es ist zwar nur mit einer RX580 bestückt (was für einen HTPC dennoch beachtlich ist) aber es gibt ca. 350k ppd am Tag . Zum Falten stelle ich es jedoch auf einen Sessel und nehme den Deckel ab, damit mehr Luft hinzukommt. .

Gut Falt!


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Februar 2020)

Doleo schrieb:


> ….und nehme den Deckel ab, damit mehr Luft hinzukommt. .
> 
> Gut Falt!



Wenn mir zu heiss wird mache ich das auch


----------



## kampfschaaaf (8. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine beiden flugs zusammengebauten Falter für diese Aktion 02/2020

EVGA X58 SLI3 mit Xeon W3680 6C12T @4GHz 110MHz PCIe  in einem Uralten DangerDen Modding Plexiglasgehäuse.
Den Xeon falten zu lassen ist Unsinn, habe das probiert. Auch mit nur 6 Freds fällt sofort die Auslastung der beiden RTX runter. Zudem ist die Rechenleisung gemessen am Stromverbrauch not *Greta-approved.*
darauf eine RTX2070, die ich mir für die Aktion im HWLuxx gekauft habe 
und eine RTX2080, die ich* leihweise vom PCGHX-USER sentinel1* bekommen habe.
beide Karten arbeiten mit PCIe2.0 16x Anbindung mit Busauslastung von ca. 36%.

Das bunte System ist ein
Gigabyte X470 Gaming K7 mit Ryzen 3700X, der im 65W Korsett mit 12 Freds mitfaltet und
einer Radeon VII, die undervolted mit 140W-Cap ordentlich Leistung bringt!
Wenn man bei diesem Sys die Kabel hübscher verlegt, ist es sogar zeigewürdig - hier ist es gerade nur ein Falter.

Zusammen macht das einen Schnitt von deutlich mehr als 5000k ppd.


----------



## ursmii (10. Februar 2020)

momentan muss ich das front-mesh offen lassen, damit genügend luft durchzieht ...

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn die faltwoche vorbei ist, plane ich vorne unter die lüfter eine abdeckung zu basteln, da ich bemerkt habe, dass ein wenig an luft dort wieder rauskommt. "handflächen-test"
ob's was bringt wird sich zeigen.


----------



## MacDidi (15. Februar 2020)

Habe heute endlich meinen neuen Rechner zusammen geschraubt. Von der alten Kiste haben es nur eine SSD, eine HDD und die ohnehin neue Grafikkarte in das neue Gehäuse geschafft, Systemlaufwerk ist eine M.2 geworden, CPU ein Ryzen 5 3600.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er faltet auch schon wieder - nur beim Sound stimmt irgendwas noch nicht.
​


----------



## ursmii (18. Februar 2020)

so, ein kleines update
bevor ich den Rechner unter Wasser setze hat er nach dem erfolgreichen Falten gleich zwei kleinere upgrades erhalten:
1. einen Ryzen 3950X (durchschnittlich 4.125GHz)
2. 64GB G-SKILL TridentZneo 3600 (16,16,16,36) die auf 3733MHz laufen
leider wurde ihm dann etwas zu warm unter der Decke so zwischen 85...90°C und da musste ich noch für Kühlung schaffen.
Einen für's Wasser vorgesehenen Noctua Chromax 140x25 PWM hab ich hinten draufgesetzt und mit einer improvisierten Abdeckung für entsprechende Abluft gesorgt.
Der Lüfter läuft auf 300RPM und ist neben dem Rest unhöhrbar, sorgt aber nun für angenehme 77°C (Raum: 25°C).
_F&H läuft auf Full und nimmt 50% der Prozessorzeit in Anspruch_.  Totalverbrauch 470Wättchen (GraKa: 280W (stark schwankend), CPU: 145W)

der aufgemöbelte Rechner 
.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2020)

@ursmii:
145W für den 3950X > faltet der mit dass er soviel verbraucht?


----------



## ursmii (18. Februar 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @ursmii:
> 145W für den 3950X > faltet der mit dass er soviel verbraucht?



ja klaro


.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. Februar 2020)

@ursmii:
Rein aus Effizientsgründen würde ich die CPU pausieren, es sei den dir ist der zusätzliche Stromverbrauch für relativ wenig PPD egal.

Falls du den 3950X weiterfalten lassen willst, solltest du die Threadzahl leicht reduzieren > zum einen ist 31 eine Primzahl (machen häufig Probleme) und zum anderen bremst du so deine 2080 Ti aus weil diese nicht genügend CPU-Power hat > meine Empfehlung 30 wenn nicht sogar 28.


----------



## ursmii (18. Februar 2020)

danke für die info. ich bin falt-neuling 🧬 und lass mich gerne beraten.  
hab die CPU nun auf 28 gestellt. mal sehen, wie sich das verhält


----------



## phila_delphia (13. April 2020)

Meine 2 Cent: Ich fände es toll, wenn dieser Thread einen neuen Ansatz bekäme:
Vielleicht kann sogar ein Mod ihn ausmisten, denn wer klickt sich denn durch 35 Seiten.*
Super fände ich, wenn Ihr hier die Systeme vorstellen würden auf denen ihr faltet.
Mit Bild und einigen ergänzenden Worten - Wann ihr faltet und wofür ihr das Setup noch nutzt.
Toll wäre auch, wenn es hier keinen weiteren Schnack gäbe (Beratung oder Diskussion etc.)

Grüße

phila

* Falls Hilfe beim Ausmisten erwünscht ist, wäre ich bereit mitzumachen.


----------



## phila_delphia (13. April 2020)

*Bild:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*System:*
Lenovo Yoga c940 15": i7-9750h / GTX 1650 Max-Q / 16 GB RAM / 1 TB NVMe @ Razer Core Chroma: RTX 2070 Super / 1 TB SSD / 2 TB RAID 1 / AOC C3583FQ / LG 1500 / G 604 / G 613 / Sony MDR 1000

*Hinweise zum Faltbetrieb:
*Ich falte nur auf der GPU. Die CPU mag ich aufgrund der begrenzten Kühlmöglichkeiten meines Convertibles nicht verwenden (Vor Jahren hat F@H die Lüfter meines Firmen-Notebooks an die Grenzen gebracht )
Meine RTX 2070 Super läuft je nach WU mit 1950-1965mhz im externen Gehäuse und bleibt sie dabei relativ leise (~1500rpm) und kühl (~55°C). Gegenwärtig experimetiere ich mit Undervolting fürs Falten und Spielen.
Im Faltbetrieb habe ich via Throttlestop ein Energiesparprofil erstellt, dass die CPU so weit wie möglich heruntertaktet. Auf diese weise kann ich im Dauerbetrieb die Lüfter des Notebook schonen.
In den letzten  Tagen habe ich immer dann gefaltet wenn ich nicht gerade spielen wollte.  Bei allen weiteren Anwedungen habe ich ja keine Einschränkungen, da die  CPU unbelastete ist.

*Ergänzendes:*
Mit meinem Setup habe ich mir den Traum vom "all in one" System erfüllt. Bei der Arbeit leistet mit das Convertible mit seinen vielfältigen Einsatzmöglichkeiten unschätzbare Dienste.
Mit der kleinen Grafikkarte habe ich an Regentagen im Urlaub sogar die Möglichkeit das eine oder andere Spiel zu spielen und zu Hause brauche ich nur zwei Stecker ein zustecken und
kann mein Arbeitsgerät in eine (fast) waschechte Gaming- und Multimediamaschiene verandeln (inclusive angschlossenem LED Beamer).
Kleines Manko ist lediglich, dass die Intel CPUs der 8ten und 9ten Generation nicht so super mit eGPUs harmonieren (Leistungsverlust von 10% im verlgleich zur 7ten Generation).

Grüße

phila


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (13. April 2020)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Meine 2 Cent: Ich fände es toll, wenn dieser Thread einen neuen Ansatz bekäme:
> Vielleicht kann sogar ein Mod ihn ausmisten, denn wer klickt sich denn durch 35 Seiten.*
> Super fände ich, wenn Ihr hier die Systeme vorstellen würden auf denen ihr faltet.
> Mit Bild und einigen ergänzenden Worten - Wann ihr faltet und wofür ihr das Setup noch nutzt.
> ...


Würde ich dahingehend mit der Idee unterstützen, dazu zusätzlich nen Diskussionsthread zu machen, der sich auf die Vorstellung und ggf Beratung bezieht.


----------



## phila_delphia (13. April 2020)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Würde ich dahingehend mit der Idee unterstützen, dazu zusätzlich nen Diskussionsthread zu machen, der sich auf die Vorstellung und ggf Beratung bezieht.



Ich glaube Beratung ist sicher eine gute Idee. Klar - die Leute, die eher so nebenher zum Falten gekommen sind/oder wieder eingestiegen sind (wie ich) werden verwenden, was sie haben.

Aber wer schon faltet und ein neues System zusammenstellt, der wird ggf. dankbar sein, wenn er von Euch Profis den ein oder anderen Tipp bekommen oder nachlesen kann.

Grüße

phila


----------



## Bumblebee (14. April 2020)

…. ich behalte das mal im Hinterkopf ….


----------



## ursmii (20. April 2020)

gezügelt vom CoolerMaster H500P mesh (single GPU) in ein Phanteks enthoo 719 (dual GPU)

wie erwartet wird die obere GraKa ganz schön warm, da die lüfter nicht genügend frischluft erhalten.
musste daher clock -50MHz, power auf 50% reduziern.
--> das macht beim falten ca. 15-20% verlangsamung aus.

es ist klar, dass da längerfristig eine wasserkühlung her muss. da will ich aber mit einem andern system erst meine erfahrung machen ...
auch gefällt mir das phanteks gehäuse nicht, so dass ich da wohl auf ein  Fractal Design Define 7 XL wechseln werde.

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die lian-li anti-sag vorrichtung hat mir einen bösen streich gespielt: 
da für meine dicken GraKa die halteschiene 3cm zu kurz war, musste ich die untere stütze um 180° drehen.
diese kleine auflagefläche zum MB hin hat ein vollständiges einrasten der GraKa verhindert. das war so wenig, dass ich es nicht sehen konnte.
aus lauter verzweiflung, als alles nicht funktioniert hat, habe ich diese einrichtung demontiert und siehe da - es klappte.
die anti-sag vorrichtung wäre für GraKa dieser dicke ok, wenn sie 3cm länger wäre, um die untere stütze der vorgabe gerecht (!) zu montieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. April 2020)

@ursmii:
Unter dem Mainboard ist mehr als genug Platz > 2. GPU unten montieren und mit Riser-Kabel anschließen.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## phila_delphia (20. April 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @ursmii:
> Unter dem Mainboard ist mehr als genug Platz > 2. GPU unten montieren und mit Riser-Kabel anschließen.



Alternativ biete ich total selbstlos an die obere der beiden 2080tis in Obhut zu nehmen und sie in meinem Razer Core X Chroma zu beherbergen 

Dann wird die auch nicht mehr so heiß und ursmii spart sich die WK.

Viele liebe Grüße

phila


----------



## ovicula (20. April 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> wie erwartet wird die obere GraKa ganz schön warm, da die lüfter nicht genügend frischluft erhalten.
> musste daher clock -50MHz, power auf 50% reduziern.
> --> das macht beim falten ca. 15-20% verlangsamung aus.



Nur mal rein interessehalber: Wie viele PPD bringt die Karte bei 50% Power und wie viel Watt verbaucht sie dabei?

Der Deal -50% Verbauch bei -20% PPD klingt doch erstmal nicht schlecht (abgesehen davon, dass ich bei dem Abstand zwischen den Karten keinen Moment Ruhe hätte)


----------



## Hasestab (20. April 2020)

Beide Karten mit Curve auf 0,712V+-  und 1480Mhz festsetzen und mal schauen was passiert. 

Würde mich sehr interessieren was bei rauskommt. &#128512;

Gruss Hase


----------



## ursmii (21. April 2020)

soviele fragen  
aber super, so kommt wissen zusammen

also:
- riser-adapter montage:  da müsste ich 2 riser adapter haben und das ist die halbe miete des fraktal 7 XL
- graka auslagern:  danke für's angebot. da wäre die motivation für die WaKü im eimer
- unter takt/volt: die obere karte ist taktmässig (-30) und power-limit (50%) gedrosselt

im detail auf den screenshots ...

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja, das sind dann 680 wättchen ab der dose


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (21. April 2020)

@ursmii:
Wieso zwei Riser-Kabel?

Eins reicht völlig > Karte um 90° nach vorne kippen so dass die Lüfter nach hinten zeigen und der PCI-E-Anschluss nach oben.

Einfaches Stützgestehl als Provisorium bauen und gut ist > du willst ja auf Wakü gehen, da braucht es nix aufwändiges.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ursmii (11. Mai 2020)

So nun ist auch mein Jüngster am Falten.  Er heisst Crunchi_H2O und trägt momentan noch Pampers.
Zeitweise wird er pausieren, da er noch sein Äusseres flott machen muss und einige Nervenbahnen müssen noch geordnet resp reorganisiert werden.
Aber als Erstlingswerk unter Wasser bin ich mal ein wenig stolz - solange seine Windeln trocken bleiben 

Die Entstehungsgeschichte werde ich dann mal in einem Tagebuch festhalten ...

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seine inneren Werte sind dann im Tagebuch zu finden


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Mai 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Crunchi_H2O gefällt mir schon ganz gut
Und ich finde es echt stilvoll, dass du für das weisse Gehäuse auch weisse Tücher genommen hast


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Mai 2020)

Ich würde die Tücher durch Haushaltspapier ersetzen den da sieht man deutlich besser ob was tropft.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## phila_delphia (19. Mai 2020)

Ich konnte jüngst meine Folding Power verdoppeln und das kam so: Ich habe meinem Schwager einen PC zusammenstestellt mit dem er eine bestimmte CAD Anwedung ausführen will. Bereits vor einigen Jahren hatte ich ihm einen entsprechenden Rechner konfiguriert, in dem seither eine GTX 1080 am Werk war. Weil er gerne noch etwas mehr Leisung gehabt hätte, sollte der neue Rechner eine RTX 2070 bekommen...

Soweit so gut: Allerdings haben wir erst beim Einrichten festgestellt, dass das CAD Programm die 2070 nicht unterstützt. Kaum zu glauben, aber so ist es, die 1080 geht und die 2070 nicht. Das mag daran liegen, dass er nicht die aktuellste Version des Programms hat, aber so richtig versteh ich das dennoch nicht (alte Spiele laufen ja auch auf neuen Karten?!). Wie dem auch sei; ich habe meinem Schwager geraten, die 2070 zurückzuschicken...

 DOCH nachdem er von F@H gehört hat, hat er beschlossen mit der 1080 weiterzuarbeiten und mir seinen alten PC und die neue 2070 überlassen - um damit zu falten. Klingt unglaublich, ist aber wahr -> Man siehts an meinem Output -> Ich sage: "Danke Dir Steffen" bzw. großes Grats an Dich 

Grüße

phila


----------



## foldinghomealone (20. Mai 2020)

Gut gemacht, nur glaube ich nicht, dass sich ein Wechsel von einer 1080 auf eine 2070 leistungstechnisch bemerkbar machen würde...

Professionelle Programme haben erhöhte/andere Anforderungen an Treiber. Deshalb gibt es ja Quadros, die deutlich teurer sind, jedoch in der verbauten HW kaum unterscheiden, sondern hauptsächlich im Treiber.


----------



## phila_delphia (20. Mai 2020)

foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Gut gemacht, nur glaube ich nicht, dass sich ein Wechsel von einer 1080 auf eine 2070 leistungstechnisch bemerkbar machen würde...
> 
> Professionelle Programme haben erhöhte/andere Anforderungen an Treiber. Deshalb gibt es ja Quadros, die deutlich teurer sind, jedoch in der verbauten HW kaum unterscheiden, sondern hauptsächlich im Treiber.



Ja, das ist möglich! Gleichzeitig wird "nvidia iray" eben extra mit RTX Unterstütung beworben (NVIDIA Iray GPU Rendering | NVIDIA) - und eben nicht nur auf den Quadro Karten, von daher sollte eigentlich schon ein Vorsprung drin gewesen sein (auch die empfohlenen Specs des betreffenden CAD Programms nennen eine GTX 1070/1080).

Ich hatte meinem Schwager zuvor noch gesagt, ob er nicht die 1080 übernehmen wollte, einfach um Geld zu spraen doch er wollte einen kompeltt neuen Rechner (was ich auch verstehen kann; denn neue Hardware ist immer gut). Nun hoffe echt, dass die Unterstützung der 2070 noch nachgereicht wird... So lange freue ich mich über die Extrapunkte...

Aber ich glaube am meisten hat mich gefreut, dass er den Reiz der Punktesammelei sofort verstanden hat. Das ist ja jetzt nicht bei jedem der Fall  Ich hatte mit ihm auch angeboten die 2070 gleich auf ebay zu verkaufen, falls der Händler sie nicht zurück nimmt - um den Verlust zu minimieren. Seine Antwort nachdem er den neuen Output gesehen hat: "Die Karte bleibt. Bevor wir die verkaufen, holen wir eine dritte".

Viele liebe Grüße

phila


----------



## Blende8 (24. Mai 2020)

Das hier ist mein Faltrechner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Luftgekühlte RTX 2070 Super von Palit musste ich leider wieder ausbauen weil sie ein Hitzeproblem bekam. Irgendwie ist es doof und teuer wenn man ohne Konzept einen Rechner zusammenbastelt  und nur Komponenten bestellen kann die halt wirklich geliefert sind wenn man mal zu Hause ist 

Blende8


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Mai 2020)

@blende8:
Was ist denn die obere Karte für eine?

Gegebenfalls könnte man die beiden tauschen so dass die 2070S oben ist vorausgesetzt sie bekommt da genug Luft > die andere Karte ist zum Großteil wassergekühlt somit ist das Problem mit der Wärmestau deutlich kleiner wenn nicht sogar ganz weg.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brooker (25. Mai 2020)

Blende8 schrieb:


> ... Luftgekühlte RTX 2070 Super von Palit musste ich leider wieder ausbauen weil sie ein Hitzeproblem bekam ...



Ist es eine zwei oder drei Lüfterlösung? Ggfs. die Spannung begrenzen und/oder die Karte stehend installieren und die Anbindung per Riser.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @blende8:
> Was ist denn die obere Karte für eine?
> 
> Gegebenfalls könnte man die beiden tauschen so dass die 2070S oben ist vorausgesetzt sie bekommt da genug Luft > die andere Karte ist zum Großteil wassergekühlt somit ist das Problem mit der Wärmestau deutlich kleiner wenn nicht sogar ganz weg.
> ...



Könnte ein gangbarer Weg sein.
Ausserdem - wenn möglich - den "Kabelsalat" noch etwas optimieren 
Dem Luftstrom  scheint da einiges im Weg zu sein


----------



## Blende8 (25. Mai 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @blende8:
> Was ist denn die obere Karte für eine?
> 
> Gegebenfalls könnte man die beiden tauschen so dass die 2070S oben ist vorausgesetzt sie bekommt da genug Luft > die andere Karte ist zum Großteil wassergekühlt somit ist das Problem mit der Wärmestau deutlich kleiner wenn nicht sogar ganz weg.



Das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Ich muss sowieso die Radiatoren umbauen damit der von der Aorus Waterforce 2080 Super oben raus bläst und der von der CPU von vorne rein saugt. Ich bin aber auch grübeln ob ich mir nicht ein größeres Gehäuse hole und eine Custom Wasserkühlung einbaue. Das meinte ich mit dem "doof und teuer" wenn man was ohne Konzept aufbaut 
Dann käme vermutlich auch eine 3000er RTX rein...
Blende 8


----------



## Blende8 (25. Mai 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> Ist es eine zwei oder drei Lüfterlösung? Ggfs. die Spannung begrenzen und/oder die Karte stehend installieren und die Anbindung per Riser.



Es ist eine mit 3 Lüftern. Die genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich jetzt nicht, bin schon wieder auf dem Weg nach Trondheim und kann nicht gucken. Jedenfalls hatte ich für die Karte keinen Waterblock gefunden


----------



## brooker (26. Mai 2020)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Es ist eine mit 3 Lüftern. Die genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich jetzt nicht, bin schon wieder auf dem Weg nach Trondheim und kann nicht gucken. Jedenfalls hatte ich für die Karte keinen Waterblock gefunden



... ok. Bei Watercool.de und Vertrieb, Fertigung und Entwicklung von Wasserkuehlern fuer ihren PC - liquidextasy.de hattest du auch geschaut? Bei letzterem gibt es die Möglichkeit eines individual Blocks. Kostentechnisch würde ich aber Riser und aufrecht installieren hier vorziehen.


----------



## mArkus_1 (26. Mai 2020)

Halöle,

hier mal der HO Rechner der nur auf Remotedesktop laufen muss .
Der Rest geht alles in FAH und dem Team PCGH 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5700xt und 3700x auf nem Gaming 7 x470 Gigabyte

2. Rechner ist ein B450 mit RX570. (Bastel und Testrechner)


----------



## Blende8 (26. Mai 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... ok. Bei Watercool.de und Vertrieb, Fertigung und Entwicklung von Wasserkuehlern fuer ihren PC - liquidextasy.de hattest du auch geschaut? Bei letzterem gibt es die Möglichkeit eines individual Blocks. Kostentechnisch würde ich aber Riser und aufrecht installieren hier vorziehen.



Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das für die 2000er Serie nichts neues mehr gemacht wird. Außerdem wäre das ziemlich oversized für einen Rechner der nur alle 2-3 Wochen am Wochenende falten kann. Ich bin ja schon ziemlich verrückt in der Sache aber irgendwo gibts Grenzen 
Blende8


----------



## brooker (29. Mai 2020)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja schon ziemlich verrückt in der Sache aber irgendwo gibts Grenzen
> Blende8



... da sind wir uns einig. Deshalb ist ein Riser die Vernunftslösung.


----------



## ntropy83 (4. Juni 2020)

Hier die Techno version eines Folders: YouTube

Leider bin ich noch im Arch Linux Team aber ich wechsle mal


----------



## Hartbeat (4. Juni 2020)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Das hier ist mein Faltrechner:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




versuch es mal mit den unteren Noctua Lüfter umzudrehen, damit er die warme Luft rauspustet, nicht wie nun dass er reinpustet

dazu die Kabel, welche direkt an den Lüftern der unteren Graka sind reduzieren


----------



## brooker (4. Juni 2020)

Hartbeat schrieb:


> versuch es mal mit den unteren Noctua Lüfter umzudrehen, damit er die warme Luft rauspustet, nicht wie nun dass er reinpustet
> 
> dazu die Kabel, welche direkt an den Lüftern der unteren Graka sind reduzieren



... kurze Anmerkung. Bei diesem Setup ziehen die 4 Lüfter der WaKü und der hinten installierte die Luft raus. Der Vorn unten blässt rein. Damit ein möglichst guter Luftstrom durch das Gehäuse zieht bitte folgendews probieren:

- den vorn unten installierten Lüfter entfernen und dafür den hinten installierten Lüfter rausblasend montieren. Wenn das mechanisch nicht passen sollte ...

- den vorn installierten Lüfter auf rausblasend drehen und den hinten auf einblasend oder komplett entfernen - wird leiser


----------



## ntropy83 (4. Juni 2020)

Hier noch mein Setup:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen Doppel-RAD für die Vega wäre sicherlich besser aber wirklich viel mehr leistet die nicht beim overclocken. So läuft sie unter Vollast auf 220 Watt begrenzt bei mir und 45° Edge, sowie 65° Junction Temp.
Hab noch überlegt den linken Gehäuselüfter mal zudrehen, um den Luftstrom fürs Netzteil zu optimieren.


----------



## Hartbeat (5. Juni 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... kurze Anmerkung. Bei diesem Setup ziehen die 4 Lüfter der WaKü und der hinten installierte die Luft raus. Der Vorn unten blässt rein. Damit ein möglichst guter Luftstrom durch das Gehäuse zieht bitte folgendews probieren:
> 
> - den vorn unten installierten Lüfter entfernen und dafür den hinten installierten Lüfter rausblasend montieren. Wenn das mechanisch nicht passen sollte ...
> 
> - den vorn installierten Lüfter auf rausblasend drehen und den hinten auf einblasend oder komplett entfernen - wird leiser





wenn der Computer so wie auf dem Bild im Betrieb steht, zieht der Noctua wahrscheinlich vorne nur Warme Luftrein, da der oberste Lüfter der WaKa verstellt ist und somit die Luft nach oben und unten "drückt". Darum war meine Empfehlung den in jedem Fall zum Rauspusten zu bringen........


----------



## Hartbeat (5. Juni 2020)

Da ja nur fertige System via Bild dokumentiert werden dürfen, hier mein einer falt-Rechner, wobei ich wegen Spiegelung das Seitenfenster abgenommen hatte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Juni 2020)

@Hartbeat:
Kommt es mir nur so vor oder hast du in deinem Rechner ordentlich Unterdruck?

Die hinteren senkrechten 3 LED-Lüfter blasen rein und der Rest sieht danach aus als blasen alle raus.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hartbeat (5. Juni 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Hartbeat:
> Kommt es mir nur so vor oder hast du in deinem Rechner ordentlich Unterdruck?
> 
> Die hinteren senkrechten 3 LED-Lüfter blasen rein und der Rest sieht danach aus als blasen alle raus.
> ...



Hallo @ A.Meier

Luft kommt immer rein, doch meisst ist ja das Problem, die warme Luft raus zu bekommen.
Unter Vollast habe ich trotzdem CPU 68~70° aber dafür M/B 34~37° und SB bei 53°

Die 3 senkrechten "ziehen" die vorgewärmte Luft aus der "Kabel und Netzteilkammer" nach vorne .

Habe alle Kerne auf 4100 MHz gelegt, vielleicht muss ich wohl runter....
Hatte urspünglich oben auf der WaKü auch Kirmesleuchten, doch die hatten zu wenig power für den 3950 :/


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Juni 2020)

Überdruck ist besser > Dreh mal die unteren drei Lüfter testweise um und du wirst bessere/kühlere Temperaturen haben.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hartbeat (5. Juni 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Überdruck ist besser > Dreh mal die unteren drei Lüfter testweise um und du wirst bessere/kühlere Temperaturen haben.



bin ja nicht beratungsresistent 

werde das mal machen und berichten 


btw, ist es sinnvoll 2 x 30 kerne Falten zu lassen, oder besser 4 x 15 ? (4 für grakahilfe und arbeiten können)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Juni 2020)

Wegen dem QuickReturnBonus ist es besser mit weniger dafür aber größeren SMP-Slots zu falten.

Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher in welchem Zusammenhang ich dass gehört habe, aber anscheinend gibt es wieder WUs für hohe Threadzahlen > teste am besten mal was bei 1X60 passiert, mehr als keine WU oder das nur ein Teil der Threads benutzt wird kann nicht passieren.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hartbeat (5. Juni 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Wegen dem QuickReturnBonus ist es besser mit weniger dafür aber größeren SMP-Slots zu falten.
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher in welchem Zusammenhang ich dass gehört habe, aber anscheinend gibt es wieder WUs für hohe Threadzahlen > teste am besten mal was bei 1X60 passiert, mehr als keine WU oder das nur ein Teil der Threads benutzt wird kann nicht passieren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk



lässt maximal 30 zu :/

darum hatte ich ja 2 x 30, das dauerte 2 Wochen bis ich dahinter gekommen war 
bin ja nicht einmal 2 Monate dabei oder gerade so.


d.h. dass ich die ersten ca 2 wochen nur mit 1x 30 core gefaltet hatte :/


Nachtrag am 06.06.2020:

Habe den tr nun auf 1x 30, 1x 16 und 2 x 8, 2 cores müssen für System 
Der Ryzen ist nun auf 2 x 15, nachdem ich die Lüfter umgedreht habe, ist er im schnitt 2-4 ° weniger heiss, hat also was gebracht, danke, aber da muss ich wohl noch nacharbeiten :/


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Juni 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Überdruck ist besser > Dreh mal die unteren drei Lüfter testweise um und du wirst bessere/kühlere Temperaturen haben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk



Kann ich bestätigen. Mehr rein, weniger raus--> bessere Kühlleistung


----------



## Blende8 (6. Juni 2020)

Hartbeat schrieb:


> wenn der Computer so wie auf dem Bild im Betrieb steht, zieht der Noctua wahrscheinlich vorne nur Warme Luftrein, da der oberste Lüfter der WaKa verstellt ist und somit die Luft nach oben und unten "drückt". Darum war meine Empfehlung den in jedem Fall zum Rauspusten zu bringen........



Das Gehäuse ist meiner Meinung nach einfach zu klein und nicht für meinen Zweck geeignet. Im Moment falte ich mit entfernter Frontblende, bin aber am überlegen mir ein Lian Li O11Dynamic XL zu kaufen. Falls jemand einen besseren Vorschlag hat nur her damit


----------



## Hartbeat (7. Juni 2020)

Blende8 schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist meiner Meinung nach einfach zu klein und nicht für meinen Zweck geeignet. Im Moment falte ich mit entfernter Frontblende, bin aber am überlegen mir ein Lian Li O11Dynamic XL zu kaufen. Falls jemand einen besseren Vorschlag hat nur her damit





Talius Cronos 

Siehe oben, ähnlich wie Li O11, bei mir Faltet da mein Gaming-Rechner drin mit nun durchweg unter 80° bei @ll Core 4.150 MHz

und JA mehr REIN Pusten wie raus 

WaKa Möglichkeit bei dem wäre

2 x 360 + 1 x 240, 3 x 240, 5 x 120 und ähnliche Kombinationen.

Einzige Vorteil mein Li wäre (soweit ich das von Bildern beurteilen kann, da ich das Talius habe) die Schalter und USB Anschlüsse sind vorne und nicht oben, die Hotswap Module nach hinten..... und ein par cm breiter


----------



## Hartbeat (7. Juni 2020)

Ist das Gehäuse zu klein, musst du nehmen Blechschrere.......

Ein "kleiner" Arbeitsrechner, der auch Falten muss....

Office und Web-Anwendungen : X570 Pro 4 | Ryzen 7 3800x | Zotac 710  | 2 x 8 GB Crucial | WAK AsusROG RYUJIN 360 | Enermax NT  | Thermaltake Level 20 VT


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juni 2020)

Durchaus "innovatives" Layout - Hartbeat


----------



## Hartbeat (8. Juni 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Durchaus "innovatives" Layout - Hartbeat


 


im Moment sind da 2 x 710 drin zum Falten, system @ll Core bei 4.300 MHz  unter 80° also alles gut 

Bin noch auf der Suche nach Grakas, aber besser 710 wie nix ^^

Ich warte noch auf mein ein par Teile für mein Hauptarbeitssystem, aber das kommt dann hier erst wenn ganz fertig


----------



## brooker (9. Juni 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Durchaus "innovatives" Layout - Hartbeat



... der Mann hat Stil, die Adiletten runden das Bild ab.


----------



## brooker (9. Juni 2020)

Hartbeat schrieb:


> Bin noch auf der Suche nach Grakas, aber besser 710 wie nix ^^
> 
> Ich warte noch auf mein ein par Teile für mein Hauptarbeitssystem, aber das kommt dann hier erst wenn ganz fertig



... könnte eine GTX1080 als FoPaSa anbieten. Ein Zotac Extrem Monster


----------



## Hartbeat (10. Juni 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... der Mann hat Stil, die Adiletten runden das Bild ab.



ich gebe lieber Geld für anständige Hardware aus, wie für designerklamotten.....


----------



## Hartbeat (10. Juni 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... könnte eine GTX1080 als FoPaSa anbieten. Ein Zotac Extrem Monster



???

FoPaSa ?

sagte doch bin hier neu


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Juni 2020)

FoPoSa:
Wenn du die Hardware zum Falten einsetzt, wird dir kostenlos Hardware für eine bestimmte Zeit zur Verfügung gestellt > die einzigen Kosten die du hast sind die Stromkosten und Versand.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hartbeat (10. Juni 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> FoPoSa:
> Wenn du die Hardware zum Falten einsetzt, wird dir kostenlos Hardware für eine bestimmte Zeit zur Verfügung gestellt > die einzigen Kosten die du hast sind die Stromkosten und Versand.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk



coole aktion, 

ich habe aber lieber eigene Hardware im system, wenn die also über ist und nen guter Preis, ja sonst schau ich weiter


----------



## Skajaquada (23. Juni 2020)

Dann stell ich auch mal mein Projekt vor, mache ja eher selten Bilder beim Basteln 
Name: Primo Victoria (Meine erste Custom WaKü  )
Ursprünglich sollte es nur ein neuer Gaming-Rechner werden, das ist dank F@H etwas ausgeartet...

Hardware:
Corsair 780t, Gigabyte Aorus Pro X570, Ryzen7 3700x, 32GB GSkill Trident RGB 3200, 2x MSI RX5700xt Mech OC
Das alles unter Wasser mit Alphacool Material, 1x 360er Nexxxos XT30 unterm Dach, 1x280er Nexxxos ST45 in der Front und 1x 240er Nexxxos ST30 auf dem Bodenblech. Alles angeblasen mit Noctua Propellern über PWM

Verbrauch unter Vollast: 540W Drittelmix bei 47°C auf den rx5700xt (2070 Mhz Boost)

Und leider ist er auch noch nicht fertig, warte noch auf ein paar Teile für den finalen Umbau (den 3,5er Käfig raus und den AGB gegen einen Eisbecher mit D5 tauschen). Dann werden die Leitungen auch noch mal schön gemacht


----------



## LittleFolder (23. Juni 2020)

Geht im Verbundbetrieb/SLI Leistung flöten? Hab da keine Erfahrung mit, würde mich mal interessieren.

@ Skajaquada: Bei den 540W kommen bis zu 3 mio Punkte bei rum ja? Kommt mir "relativ" hoch vor vom Verbrauch her. Hab meine 2070 Super auf 60% PL gedrosselt, was mit den aktuell recht starken 13er WUs am Ende so 1,5-1,7 mio PPD sind. Das ganze bei 190 W Gesamtverbrauch ohne CPU-Aufträge. Da 190W ne blöde Zahl ist, lasse ich bei Boinc die CPU noch mit 2 Kernen rechnen, so sinds ziemlich genau 200W an der Steckdose, wobei die Graka laut HWinfo 125W verbraucht. Also theoretisch im Verbund mit einer zweiten 2070 Super ja auf 3-3,4 mio PPD kommen dürfte bei so 325-350 W Verbrauch.

Oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler? Durch das Folden schaue ich nun plötzlich viel mehr auf das Leistungs- Verbrauchsverhältnis, was man wo rausholen kann^^ Da bin ich auch mal auf die kommende Grakageneration gespannt.


----------



## Skajaquada (24. Juni 2020)

Solange ich die Karten einzeln nehme hab ich keinen nennenswerten Verlust. Die Karten zu koppeln bringt allerdings recht wenig, da lief die Zweite nur noch auf 30-40%.
Und beim Gaming kommt es sehr stark auf die Unterstützung an. Da bringt es bei neuesten Spielen nur bis zu 30% mehr FPS, Multi GPU ist nicht mehr In. Liegt wahrscheinlich an den Preisen der High End Karten, ich hab es auch nur für F@H gemacht.

Die 540W hab ich an der Steckdose gemessen, die RX5700xt brauchen laut HWinfo jeweils ca. 175W für 1,5 Mio PPD unter Vollast und Übertaktung.
Also 350W reiner GPU Verbrauch für die 3 Mio PPD. (Glaub alleine die Wakü frisst 100W  ) 
Ich werde heute wieder undervolten und dann noch mal messen, dabei landen sie sicher 30-50 Watt niedriger.
Die RX5700xt Nitro+ meiner Frau läuft gerade simpel über den Afterburner 20% reduziert, kommt damit dann aber nur noch auf 1,2 Mio PPD.
Mit richtigem Undervolten geht da sicher noch was, aber erstmal möchte sie jetzt auch eine WaKü. Meine Kiste ist so schön leise


----------



## LittleFolder (24. Juni 2020)

Also brauchen die RX5700xt scheinbar etwas mehr Saft, Undervolten der GPU hab ich mich noch nicht "rangetraut" bzw. noch keine Muse gehabt. Bisher erstmal nur des PL reduziert.
Bei der Lautstärke war ich nun einiges gewohnt^^ Als ich zum Folden gekommen bin im April/Mai(?) hab ich zunächst mit meinem Laptop angefangen. Der hat eine GTX 1650 Mobile, da waren es ~300k PPD, die Teile werden ja nun wirklich laut und da ist meiner noch sehr Human von der Lautstärke her. Bei dem Laptop von einem Arbeitskollegen mit einer RTX 2060 denkt man, ein Flugzeug startet  

Da hatte ich den Laptop schon die ganze Zeit zu Hause laufen lassen, da ist der neue Rechner nun ein riesiger Schritt nach von. Klar, man hört da läuft was wenn man dran sitzt aber schon ein paar Meter weiter bei der Couch ist es nicht mehr wahrnehmbar.

Wenn ich schon mal hier schreibe, gleich mal ein Foto, wenn auch nix besonderes, hab ihn mir zusammen stellen lassen. Daten stehen im Profil, ist aufs Folden ausgelegt, daher zb. "nur" ein Ryzen 5 3600 und 16 GB RAM aber dafür beim Netzteil auf ein be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum gesetzt. Und ja, der CPU Kühler ist etwas Overkill^^


----------



## eiernacken1983 (24. Juni 2020)

LittleFolder schrieb:


> Geht im Verbundbetrieb/SLI Leistung flöten? Hab da keine Erfahrung mit, würde mich mal interessieren.
> 
> @ Skajaquada: Bei den 540W kommen bis zu 3 mio Punkte bei rum ja? Kommt mir "relativ" hoch vor vom Verbrauch her. Hab meine 2070 Super auf 60% PL gedrosselt, was mit den aktuell recht starken 13er WUs am Ende so 1,5-1,7 mio PPD sind. Das ganze bei 190 W Gesamtverbrauch ohne CPU-Aufträge. Da 190W ne blöde Zahl ist, lasse ich bei Boinc die CPU noch mit 2 Kernen rechnen, so sinds ziemlich genau 200W an der Steckdose, wobei die Graka laut HWinfo 125W verbraucht. Also theoretisch im Verbund mit einer zweiten 2070 Super ja auf 3-3,4 mio PPD kommen dürfte bei so 325-350 W Verbrauch.
> 
> Oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler? Durch das Folden schaue ich nun plötzlich viel mehr auf das Leistungs- Verbrauchsverhältnis, was man wo rausholen kann^^ Da bin ich auch mal auf die kommende Grakageneration gespannt.



Die beiden 5700 XT laufen mit 2,07 Ghz natürlich in einem sehr ineffizienten Bereich, was dem Kollegen ja auch bekannt ist. Ich betreibe meine 5700 XT mit 1,77 Ghz. Aktuell läuft 13414. Durchschnittsverbrauch in den letzten 2 Minuten ist laut HWInfo 94 W ASIC plus 6W  VRAM (klingt mit in Summe 100 W fast geschönt, ist aber Zufall, des eine so runde Zahl rauskommt *doppelschwör*). Hinzu kommen theoretisch die von HWInfo nicht angezeigten Verbräuche des Lüfters (bei mir Referenzlüfter 5700 XT) + Wandlerverluste). Damit zeigt mir FaH gerade 1,15 MioPPD an.

1,15 Mio / 100 W = 11.500 PPD/W

Bei Dir:

1,6 Mio. PPD / 125 W = 12.800 PPD/W (zu klären wäre noch, ob in deinen 125 W der Verbrauch des VRAM enthalten ist oder nicht) 

Beim Kollegen Skajaquada (schwer abzutippen pro Karte

Ebenfalls 1,6 Mio. PPD / (175 + ggf. Speicher) = 9.142 PPD / W

Wenn er sich vom Takt her in den effizienten Bereich bewegt, werden es auch wieder über 11.000 PPD / W.

Erkenntnis für mich: ich dachte bisher, dass AMD-Karten bei FaH im Vergleich zu Nvidia  extrem abstinken, aber das tun sie ja meinen oberflächlichen Berechnungen zufolge von der Effizienz her nur in einem Band von rund 10 % (Nachteil für Radeon)


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Juni 2020)

LittleFolder schrieb:


> Und ja, der CPU Kühler ist etwas Overkill^^


Zu grosse Kühler gibt es nicht > du hast nur deutlich mehr Leistungsreserven als nötig.


----------



## LittleFolder (24. Juni 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Zu grosse Kühler gibt es nicht > du hast nur deutlich mehr Leistungsreserven als nötig.



Hatte, um ehrlich zu sein, keine Vorstellung davon wie groß die Kühlkörper teils sind, bis ich es nach der Bestellung in einem Video sah^^ Zumindest ist er sehr leise, ist ja kaum was zu tun.


----------



## Skajaquada (24. Juni 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Die beiden 5700 XT laufen mit 2,07 Ghz natürlich in einem sehr ineffizienten Bereich, was dem Kollegen ja auch bekannt ist. Ich betreibe meine 5700 XT mit 1,77 Ghz. Aktuell läuft 13414. Durchschnittsverbrauch in den letzten 2 Minuten ist laut HWInfo 94 W ASIC plus 6W  VRAM (klingt mit in Summe 100 W fast geschönt, ist aber Zufall, des eine so runde Zahl rauskommt *doppelschwör*). Hinzu kommen theoretisch die von HWInfo nicht angezeigten Verbräuche des Lüfters (bei mir Referenzlüfter 5700 XT) + Wandlerverluste). Damit zeigt mir FaH gerade 1,15 MioPPD an.



Also auf die Werte bekomme ich meine nicht 
Bei 1,77 Ghz hab ich immer noch 120 Watt und die PPD fallen auf 900k.
Wenn ich auf 95 Watt runter gehe schafft die Karte gerade noch so 1,45 Ghz.
Ich weiß ja nicht ob es am Customdesign liegt, aber davon war ich heute bei allem testen ganz weit weg.

Dann bin ich lieber nicht effizient, aber bei 3 Mio PPD


----------



## eiernacken1983 (25. Juni 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Also auf die Werte bekomme ich meine nicht
> Bei 1,77 Ghz hab ich immer noch 120 Watt und die PPD fallen auf 900k.
> Wenn ich auf 95 Watt runter gehe schafft die Karte gerade noch so 1,45 Ghz.
> Ich weiß ja nicht ob es am Customdesign liegt, aber davon war ich heute bei allem testen ganz weit weg.
> ...



Hängt sicher auch von der individuellen WU und der Hintergrundauslastung der CPU ab. Ich bin nebenbei mit Rosetta@home auf der CPU zugange. Auch wenn ich 2 Kerne zum durchkauen der FaH WUs freilasse, ist die Auslastung der Graka geringer, als wenn die CPU komplett frei ist. Gerade hab ich 13414 mit 1,3 Mio PPD aber 98 W + 7 W Speicher.

Hast Du nur Powerlimit abgesenkt oder auch undervoltet? Ich habe manuell Frequenz und Spannung eingestellt und vorher per Benchmark (Superposition 4K optimized) geprüft, ob das durchläuft, bzw. die minimale Spannung gesucht, mit der die von mir angepeilte Frequenz noch ohne Artefakte oder Absturz durchläuft. Im Treiber eingestellt sind bei mir 1800 Mhz und 950 mV (940 mV geht auch, aber da hatte ich einmal eine WU mit bad state). Das führt dann zu 1770 Mhz anliegendem Takt. Die per UV erreichbare Spannung ist natürlich pro Chip individuell; ich würde meine Karte jetzt aber nicht als UV-Wunder einschätzen, so dass Du eine ähnliche Größenordnung erreichen könntest).


----------



## Skajaquada (25. Juni 2020)

Ich hab erstmal nur das Powerlimit abgesenkt, aber das ist völlig sinnfrei. Zum BIOS flashen hab ich bisher keine Zeit gehabt, vielleicht heute mal testen. 1,3 Mio wären ja ok, aber für 900k hab ich mir keine 5700xt dazugeholt, die hätte ich auch anders günstiger haben können 

So, habe dann auch mal ausführlicher getestet. Bei 1750 Mhz und 950 mV verbrauche ich immer noch 120 W (incl. Mem Power).
Und bei den 13414 fallen die PPD auf 1,25 Mio, ich lande also bei ca. 10500 PPD/W.
Eine 2070 Super ist also schon ein Stück effektiver.

Also spare ich ca. 33% Strom und verliere ca. 20% Leistung, in meinen Augen nicht so enorm effektiv wie viele sagen. Das mag vielleicht beim Zocken besser aussehen, aber für F@H macht das nur Sinn um Geld zu sparen. Und da kommt mir doch eher die GTX1660 Super in den Sinn.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (26. Juni 2020)

Topic:

Ich falte mit einer 5700 XT Anniversary Edition auf einem Gaming Pro Carbon X370. CPU-seitig unterstützt ein Ryzen 7 3700X, der in den letzten Tagen mangels WUs bei Rosetta@Home derzeit auch FaH-WUs durchkaut. Zudem habe ich 2 x 16 GB G.Skill Trident 3200 CL14 verbaut. Als Netzteil wird ein Enermax Platimax 750 W D.F. verwendet. Bei der Größe des Netzteils habe ich langfristig gedacht: irgendwann kommt vielleicht eine 2. Grafikkarte mit rein. Verbaut ist alles in einem Be quiet Pure Base 600. Das Case ist geschlossen und hat kein Fenster. Bling bling gibt es auch nicht; daher ist auch ein Foto überflüssig.

Off-Topic:
Bzgl. UV der 5700XTs schreibe ich dieser Tage mal in der Rumpelkammer. Bios-Flash ist hierfür nicht erforderlich sondern wenige Handgriffe im Treiber + etwas Rumprobieren mit Grafikbenchmark, ob die eingestellte Spannung bei gegebener Frequenz durchläuft. Aktuell habe ich wieder 105 W (inkl. Memory) und 1,25 Mio PPD auf der Uhr stehen; in diese Richtung optimieren wir die zuvor genannten 5700XTs auch noch


----------



## brooker (26. Juni 2020)

... ich bremse nur ungern ein, aber das hat gerade nichts mehr mit einer Vorstellung zu tun. Bitte einen neuen Fred erstellen. Ich ziehe die Beiträge gern um. Wenn es keinen neuen Fred gibt, dann wandert es binnen 2 Tagen in die Rumpelkammer.


----------



## Gsonz (12. Juli 2020)

Hauptrechner (für GPU-WUs wenn ich nicht am zocken bin)

- i7 9700K @5GHz (custom Wakü)
- 16GB RAM 3200 C16
- GTX 1080 (luftgekühlt)

Zweit-PC (für CPU-WUs):

- i7 4790
- 16GB RAM 2133 C11
- keine dedizierte GPU

In letzter Zeit ist FAH bei mir aber etwas in Vergessenheit geraten. Der zweit-PC verstaubt gerade irgendwo in der Ecke und auf meinem Hauptrechner laufen gerade eine GPU- und CPU-WU gleichzeitig.


----------



## brooker (13. Juli 2020)

... feine Systeme  ... die Erkenntnis ist der erste Schritt zur Veränderung   Gut falt!


----------



## Will_Smiff (29. Juli 2020)

Habe mich nun auch in euer (unser?) Team eingetragen.

Gefaltet wird von meinem Home-Server i7 9800x, dem 32 GB 3200MHz CL14 Ram zur Seite stehen


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. August 2020)

Hier mein neuer Intel Core i5-10400F (Bezeichnung: Core i5 10xxxF (Comet Lake-S) / Anzahl 6 Kerne / Threads 12 / Mikroarchitektur Comet Lake / Strukturgröße 14 nm / Taktfrequenz 2900 MHz / Turbo-Modus bis maximal 4300 MHz / Cache Level 3: 12288 KB) - Cinebench R20: 3152 cb, all Core + HT.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was bei CPU-Falten so geht, teste ich die Tage. Mein AMD FX 8370e wird von nun an anderweitig verwendet.

Bisher alles stabil, bin mit der Win 10 Festplatte einfach umgezogen, ohne Neuinstallation. Erststart ins Bios, danach Treiber drauf gezogen, Microsoftkonto automatisch "repariert", Win neu aktiviert, fertig. Erste GPU-WU schon sauber durch. Des Weiteren neu verbaut sind: 1 x MSI Z490-A PRO Mainboard / 1 x G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR4-2666 Kit / 1 x Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH CPU-Kühler.


----------



## Skajaquada (21. September 2020)

Ich habe heute mein Projekt mit der 3080 Faltmaschine angefangen und schon ganz schön geflucht 
Warum bauen Hersteller die Gehäuse immer 2 cm zu klein?
Wenn man sowas designt muss doch auffallen, dass ein Radiator auch irgendwo Anschlüsse braucht. Theoretischen Platz dafür kann man halt einfach gar nicht nutzen, aber genug gemeckert  

Das Gehäuse war in erster Linie günstig und es hat ein Cube-Design. Dadurch kann man die Verkabelung sehr gut "verpacken".
In zweiter Linie hat es laut Hersteller die Möglichkeit 2 x 240er und einen 360er Radiator zu verbauen. Was für ein Gehäuse mit Ausmaßen eines Midi-Towers nicht selbstverständlich ist.
Dazu passen auch ATX Boards rein und zwar relativ entspannt, war sehr überrascht wie viel Platz man ohne ein Netzteil und Laufwerke so hat 

Allerdings macht sich die Größe des Gehäuses bei der Auswahl der Grafikkarten bemerkbar, bei 13cm Bauhöhe ist Schluss. Zum Glück ist die 3080 mit Wakü-Block sehr schmal, meine zum testen eingebaute 5700xt Nitro+ sprengt leider den Rahmen 

Des weiteren habe ich mich noch nicht für ein Board entschieden und die 3080er lassen ja wohl auch noch etwas auf sich warten.
Aber immerhin läuft er erstmal im Probebetrieb mit Rest-Hardware. Der endgültige Umbau sollte dann recht schnell gehen.

Hier sind zukünftig auch alle Bilder: Kleiner Falter


----------



## kampfschaaaf (25. September 2020)

Dieses Mal in bunt und in Farbe!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. September 2020)

Wirklich schönes Teil - sieht man(n) aber wahrscheinlich auch noch auf der* ISS *


----------



## Skajaquada (25. September 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wirklich schönes Teil - sieht man(n) aber wahrscheinlich auch noch auf der* ISS *



Sowas ist heutzutage wichtig, bei dem ganzen Verkehr muss man ja auch gut gesehen werden!
Und ohne meine RGB Landebefeuerung würden die Fledermäuse auch weniger Motten vor meinem Fenster finden.
Das ist ein kompliziertes Ökosystem


----------



## Skajaquada (16. Oktober 2020)

Mein Projekt "Frankenfolder" geht gerade in die finale Phase. Es fehlt noch eine 2080Ti mit passendem Block, gar nicht so einfach wenn man eine bestimmte Karte sucht.
Bis dahin werkelt noch eine gtx 1060 vom FoPaSa im System, leider recht laut im Vergleich zum Rest 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (22. Oktober 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Mein Projekt "Frankenfolder" geht gerade in die finale Phase. Es fehlt noch eine 2080Ti mit passendem Block, gar nicht so einfach wenn man eine bestimmte Karte sucht.
> Bis dahin werkelt noch eine gtx 1060 vom FoPaSa im System, leider recht laut im Vergleich zum Rest
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schick  
Aber da kommt dann schon noch eine 3080 rein dachte ich?! Also wenn denn dann irgendwann lieferbar... oder bleibt es (erst einmal) bei einer 2080 Ti?!
Aber egal wie, ein schickes Teil ist es auf jeden Fall


----------



## Skajaquada (23. Oktober 2020)

Von der 3080 bin ich weg. Ursprünglich sollten ja zwei davon rein, aber bei der derzeitigen Liefersituation bekomme ich die im Februar oder März. Zumindest meine Bestellten, davon sind nämlich in 4 Wochen NULL Exemplare an die Händler gegangen

Daher baue ich um auf zwei 2080Ti, die definitiv günstiger und zu Hauf in Wunschkonfiguration verfügbar sind.
Ich sehe nicht ein irgendwelchen Leuten ihre 3080er für den doppelten Preis abzukaufen 

Und dann schaue ich mal ob der Gaming Rechner eine RX 6900XT bekommt, sobald sie in den Läden steht.
Der muss ja dann eigentlich nicht mehr falten


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (23. Oktober 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Und dann schaue ich mal ob der Gaming Rechner eine RX 6900XT bekommt, sobald sie in den Läden steht.
> Der muss ja dann eigentlich nicht mehr falten



"Eigentlich"   Und plötzlich faltete auch die RX 6900XT fröhlich vor sich hin und sah kein einziges Spiel durch ihren Speicher laufen 


Skajaquada schrieb:


> Von der 3080 bin ich weg. Ursprünglich sollten ja zwei davon rein, aber bei der derzeitigen Liefersituation bekomme ich die im Februar oder März. Zumindest meine Bestellten, davon sind nämlich in 4 Wochen NULL Exemplare an die Händler gegangen



Aber das mit der Verfügbarkeit der 3080'er ist echt übel... 
Entspannt sich aber vielleicht, wenn die AMD Karten endlich draussen sind  Voraussetzung natürlich, dass die dann wenigstens lieferbar sind


----------



## Firestriker (14. November 2020)

Seit gestern auf Unbutu GPU-Folder 24/7,
Danke @ picar81_4711 für das Fertige Linux-Image.
Läuft perfekt.

Config:
Intel Core i5-4670T (45W)
Noctua NH-L12S CPU-Kühler
Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI MoBo
Mushkin Stealth RAM 16GB 2x 8GB, DDR3L-1600, CL9-9-9-24 @ 1,35V
Manli (GPU-Man) GTX1660Ti Gallardo @ 70W
Corsair SF Series SF450 450 Watt 80 Plus Platinum-Netzteil
SilverStone SST-RVZ01B-E - Raven Mini-ITX-Gehäuse
3x Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM chromax black 120mm Gehäuselüfter


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. November 2020)

Auf dem Tepichboden ist das aber ein kleiner Staubsauger


----------



## Firestriker (14. November 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Auf dem Tepichboden ist das aber ein kleiner Staubsauger


Das Silverstone Case hat Staubfilter an den Lufterplätzen und es liegt nicht voll auf sondern steht auf Füßen


----------



## Skajaquada (15. November 2020)

Das ist mal wirklich kompakt. Hätte für mich nicht genügend WaKü Potential, sieht aber schick aus.
Allerdings würde ich es auch trotzdem zumindest auf eine Platte stellen, Die Füße sinken ja mit der Zeit im Teppich ein.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. November 2020)

Stimmt, mein erster Gedanke war auch "kann es genug atmen"
Aber du weisst wohl schon was du tust 
Das "Drumherum" ist aber auch echt stylisch


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Das ist mal wirklich kompakt. Hätte für mich nicht genügend WaKü Potential, sieht aber schick aus.


Aber auch nur wenn die Komponenten intern sein müssen > mein erster Faltserver ist im Wohnzimmer immernoch in Verwendung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firestriker (15. November 2020)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Stimmt, mein erster Gedanke war auch "kann es genug atmen"
> Aber du weisst wohl schon was du tust
> Das "Drumherum" ist aber auch echt stylisch


Danke für die Lorbeeren,
ist eigentlich mein Wohnzimmer-PC den ich aber so gut wie nie nutze, und da dachte ich, nutzt du ihn halt zum Falten.
Immerhin schafft das Teil mit gesamt 110W Stromverbrauch  ~1Mio PPD
Und die GPU wird bei 70W TDP nur ~65°C warm und bleibt leise, die CPU dümpelt bei 35-40°C rum, ist also thermisch 0 Problem.
Das Case hat außerdem noch seitlich überall Lüftungsschlitze wo die warme Luft entweichen kann, und es kann Grafikkarten bis zu einer Länge von 330mm aufnehmen, aber eine RTX3090 wird wohl nix darin (zu groß & zu viel Abwärme).


----------



## Schmidde (21. November 2020)

Aktuelles Falt- und Zocksystem.
Gehäuse und Wakü sind eigentlich seit fast 10 Jahren das gleiche, selbst der Heatkiller ist immer noch mein erster CPU Kühler und hat schon einen PhenomII X6 gekühlt 

Ist nicht so interessant wie der 32 Kern Opteron Faltserver von vor 8-9 Jahren, wirft aber deutlich mehr Punkte ab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skajaquada (21. November 2020)

Stabiles Teil, der Schwamm ist ulkig


----------



## JayTea (21. November 2020)

"Schwamm"?? Das ist doch kein ordinärer Schwamm! 
Das sieht mir nach einem original Shoggy Sandwich aus!! 

@Schmidde : Sehr chic!


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2020)

Nice


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. November 2020)

Ich habe es jetzt doch gewagt, mir eine RTX3070 zu bestellen für 650 Euronen.
Liegt zwar deutlich über den Anfangspreis von 500 Euro, aber es ist eine MSI Ventus 3x OC, also keine Standardausführung und das hat mich dazu bewegt, sie doch zu bestellen.
Sie ersetzt meine 2080er....bei fast gleichem Verbrauch aber etwas mehr Speed...Bilder folgen, sobald sie in meinen Händen ist


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. November 2020)

So, die Karte (RTX3070) ist heute gekommen....sie ist länger als die KFA RTX2080 und es ist sogar eine Halterung zur Befestigung mit dabei, damit die Karte nicht nach unten hängt....

Die läuft super ruhig und stabil mit +100mhz. (1950 bis 2000mhz)

Das Gesamtsystem verbraucht ca. 10W mehr als mit der RTX2080. (aktuell 275W)

Die Temp der Grafikkarte hat sich bei 66 Grad eingependelt, wobei die Lüfter nicht zu hören sind(1500RPM).

Vergleichstests der einzelnen Projekte (TPF) folgen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. November 2020)

...Ergänzung Vergleichtests TPF
RTX2080 / RTX3070:

P13428 - 1:03 / 0:57 
P14907 - 0:56 / 0:50
P14905 - 0:49 / 0:44

Temperaturvergleich:
76 Grad / 67 Grad

Verbrauch Gesamtsystem:
260W / 270W

Im Großen und Ganzen kann ich sie weiterempfehlen.
Leistung kratzt an eine RTX2080TI bei weniger Verbrauch und deutlich niedrigere Temperatur mit Luftkühlung!


----------



## Skajaquada (24. November 2020)

Also definitiv eine gute GPU für jeden der auf ein bezahlbares System mit Luftkühlung zielt. 
Da stimmt dann auch schon der Preis, denn die 2080Ti wird ja derzeit sogar gebraucht noch teilweise teurer gelistet. Und da beim Falten der Speicher eher irrelevant ist....
Als Krönung ist sie dank CUDA auch definitiv besser als eine RX6800xt, deren Treiber natürlich überhaupt nicht optimiert sind. Ich hoffe AMD bringt da mit der Zeit noch mehr Performance. Leider sind auch fast alle Games rein auf Nvidia programmiert, da geht jede Menge Potential der RX6800 flöten


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Also definitiv eine gute GPU für jeden der auf ein bezahlbares System mit Luftkühlung zielt.
> Da stimmt dann auch schon der Preis, denn die 2080Ti wird ja derzeit sogar gebraucht noch teilweise teurer gelistet.


Absolut richtig


----------



## Skajaquada (3. Dezember 2020)

Die neue 3060Ti ist aber auch ein echt nettes Faltgerät. Wenn man sich die Ausbeute so anschaut, bei dem Verbrauch und Preis. In meinen Augen die bessere Alternative zur 3070. Selbst wenn sie undervolted 5% Leistung verlieren sollte, ist sie immer noch auf Höhe einer 2080 Super  Und das dann wahrscheinlich unter 180 Watt oder so? Schönes Ding.


----------



## NatokWa (6. Dezember 2020)

Kann jetzt nach einigem Rumprobieren berichten das eine Gigabyte RTX 3080 Gaming OC , eingedrosselt auf die minimal einstellbareren Taktraten bei Core und RAM bei rund 60% PT nahezu ohne Leistungsverlust läuft. 
Das kann unter anderem daran liegen das sie nur etwa 80% ausgelastet wird in meinem Sys wenn sie NICHT gedrosselt läuft, dann aber trotzdem 100% PT erreicht.

Jetzt kann ich sagen : Mit der CPU@4Ghz@AVX und der GPU @~1,5Ghz kann ich das Zimmer mit knapp über 300Watt heizen und es pendelt sich bei angenehmen 22°C ein anstatt mit über 500Watt bei mehr als 25°C zu liegen. Stromverbrach gedrosselt gefällt mir VIEL besser und die Temp auch *g*

Hätte allerdings echt gerne nen GraKa-Bios drauf das mir mehr freiraum nach unten geben würde .... 50% Stromverbrauch würden mir noch besser gefallen bei der max Boardpower von 370Watt die das Kärtchen hat ..... und die Power runter zu stellen klappt nicht vernünftig .... die springt dann fröhlich zwischen dem eingestellten Wert und 100% hin und her .... hoffe das kriegen die mal in den Griff....


----------



## NatokWa (7. Dezember 2020)

Neuer NV-Treiber installiert und jetzt klappt es mit 50% Powertarged einstellen.

Läuft zwar nicht "Stur" auf 50% sondern pendelt zwischen 40 und 60 hin und her aber immerhin net mehr bis 100% rauf etc. 
Und was soll ich sagen : Statt bei 1440Mhz pendelt die Karte jetzt zwischen 1500Mhz und zwitweise sogar 1850Mhz.

Verstehen muss ich die karte nicht denke ich .... sie läuft mit reduziertem PT durchweg schneller mit weniger Strom als bei direkt reduzierten (und noch niedrigeren) Taktraten bei Core+VRAM.

Aber egal . Jetzt läst sich die Karte bis tunter zu 30% Powertarged einregeln und es läuft dann auch annähernd damit.

Und @brooker : Mein Board+CPU kannst meiner Sig entnehmen und die einstellungen mache ich im ordinären Afterburner in der aktuellen Beta x.4


----------



## brooker (7. Dezember 2020)

@NatokWa ... ich bin leider nur mit dem Handy unterwegs, da sehe ich nicht und auch den Profil gab keinen Aufschluss. Gut das es jetzt fast perfekt läuft!


----------



## NatokWa (8. Dezember 2020)

Hmm komisch, im Profil ist alles korekt angegeben bei mir ... aber egal , falls es dich noch interessiert :

MB = ASUS ROG Maximus XI Hero
CPU = Intel Core I9-9900K @5Ghz Allcore &@4Ghz AVX@ F@H

Update : Die Karte läuft jetzt seit ein paar Tagen 24/7 auf 50%PT und ich bin extrem überrascht .
Der Performanceverlust beträgt maximal 20% und selbst in Spielen merke ich keinen Unterschied wenn ich nicht auf die FPS gucke. Selbst Horizon Zero Dawn läuft bei 50% PT mit über 80FPS bei maximalen Einstellungen und mit "nur" 90FPS bei 100% PT. 
Werde mal am Wochenende ne Benchmarkstrecke anlegen wo ich immer 10% PT runter gehe ..... sieht aber jetzt schon danach aus als wären die GPU's absolut übertrieben auf Kante genäht wie auch die CPU's .... ich sage nur : Statt 4.8Ghz auf 4.0 Ghz runter bei AVX bedeutet auch von ~170Watt auf ~70Watt runter ...... einfach nur Krank .....


----------



## ursmii (11. Dezember 2020)

das erste, wichtige teilstück zum umbau auf h2o



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eine plate zum sich drin spiegeln
aquacomputer cuplex kryos next AM4/3000 waren nach langem warten kurzzeitig im shop erschienen und schon wieder ausverkauft
für den rest muss ich mich noch ein wenig gedulden ...


----------



## ursmii (17. Dezember 2020)

MoRa-schung 
und nun ist nach der grossen lieferung von @WATERCOOL-Jakob fast alles bereit für die heikle migration ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


signatursystem + 2. 2080TI ins Fractal Define 7 XL (und wenn dann die 5950X probleme gelöst sind, ein "kleiner" upgrade)


----------



## Skajaquada (17. Dezember 2020)

ursmii schrieb:


> MoRa-schung
> und nun ist nach der grossen lieferung von @WATERCOOL-Jakob fast alles bereit für die heikle migration ...
> 
> 
> ...


Klasse, endlich mal ein effektiver Sektkühler!


----------



## Apollo4244 (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich geselle mich dann auch einmal dazu und zeige Euch was ich zusammengebastelt habe:

Gleich vorweg: aufgrund mehrerer nicht nur verschobener sondern gleich restlos gestrichener Aufrüstpläne (-> Preise und Verfügbarkeiten ), hat es vorerst leider nicht Eine der ursprünglich geplanten GPU's in den Rechner geschafft .

Ich habe in ein noch herumliegendes übriges 4U Servergehäuse mein gutes altes Maximus V Extreme Mainboard mit einem Core i7-3770K Prozessor verbaut.

Das Board bietet sich an, da es über 4 PCIe 3.0 x16 (physische) Slots verfügt, von denen einer direkt über x8 und die übrigen drei über einen PLX-Chip mit x8 and die CPU angebunden sind.

Vom Gehäuse und der Slot-Ausführung her hätten drei Dual- und eine Single-Slot GPU Platz. Für mehr als ausreichend Kühlung sorgen dank Servergehäuse zwei 120er und ein 80er Lüfter mit jeweils 2500 U/Min welche Vollgas direkt von der Front nach hinten blasen und noch zwei 80er Lüfter hinten. Das genügt auch um den Prozessor quasi 'passiv' mitzukühlen.
Das klimatisierte Rack in welchem das Gehäuse eingebaut ist gibt sein übriges dazu .

Ursprünglich hätten drei rechenstarke Dual-Slot GPU's mit DHE-Kühler Platz nehmen sollen, aber die werden leider auf noch unbestimmte Zeit doch nicht verfügbar sein.

Somit rechnet Stand jetzt nur eine alte (Kepler) Titan, eine 5700XT mit Triple-Slot-Monsterkühler und eine noch herumliegende Quadro P620 rund um die Uhr in dem Gehäuse. Die PPD in Summe liegt aktuell leider nur bei ~1,6-1,8 Mio.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (22. Dezember 2020)

Sehr geil, zumal der Kühler eigentlich ab Werk nicht auf 125* passen dürfte. 
Nen Sonic Tower, verdammt oldschool. 
Hab aber selbst auch 2 Stück auf 115* im Ersatz gehabt.


----------



## brooker (22. Dezember 2020)

@Apollo4244 ... mir gefällt, was ich sehe! Was hältst du davon, wenn wir eine FoldingPartnerschaft eingehen. Ich könnte in diesem Zusammenhang kurzfristig eine GTX1660 zur Verfügung stellen. Solltest du sonst noch Hardware benötigen um das Setup aufzuwerten, lass es mich bitte per PN wissen.


----------



## Skajaquada (22. Dezember 2020)

Die GTX1060 wäre auch noch verfügbar...


----------



## brooker (22. Dezember 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Die GTX1060 wäre auch noch verfügbar...


... das passt doch super!


----------



## Apollo4244 (22. Dezember 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> @Apollo4244 ... mir gefällt, was ich sehe! Was hältst du davon, wenn wir eine FoldingPartnerschaft eingehen. Ich könnte in diesem Zusammenhang kurzfristig eine GTX1660 zur Verfügung stellen. Solltest du sonst noch Hardware benötigen um das Setup aufzuwerten, lass es mich bitte per PN wissen.



Ok.... wow - damit hab ich nicht gerechnet .

Also, Betrieb und Wartung kann ich garantieren, zumal das Gerät an meiner täglichen Arbeitsstelle läuft.
Von daher, wäre ich gern bereit dazu .


----------



## Skajaquada (22. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann die 1060 auch direkt von mir aus verschicken, oder möchtest du sie vorher bei dir haben brooker?


----------



## brooker (23. Dezember 2020)

... klären wir morgen/heute per PN.


----------



## Will_Smiff (24. April 2021)

So, hier mein (fast) fertiges System. Cable-Sleeve fehlt noch, aber ursprünglich sollte es auch nicht gut aussehen sondern nur gut kühlen 

EVGA RTX 3090 XC3 Ultra mit EKWB Waterblock & Backplate
5900x @ 4,2 GHz bei 1,1Vcore

Der Mora hält alles recht kühl bei maximal 55°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skajaquada (24. April 2021)

Sehr minimalistisch, gefällt mir. Welches Gehäuse ist das? Ist das Interieur auf die andere Seite umgebaut, oder ist das Bild spiegelverkehrt?


----------



## Will_Smiff (24. April 2021)

Das ist das beQuiet Darkbase Pro 900. Und ja, ich habe es auf Upside-Down umgebaut (ist so vom Hersteller ausgeführt, dass man es selbst umabuen kann).

Da nur der Acryl-Block von EK für die Graka vorfügbar war, wollte ich dann eben, dass man das auch sieht, und nicht, dass die schöne Struktur nach unten zeigt und man nur die Backplate sieht, was bei einem normalen Aufbau eben der fall gewesen wäre.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. April 2021)

Falls die eLoops krach machen Lüftergitter weg > sind dafür bekannt dass sie Geräusche machen wenn was im Ansaugbereich von mindestens 10cm ist.

Sonst top


----------



## Will_Smiff (24. April 2021)

Danke für den Tipp, wär ich nie drauf gekommen 

Tatasächlich ist ein gewisser Geräuschpegel vorhanden, wird heute Abend direkt noch getestet!


----------



## Rarek (29. April 2021)

Will_Smiff schrieb:


> So, hier mein (fast) fertiges System. Cable-Sleeve fehlt noch, aber ursprünglich sollte es auch nicht gut aussehen sondern nur gut kühlen
> 
> EVGA RTX 3090 XC3 Ultra mit EKWB Waterblock & Backplate
> 5900x @ 4,2 GHz bei 1,1Vcore
> ...


ohhh einer der wenigen die ne Karte abbekommen haben *neid*

aber sieht seht toll aus die bude ^^


----------



## ursmii (23. August 2021)

hier nur eine Teilansicht meines Falters:
beim Umbau auf WaKü musste ich feststellen, dass die WL-Pads auf der Rückseite ausgeblutet sind.
Leider hatte ich keine so fluffligen 3mm dicken wie original, so dass ich die vorhandenen Gelid Extreme nehmen musste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinzuzufügen ist, dass ich nie Thermische Probleme hatte, obwohl das System seit 27.12.2019 24/7 zum Falten lief.
Ich hoffe, dass ich mit den nicht so gelobten Gelids keinen Bock geschossen habe ...


----------



## grumpy-old-man (10. September 2021)

Auch hier wird gefaltet...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die GTX 1080 ist leicht undervolted auf 900 mV und bleibt kühl.  Gefaltet wird ausschließlich mit der GTX1080, der Ryzen 3700 dreht Däumchen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das bei einer, wie ich finde, respektablen Leistung...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skajaquada (10. September 2021)

Hehe, das hat frappierende Ähnlichkeit mit meinem kleinen Falt-Build. Hardware die einfach funktioniert


----------



## grumpy-old-man (10. September 2021)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Hehe, das hat frappierende Ähnlichkeit mit meinem kleinen Falt-Build. Hardware die einfach funktioniert


Auf Schönheit hatte ich nicht wirklich geachtet, die Lüfterkabel sind zu kurz, um ans Hub zu kommen, wenn man sie hinten verlegt, aber es gibt Schlimmeres. Irgendwann kaufe ich noch eine Verlängerung und gut ist.  Hauptsache, die Kiste faltet.


----------



## Skajaquada (11. September 2021)

Mein Falter hat derzeit gar keine Seitenwand...der Wasserblock der Aorus Extreme ist zu breit für das Case 
Ich werde für die Faltwoche auf jeden Fall auch noch mal den halbjährlichen Service meiner Waküs machen, vor allem die Radis mal durchpusten.
Und ich hoffe das Wetter kühlt sich noch ein bisschen ab, dann kann ich auch die Gaming-Kisten voll laufen lassen. Meine Frau steht nicht so auf Sauna beim zocken


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2021)

Funktionaler Build - was will man mehr


----------



## grumpy-old-man (3. Oktober 2021)

Nachdem ich dem Folding Rechner noch einen Quadro spendiert habe, bin ich auch wirklich angenehm überrascht von der Wassertemperatur. Bei 1400 Umdrehungen der 6 Arctic P12 komme ich eigentlich nie über 31 Grad hinaus (Gemessen am Ausgang vom AGB).  Zugegeben, die GTX 1080 und der Ryzen 3700 sind jetzt auch nicht gerade zwei Temperaturmonster…


----------



## MatthiasK76 (19. Oktober 2021)

Nachdem ich meinen mittlerweile 10 Jahre alten i7-3790 zum alten Eisen gelegt und mir mal was Frisches gegönnt habe, geht es hier auch mal nach oben mit den Points. 

Es faltet ein Intel i9-11900K, gepaart mit einer Radeon RX-6700XT. Das rote Glühen ist durchaus "wörtlich" zu nehmen. Selbst mit 360mm-WaKü wird die CPU mit 75°C ordentlich warm. 

Im Büro unterstützen noch ein Notebook mit Intel i5-Prozessor und ein MacBookPro aus dem Jahre 2014.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Oktober 2021)

MatthiasK76 schrieb:


> Das rote Glühen ist durchaus "wörtlich" zu nehmen. Selbst mit 360mm-WaKü wird die CPU mit 75°C ordentlich warm.


Nettes Teil - aber die  75°C erschliessen sich mir nicht (so ganz)
Klar, kein Grund zur Sorge - aber deine WaKü sollte eigentlich mehr "stemmen"


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (20. Oktober 2021)

Benutzt intel da wieder ThermalIsolationMaterial?


----------



## MatthiasK76 (20. Oktober 2021)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nettes Teil - aber die  75°C erschliessen sich mir nicht (so ganz)
> Klar, kein Grund zur Sorge - aber deine WaKü sollte eigentlich mehr "stemmen"


Ja, so ganz glücklich bin ich damit auch nicht. 

WaKü ist eine MSI MAG CoreLiquid 360R. Radiator ist in der Seitenwand befestigt. Die drei Lüfter drehen dann mit ca. 800-900 U/min, die Pumpe geht mit knapp 4000U/min (Q-Fan-Profil auf Standard). Wenn ich  es auf Max (1200 Lüfter, 4200 Pumpe) stelle, geht die Temperatur  auch auf ca. 68°C herunter. CPU taktet bei Falten mit 8 Cores @4.7GHz, Core-Spannung ca. 1,32V.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (20. Oktober 2021)

MatthiasK76 schrieb:


> WaKü ist eine MSI MAG CoreLiquid 360R. Radiator ist in der Seitenwand befestigt. Die drei Lüfter drehen dann mit ca. 800-900 U/min, die Pumpe geht mit knapp 4000U/min (Q-Fan-Profil auf Standard). Wenn ich es auf Max (1200 Lüfter, 4200 Pumpe) stelle, geht die Temperatur auch auf ca. 68°C herunter. CPU taktet bei Falten mit 8 Cores @4.7GHz, Core-Spannung ca. 1,32V.


Bei der Core Liquid würde ich die Pumpe generell immer auf Maximum laufen lassen. Das ist so vorgesehen. Ob jetzt 200 Umdrehungen weniger den Braten fett machen, kann ich nicht abschätzen. Aber es gibt zu dem Produkt einen Bericht bei Igors`s Lab, ohne aber das der Produktname oder Hersteller genannt wird. Allerdings kann man sehr gut ersehen, dass es sich um das MAG Coreliquid handelt. Das Würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle mal anschauen, falls die Kühlleistung bei Dir nachlassen sollte....








						Wenn der OEM schludert oder spart - AiO-Kompaktwasserkühlungen mit vorprogrammiertem Verfallsdatum und ein sehr aktuelles Beispiel | Investigativ | igor´sLAB
					

Die Anbieter sogenannter All-in-One Kompaktwasserkühlungen (kurz AiO) und deren Produktmanager (kurz PM) haben es nicht leicht, immer den wirklich passenden (und ehrlichen) OEM für die Erweiterung des…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## MacDidi (2. Januar 2022)

Hi!
Mein Sohn (15) hat sich einen neuen Gaming-PC zugelegt. Ich habe soweit alles eingerichtet (Antivirensoftware pp.) und er hat keine Lust, die schulrelevanten Daten vom alten Gerät zu ziehen. Daher läuft so lange der Rechner mit Ryzen 5 5600X und Gigabyte RTX 3060 mit F@h. Lohnt sich im Vergleich zu meiner Möhre richtig


----------



## Skajaquada (25. Januar 2022)

Ich kann gerade mal zeigen, was man so aus alter Folding@Home Hardware bauen kann.
Mein Kumpel freut sich auf jeden Fall über seinen Rechner, dessen Hardware seit einem Jahr bei mir geparkt war


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Januar 2022)

*DAS* nenne ich *grün* 

Gefällt mir


----------



## binär-11110110111 (26. Januar 2022)

Wir sind Borg, Ihre biologischen und technologischen Eigenschaften werden assimiliert und den unseren hinzugefügt. Widerstand ist zwecklos!


----------



## TEAM_70335 (30. Januar 2022)

Corsair...und halt Lila, Violett..


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2022)

Solange er gut Punkte bringt darf er auch *Gummi-Ente-Quietsch-Gelb* sein


----------



## brooker (5. Februar 2022)

... mal eine Impression aus meiner Werkstatt:

ein gestripptes und geknappertes Dell Office Gehäuse in dem ein

- Dell-Board mit ATX-Anschluss
- ein i5 3470 boxed @max. Boost 3.7GHz auf 2  Kernen
-  8GB DDR3 1600 double side RAM
- eine preiswerte 30GB SSD mit Linux-Folding-Images
- ein Corsair RM550X Netzteil
- eine RTX 3080ti

dermaßen gut supporten, dass machmal fast 10Mio PPDs auf der Uhr stehen. Wahnsinn!


----------



## Skajaquada (5. Februar 2022)

Haha und ich dachte bei mir im Bench-Case hätte das nach Provisorium ausgesehen 
Aber die Performance der 3080ti ist echt der Hammer und Form follows Function macht einfach Sinn.
Und unter Linux braucht es auch deutlich weniger CPU Power für die Nvidias, im Windows hab ich ab zwei 3090 locker 3-4 Kerne eines 5900x auf Last...


----------



## Traylite (5. Februar 2022)

Meine beiden PC`s 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacDidi (12. Juli 2022)

So, habe mir nun endlich eine neue Grafikkarte geholt. Kein Mordsupgrade, aber von der 1660 Super auf die RTX 3060 - das sollte schon was bringen. Dazu zwei zusätzliche Silent Wings 3. Wenn ich ihn jetzt dazu kriege, nicht nur ins Linux sondern auch ins Windows zu booten ....  Ich tippe auf irgendwas mit TPM  

So - seit gestern läuft er wieder, nachdem 2 Leute Schweiß und Tränen vergossen haben. Letztlich hatte sich beim Grafikkarteneinbau ein Laufwerkskabel gelöst. Und genau da lag der Bootsektor für Windows. Das bestätigt: Der Fehler sitzt fast immer vor dem Gerät. Nun faltet er seit einigen Stunden mal wieder. Ich habe eine LHR-Version der Karte erwischt. Stimmt es, dass die etwas langsamer sind?


----------



## Stefan84 (12. Juli 2022)

Na da will ich doch auch mal wieder alles auf den aktuellen Stand bringen hier, gerade die letzten Wochen hat sich doch einiges getan 
Ich bin zwar auf Grund der aktuellen Strom- (und allgemeinen Lebenshaltungs-)kosten nicht mehr ganz so aktiv wie noch "früher", aber ab und zu lass ich ihn doch noch ein bisschen Proteine zerknüllen 

AMD Ryzen 7 5700X @stock
MSI B450 Gaming Pro AC
MSI RTX 3060Ti Gaming X @2,1GHz
32 GB DDR4-3000 Corsair Vengeance LPX
Sei Still! Silent Loop 280 + Sei Still! LightWings 140
Sei Still! LightWings 120 Heckpropeller
Lian Li Lancool 215 mit 2x 200 aRGB in der Front
bissel RGBlingbling
2x Samsung C27F390FHR curved Monitor
Windoof 11 Pro

Ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschieden die GPU vertikal zu verbauen, da diese doch ganz schön Abwärme zur Seite (in Richtung Glas) drückt. Ich hoffe bei vertikaler Ausrichtung kann der Heckpropeller noch besser die Wärme abführen. (Und ja, mir ist bewusst dass dadurch die Luft für den Radi noch etwas wärmer wird, aber bei kompletter Auslastung liegt die GPU bei ~63°C und 60% fixed Fan, die CPU bei ~51°C  )

Edit meint:
so schaut das ganze jetzt aus (siehe Bild 2), und von den Temperaturen her hat sich überhaupt nichts geändert, die Silent Loop 2 kommt also mit der zusätzlichen Abwärme der RTX 3060Ti und den (nicht originalen) LightWings wunderbar zurecht


----------



## TX112 (20. Oktober 2022)

Bin dabei meinen Server ein bisl dafür einzuspannen.
Hier die Stats:
2x AMD Opteron 6272
55GB DDR 3 EEC 1066mhz

nicht viel aber etwas, da es für mich Neuland ist mit Proxmox/Linux zu arbeiten.
Hab dort eine OMV sowie Pi Hole und Snowflake am Laufen


----------



## NiXoN (20. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab das Log hier wieder etwas vernachlässigt, da ich mehr im Luxx unterwegs bin.

Das ist meiner:
AMD Threadripper 1920X
Asrock TaiChi X399
128 GB DDR4 (8x 16GB)
EVGA Geforce RTX 3090XC3 @ Watercool Heatkiller V
EVGA Geforce RTX 3070XC3 @ EK Water Blocks Quantum Line EK-Quantum Vector
EVGA Geforce RTX 3070XC3 @ EK Water Blocks Quantum Line EK-Quantum Vector
2x Aquacomputer airplex radical 2/480, m. 8x eLoop B12-PS
1x Black Ice SR2 Xtreme+ 420 MP Multi Port Radiator - Black Carbon m. 3x Noctua Ind. A14-PPC 3000
1x Aqua Computer airplex GIGANT 1680 mit aquaero 6 Pro, Kupfer m. 12x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM High-Speed, 140mm


Wenn ich irgendwann mal Muse hab muss ich mich mal dem Kabelmanagement widmen, rechnet aber ziemlich gut


----------

